#ubuntu-release 2010-12-13
<doko> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libesmtp/+bug/515996 claims the package promoted to main, but it's still in universe. ok to promote, or is there a reason not to promote it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515996 in libesmtp (Debian) (and 1 other project) "[MIR] libesmtp (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Unknown,Fix released]
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-14
<cjwatson_> doko_: if it was approved and is currently needed, it's fine to promote it
<cjwatson> probably dropped out transiently ...
<ScottK> lamont: adare has been stuck unpacking https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-toolkit-0.88/0.88.1-3build1/+build/2077451 for 14 hours now.  Would you please shoot the build in the head?
<charlie-tca> Can we drop the natty-alternate-powerpc+ps3.iso build completely, please. This is only built for the ps3, which we can't really support any more
<cjwatson> oh, I meant to find somebody authoritative to pronounce on that
<cjwatson> maybe I should just do it and tell ubuntu-devel-announce so that anyone who objects can step up
<lamont> ScottK: sure.  note also that the livecd builder for ppc, now running lucid, is faceplanting on a regular basis... I'll be trying a maverick kernel for giggles today, to see if that accidentally restored some stability
<ScottK> lamont: Thanks.
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: OK, done
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> does anyone disagree with adding techboard to ubuntu-release?
<cjwatson> surprised it wasn't there already TBH ...
<ScottK> cjwatson: Would you mind trying a powerpc livefs CD build.  I think it'll work now (for the first time in several weeks).
<cjwatson> ScottK: what flavour?
<ScottK> cjwatson: Whatever would best qualify as "regular".  I don't think it will matter.
<cjwatson> ok, there's an Ubuntu one running now then
<cjwatson> ssh: connect to host royal.buildd port 22: No route to host
<cjwatson> ... no there isn't
<ScottK> cjwatson: Sorry. Kubuntu
<cjwatson> well, OK, but it will fail for the same reason
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Well no need for that then.
<cjwatson> lamont: what's up with routing from antimony to royal?
<lamont> cjwatson: royal
<lamont> I assume you want royal to be running,ey?
<cjwatson> well, *ideally*
<cjwatson> I only tried it 'cos ScottK asked
<lamont> what we actually need is a kernel that is stable on that box
<lamont> I upgraded it from karmic to lucid last week...  it's not funny anymore.
 * lamont will reboot it later today with a maverick kernel, just to see what that bring
<lamont> s
<lamont> though I kind of suspect that we may be getting closer to the point where someone needs to spring for hardware that at least the manufacturer is willing to support
<lamont> so you know how adare falls over from time to time?  royal falls over worse.  and I'm planning to upgrade ross to lucid sometime this month
<lamont> ditto davis
<lamont> cjwatson: I have powerstabbed royal.  give it a couple minutes and it should love antimony at least long enough to start a livecd build... I rather suspect that the livecd build is what's causing it to smash into the ground face-first
<lamont> cjwatson: it's back up, at least for the moment
<lamont> after lunch, I'll smash the maverick kernel onto it
<cjwatson> lamont: IIRC, the livefs build is all that royal does, isn't it?
<cjwatson> I've kicked off a Kubuntu powerpc livefs build
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> cjwatson: It failed with an error I haven't seen before. http://paste.ubuntu.com/543780/
<cjwatson> that's not the right log file - check the timestamps
<ScottK> Oh.
<cjwatson> the logs are mirrored at :00, so should be available soon
<ScottK> Right.  Sorry for the distraction.
<ScottK> In fact it just appeared
<cjwatson> it fell over for some other reason, can't quite make out why
<ScottK> It may be since before you did the ports directory merge that this image had a chance to build.  Not sure if that's relevant.
<cjwatson> lamont: did royal fall over again?  can't seem to get at http://royal.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/ ...
<cjwatson> ScottK: don't think so, looks like the livefs buildd failed in between building the image and antimony fetching it
<cjwatson> *some* powerpc images have certainly built since the ports merge, I'm pretty sure
<ScottK> I know there have been alterates.
<ScottK> (just imagine I spelled that right, please)
<cjwatson> the ports merge didn't really affect this stuff particularly anyway.
<ScottK> OK.
<lamont> cjwatson: yep.
<lamont> let me reboot it and stuff a maverick kernel under us
<lamont> cjwatson: wanna kick royal in the livecd?  maverick kernel testing for the win
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-15
<doko> cjwatson, pitti: please can we shorten the time for the python-defaults migration from -proposed to -updates? I'd like to send a followup on python2.7 and offer a safe way for an upgrade (update to -updates before an update to natty )
<lamont> cjwatson: if you get a chance today, please abuse royal and see if you can get it to fall over again, mk?
<lamont> because if it does well, then, well.... we'll just have to put the maverick kernel on the rest of the ppc lineup
<cjwatson> lamont: kubuntu build running again, then
<lamont> ta
<ScottK> Looks like we have a winner http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20101215.1/natty-desktop-powerpc.iso
<cjwatson> oh good
<cjwatson> that said royal seems to be NOT LISTENING again
<ScottK> Falling over after the build is complete is progress, I guess.
<lamont>  17:07:58 up 20:43,  1 user,  load average: 1.57, 1.48, 1.12 <-- royal likes me just fine...
<cjwatson> uh, ok, maybe I was trying to talk http to it from the wrong angle
<micahg> skaet: ping
<micahg> skaet: ping re: 10.04.2 freeze schedule
<skaet> micahg: pong.
<skaet> sorry I missed you earlier.
<skaet> what about the 10.04.2 freeze schedule?
<micahg> skaet: hi, no problem, I was wondering if there will be the standard 2 day before freeze for 10.04.2 or if it'll be longer
<micahg> i.e. freeze/generate images the Tuesday before release
<skaet> micahg,  probably worth discussing a bit at the next LTS/SRU meeting I think.
<micahg> skaet: should I join on Monday?
<skaet> Unless its urgent,  I'll add it to the agenda.
<micahg> skaet: nope, not urgent, just fact gathering for the xubuntu team
<skaet> micahg:  doesn't look like we'll have quorum for a call this year.   (holiday time off starting for most...)
<skaet> How about i make sure its on the agenda for the Jan 3 meeting?
<micahg> skaet: sounds good, that still gives about a month to move on anything we need to take care of
<skaet> micahg,  :)  that will be the plan then.
<micahg> should I be at the meeting or just watch for the notes on ubuntu-devel?
<skaet> it would be good if you're at the meeting.
<micahg> skaet: ok, I'll plan on that then, thank you for your time
<skaet> micahg, thank you for raising it.  :)
<micahg> glad to help :)
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-16
<davmor2> Guys.  In the release notes you'll need to emphasise how to upgrade to Natty from UNE separately as there is no Alt-F2 functionality
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-17
<dpm> hi cjwatson, I've got a question for you if you've got a minute
<dpm> We've just finished testing a bunch of language packs in maverick-proposed, listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<dpm> Generally, at this point I'd ask pitti to upload them all to maverick-updates
<dpm> However, he's away, and I'm trying to figure out how to make this happen. Shall I just ask someone from the ubuntu-sru team, or file a bug?
<dpm> It's just a matter of uploading the following packages to maverick-updates:
<dpm> language-pack-gnome-ll
<dpm> language-pack-kde-ll
<dpm> language-pack-ll
<dpm> where the languages in ll are (es, hu, eu, da, sl, ca, de, nl, cr, pl, gv)
<cjwatson> I think I can do it
<cjwatson> need to remind myself of some procedure
<cjwatson> (requires ubuntu-archive, not ubuntu-sru)
<dpm> ah, ok
<dpm> that'd be awesome
<cjwatson> ah yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#langpack%20SRUs
<dpm> ah, I didn't know about that page
<cjwatson> it's our mostly-internal reference docs
<dpm> thanks
<cjwatson> dpm: copying now; will take a while to run
<dpm> cjwatson, brilliant, thanks a lot!
<cjwatson> where "a while" is "about two hours", wow
<cjwatson> probably would be faster if copy-packages batched all the commands up better, but hey ...
<dpm> two hours is absolutely fine by me :-)
<skaet> heya, every time I try to send a message out of evolution,  its been crashing on me since yesterday.   This meant that the agenda reminder didn't go out.  :(   Just want to let folks know that there will be a release meeting today.   Agenda in usual place (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda).
<ScottK> skaet: For Monday's SRU/10.04.2 meeting (assuming you have one), KDE 4.4.5 hit lucid-proposed yesterday and that's what we intend for 10.04.2.
<skaet> ScottK,  it doesn't look like there'll be quorum for that one, so consider it canceled.
<ScottK> OK.  We'll you've got the updated information anyway, FWIW.
 * skaet will send out notes, after she figures out what's going wrong with evolution.  grumble...
<skaet> Thanks ScottK.  'preciate it.   :)
<ScottK> cjwatson: I'm not sure if it's new or if I just didn't notice it before but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/non-ports/ is a recursive symlink.  Not sure if that's intended.
<cjwatson> it is, lamont asked for it eons ago to help him rsync stuff somehow
<cjwatson> lrwxrwxrwx 1 cjwatson cdimage 1 Jul 31  2007 non-ports -> .
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> I think it was so that he could do rsync *ports somehow, but I don't remember the details
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Did the publisher crash?  It looks like there's no run for this hour.
 * cjwatson looks
<cjwatson> no, seems to be working normally, though the last run ended around 16:44 which is later than usual, perhaps due to language-pack copying in maverick
<cjwatson> is there a particular package you're looking for?
<ScottK> I'm waiting for a couple of the KDE packages in lucid-propose to publish so I can mash the retry button.
<ScottK> It's nothing urgent though.
<ScottK> As long as it's just slow and not broken, I'm not worried.
<lamont> cjwatson: specifically so I could sync ::cdimage/*ports/
<lamont> ScottK: it's been there since shortly after ports got created.
<ScottK> lamont: Yeah.  Sometimes I'm just slow to notice stuff.
<lamont> rsync -a --exclude='*+ps3.iso' ${VERB} cdimage.ubuntu.com::cdimage/*ports/daily*/current/${SUITE}*-[ads]*-*.iso .
<lamont> that's my current rsync invocation
<ScottK> Reminds me ...  There are still ps3 images lying around needing cleaned up.
#ubuntu-release 2010-12-19
<rsalveti> maybe someone can help, but for some reason I don't know yet the package uboot-mkimage is not available anymore at natty's archive, and because of that the arm images are currently failing
<rsalveti> as jasper depends on this package
<rsalveti> it was available at the archive until dec 14
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uboot-mkimage shows that the package should be available for natty, but it's not listed at the archive metadata, and apt can't find it
<cjwatson> it was deleted per bug 674904
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674904 in uboot-mkimage (Ubuntu) "Please remove uboot-mkimage from the archive (affects: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674904
<cjwatson> you can find this out at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uboot-mkimage/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> oddly, removed *in advance of* the Debian removal
<cjwatson> bdrung: ^- I think you should have been more patient before filing that Ubuntu bug, no?  as well as breaking jasper, it breaks debian-installer's build-deps in natty
<cjwatson> Riddell: ^- FYI since you executed the removal
<rsalveti> hm, ok, let me check the bug
<rsalveti> cjwatson: I'm ok for removing this package, as long as we fixed the u-boot one first
<rsalveti> to provide this same binary
<bdrung> rsalveti: it provides the same binary - or do you want the same binary package?
<rsalveti> bdrung: the current u-boot package available at the archive doesn't provide this binary yet
<rsalveti> and for arm we need this tool to properly generate the uImage and uInitrd files
<bdrung> rsalveti: u-boot and uboot-mkimage both provide mkimage. can't you change the dependency and be happy?
<rsalveti> hm, ok, it's on universe
<rsalveti> don't know if it needs to be main so we can generate the image
<rsalveti> but sure, if we want to use it we first need to change jasper and other tools
<bdrung> rsalveti: oh, u-boot needs a MIR
<bdrung> rsalveti: which tools are affected?
<stgraber> according to rdepends, at least linaro-image-tools (universe) and jasper (main)
<cjwatson> if u-boot replaces uboot-mkimage, it doesn't necessarily need an MIR
<cjwatson> but u-boot is only built for amd64 right now!
 * cjwatson is half-tempted to put uboot-mkimage back in until this is resolved
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-12
<stgraber> cjwatson: When you have a sec tomorrow, can you change the mapping magic so that Kubuntu Mobile armel+omap3 and Kubuntu Mobile i386 get posted to the tracker? (there may be more but at least these two I had to post manually a few times)
<cjwatson> stgraber: please rename "Kubuntu Mobile armel+omap3" to "Kubuntu Mobile armel+omap", and then that one should just work; that's the correct name for the subarchitecture
<cjwatson> (also any other "armel+omap3" products)
<stgraber> cjwatson: done, there were 4-5 of them still on the tracker though I guess Kubuntu is the only one that was affected and was still actually built.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I believe I've fixed the "Kubuntu Mobile i386" case
<stgraber> cool. I remember Lubuntu saying that one of their images wasn't posted too though looking at it today, all the dailies showed up so I guess someone fixed it (or it was just a temporary glitch caused by the switch to the production server)
<cjwatson> post-qa supports Lubuntu.  If any of their images are missing then it's due to missing products on the tracker
<cjwatson> the log I saw in scrollback indicated that "Lubuntu Desktop amd64+mac" and "Lubuntu Desktop powerpc" products were missing (from memory)
<stgraber> ah, it's indeed likely these two are missing, I didn't even know we were building these :)
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<cjwatson> similarly http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<stgraber> ok, I guess I'll need to add quite a few more products on the tracker, guessing we may have a few more than just Lubuntu. Do you happen to have the list of what failed to post because of missing product?
<cjwatson> not to hand, sorry
<cjwatson> FWIW the cdimage posting code has nothing architecture-specific; it basically works off the publication path (not exactly but it's isomorphic to that)
<cjwatson> the cases are things like "kubuntu-mobile/daily-live/*-desktop-*"
<cjwatson> ah, here
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/767536/
<stgraber> thanks! I was actually just about to do the exact same on lillypilly :)
<cjwatson> that'll be complete except for whatever failed to build today
<cjwatson> (I've already deleted the mailed logs so I don't have a convenient way to find that)
<stgraber> ok, I'll write a script to add all of these (don't really want to add the 6 download links manually for each of them...)
<scott-work> any know what vanilla ubuntu is using for default video player?
<scott-work> i'm trying to align the ubuntu studio video player for precise
<scott-work> nevermind, i think i found the desktop seed for ubuntu
<pitti> scott-work: totem
<scott-work> aye, i saw that, but thanks pitti :)
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-13
<jibel> skaet, last update of http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-mgr-p-tracking-bugs.html and .../rls-p-tracking-bugs.html is Dec. 6th. Could you refresh them ?
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/20111213/precise-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+ac100.bootimg checksum doesn't match the content of the checksum files on cdimage. Same for armel+ac100.bootimg
<ogra_> jibel, yeah,  rebuilding since 1h
<ogra_> it failed due to gtk3
<ogra_> 13.1 should be good (for hf at least, i dont really care for el anymore atm)
<jibel> ogra_, it seems it never matches. I've an iso history of armel images for a week now and it always fail.
<ogra_> well, the last few ones were installable up to a certain bug in ubiquity
<ogra_> usually the md5 doesnt match if the build failed, something we should research indeed
<ogra_> s/build/livefs build/
<ogra_> there also seem to be issues with the manifest generation for some images
<ogra_> at least when i look at the timestamps on the webpage
<ogra_> jibel, armhf+ac100 images done, the md5 for these should match again
 * ogra_ runs a build for armel+ac100 too now 
<ogra_> bah, and that fails immediately
<ogra_> heh, but at least my manual build notification in the error mail works fine :)
<ogra_> ARGH !
<ogra_> W: http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-armel/Packages.gz
<ogra_> I: Retrieving Packages
<ogra_> E: Couldn't download dists/precise/main/binary-armel/Packages
<ogra_> P: Begin unmounting filesystems...
<ogra_> what the heck is that ?
 * ogra_ hopes thats just a harmless race 
 * ogra_ retries armel+ac100
<stgraber> cjwatson: apparently the Wubi daily images aren't getting posted to the tracker (never were AFAICS), is that a case where the name is wrong on my side or is it simply the script not pushing the new build to the tracker?
<cjwatson> I don't think cdimage tries to post those
 * cjwatson glares at cron.wubi - because what we needed was another copy of this code
<cjwatson> stgraber: what are the right project names?
<skaet> jibel, reports seem to have been refreshed already.  Tuesday, 13. December 2011 09:57 UTC
<jibel> skaet, cool, thanks to whoever did it.
<cjwatson> stgraber: never mind, found them
<cjwatson> stgraber: fixed, I think - not tested though
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks, will check that they show up tomorrow
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-14
<CareBear\> Hi all! I'm upstream maintainer of libusb, and debian have just packaged one of our upstream release candidates, which will be superseded by the actual release which has significant changes. What should I do to ensure at least that 12.04 does not ship with the rc3, but with the full release?
<cjwatson> CareBear\: get the full release into Debian testing before Jan 12? :-)
<cjwatson> actually Jan 9
 * cjwatson reads the schedule more closely
<cjwatson> CareBear\: you could file an artificial bug on libusb in Ubuntu which we mark as a blocker, perhaps
<cjwatson> (target to precise, milestone ubuntu-12.04-beta-1, tag rls-mgr-p-tracking)
<Laney> why is it the monday? The 12th would better cover the new-year-holiday uploads
<cjwatson> I think because that's the Monday of the platform rally
<cjwatson> (personally I don't care)
<Laney> not really a big deal I guess
<CareBear\> cjwatson : thanks for confirm! I saw the 12 Jan date but I wasn't sure about the details
<CareBear\> cjwatson : by when would that bug have to be filed?
<CareBear\> I'm thinking: I will try to get into debian testing before Jan 9 (I hope before holidays) and if that fails, maybe I can file bug then?
<CareBear\> and only if that fails, even
<cjwatson> CareBear\: sure, that would be fine, just let us know here
<CareBear\> will do - thanks for help!
<cjwatson> Jan 9 is just the point when we stop auto-importing; the resistance increases as time goes on, but through January at least it should be basically a rubber stamp
<CareBear\> ok!
<CareBear\> how often does the auto-import run?
<cjwatson> daily, ish
<cjwatson> (it's only semi-automatic, I run a script by hand)
<cjwatson> sometimes forget at the weekends
<CareBear\> <3
<CareBear\> I see the debian package is currently only in unstable
<CareBear\> I will talk to them about that
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson>  libusb | 2:0.1.12-19 | wheezy  | source
<cjwatson>  libusb | 2:0.1.12-19 | sid     | source
<cjwatson> has the source package name changed or something?
<cjwatson> oh, libusb-1.0
<cjwatson> you don't need to talk to them, it's as expected; there's a 10-day aging period before things land in testing
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769916/
 * ogra_ grumbles about packages that havent been built since maverick and now fail on armhf 
<CareBear\> cjwatson : yes - I emailed him already
<stgraber> skaet: thanks to cjwatson we now have everything that's built daily showing up on the tracker (including Wubi, since this morning). Upgrade results are also appearing for flavours with most of them upgrading fine, with the exception of xubuntu.
<skaet> thanks cjwatson & stgraber!  :D  great to have all the pieces visible!
<stgraber> casper change affecting all flavours: The new casper will now use edubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu/... as the hostname and username in the live environment. A quick check didn't show anything blowing up but some per-flavour scripts may fail.
<stgraber> so if you see something like that, please poke me and I'll be happy to fix it (I checked Edubuntu and Ubuntu with a custom build here, will test more after we have our first dailies)
<cjwatson> scripts/plugininstall.py:1530:        casper_user = 'ubuntu'
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^- in ubiquity
<stgraber> cjwatson: Replacing by pwd.getpwuid(999).pw_name should work
<cjwatson> I'd suggest retaining the hardcoded username as a fallback
<cjwatson> or maybe parsing casper.conf?  ubiquity has a helper for that somewhere
<stgraber> yep, it's a ubiquity.casper but that won't really help as the uid isn't stored in casper.conf
<stgraber> AFAICS 999 is pushed into debconf for a very short while at boot time (to create the user) and then at least in another place to grep for the username
<cjwatson> the username could be, though
<cjwatson> we don't actually need the uid directly
<cjwatson> only as a possible indirect way to get the username
<stgraber> hmm, right, so having my code actually change /etc/casper.conf in the target with the username and hostname?
<cjwatson> Or derive it in the same way in ubiquity
<cjwatson> Although clone-and-hack probably isn't ideal
<cjwatson> Have you considered setting the username at the live-build stage instead?
<cjwatson> It knows what flavour it's building, and so casper's initramfs hook could work it out and plug that statically into casper.conf
<stgraber> oh, indeed we could just generate casper.conf with the right value in live-build
<stgraber> then my casper change won't be needed at all and we can use ubiquity.casper to get the username
<cjwatson> Sounds good
<stgraber> cjwatson: so I'm currently looking at generating /etc/casper.conf from scripts/build/lb_chroot_hacks in live-build, not quite sure what variable contains the product name though
<cjwatson> $PROJECT I think
<cjwatson> It'll have to be in livecd-rootfs if you're keying off $PROJECT though
<cjwatson> (livecd-rootfs installs some live-build hooks; it's a bit twisty)
<cjwatson> if this is too complex then don't worry about it for now, file a bug and we'll clean things up later?)
<stgraber> looks like $PROJECT isn't exactly what we want as it can be things like ubuntu-dvd (or edubuntu-dvd) which I'm pretty sure we don't want to use as username
<cjwatson> ah yes
<cjwatson> (bah.)
<stgraber> cjwatson: I could apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/770579/ to ubiquity to avoid exploding when the ubuntu user doesn't exist and file a bug against something (what exactly? :)) to move the magic from casper to a script generating casper.conf instead
<cjwatson> (a) yes, that looks fine (b) livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> (it might get reassigned but that's the starting point)
<stgraber> ok, doing that then
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-15
<mvo> pitti: looks like the software-center maverick-proposed SRU is now verified as well, when could that land in -updates? I ask mainly for the ISD team they need this fix for the payments stuff
<pitti> mvo: released
<mvo> \o/
<cjwatson> Why does http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-mgr-p-tracking-bugs.html show "O release" in the "Found" column for bug 897714, which was reported on a Precise image, is tagged precise, and has no mention of oneiric anywhere?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 897714 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "oem-config-remove-gtk crashed with SystemExit in _on_failure(): 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897714
<skaet> cjwatson,  I'll dig into it a bit this afternoon and see if I can figure it out with bjf.
<stgraber> just pushed a new edubuntu-meta, this should replace edubuntu-fonts in the process, so I'd appreciate it if an archive admin can approve the new binary package (edubuntu-fonts) and remove the old one (both binary and source) from the archive
<cjwatson> the new binary should be accepted automatically
<cjwatson> could you file a bug for removal of the old source, and subscribe ~ubuntu-archive?
<stgraber> sure
<patrickmw> skaet, rtg just pushed a new version of linux-firmware (1.64). it fixes an issue where netboot installs are failing (and its blocking boot speed testing)
<patrickmw> skaet, we'll just need to make sure its been built before we respin the ISOs
<patrickmw> skaet, by we I mean, I'm asking that they get respun :)
<skaet> patrickmw, I was wondering....    the daily images will be kicking off by the cron job in the next couple of hours.   Any reason we can't wait for those?
<skaet> :)
<slangasek> patrickmw: netboot != isos; what's the issue that was being fixed, exactly?
<patrickmw> skaet, can we be more exact on how long?  teams are waiting for boot speed test results on those systems.
<patrickmw> slangasek, ah ok.  bad wording
<slangasek> well, not just bad wording - if this is actually about netbooting, you need a different fix, unrelated to the ISOs :)
<slangasek> "Add all rtl_nic firmware files to nic-firmware"
<slangasek> patrickmw: you're pxe booting, right?
<patrickmw> slangasek, yes. but I'm using the daily image as my mirror
<slangasek> patrickmw: that's not the issue - you need a fix so that the firmware is *in* the image you're pxe booting
<slangasek> nic-firmware is part of the pxe image, and you need to have the right version in it
<slangasek> so what we need here is a respin of the debian-installer package
<patrickmw> slangasek, let me get rtg involved.  he can explain it better than I
 * slangasek waves to tgardner 
<tgardner> patrickmw, yo
<patrickmw> tgardner, hey
<tgardner> slangasek, I added all of the rtl_nic file this time.
<slangasek> tgardner: yep, thanks :)  so I was just saying to patrickmw that what we need in order to get the nic-firmware where it's useful to him is a respin of the debian-installer package
<slangasek> which I'll address as soon as I see that linux-firmware 1.64 is published
<tgardner> slangasek, ok, but it'll take a few minutes for the fresh upload to propagate.
<slangasek> indeed
<slangasek> it will in fact take an hour from now
<slangasek> none of this requires changes to the ISO build schedule though; the only copy of nic-firmware that matters for the netboot case is the one in the pxe image itself, and that's all debian-installer
<tgardner> right, a turn of the publisher crank
 * skaet nods
<pgraner> slangasek, we don't use netboot, we use the ISO and extract the kernel/initrd for the pxe setup via cobbler
<slangasek> pgraner: from which ISO?
<pgraner> slangasek, the daily
<slangasek> the daily alternate, desktop, or server?
<pgraner> slangasek, alternate
<pgraner> patrickmw, correct me if I'm wrong
<slangasek> pgraner: ok... that initrd is still generated via debian-installer, so the d-i respin is still needed
<slangasek> given that we publish pxe images for the installer in the archive, maybe it would be better to use those?  Shortens the dependency chain
<pgraner> slangasek, ok didn't realize those were there
<slangasek> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<slangasek> (or installer-amd64)
<tgardner> slangasek, how often to those get regenerated ?
<patrickmw> slangasek, pgraner: I didn't either.  I can try using those and make sure we get the desired result.  The important that is that we install the package versions that would be on the ISO and not just latest version (althought that will be the case at times.)
<tgardner> thats a good reason for the ISO 'cause the archive image may skew wrt the ISO
<slangasek> tgardner: they get regenerated whenever the debian-installer package is uploaded - so each time you guys upload an ABI-changing kernel that triggers a d-i upload, plus on-demand respins (like this one)
<pgraner> patrickmw, Use the PXE images that slangasek referenced above then point the installer at the daily ISO
<slangasek> tgardner: the initrd image that's included on the ISO *also* comes from the archive; so unless you have a reason to test a specific older ISO that no longer has matching kernel bits in the archive, I think using the current pxe image would be easiest
<tgardner> slangasek, but the reason he's using the ISO is to chart boot speed. there may not be an ABI bump for multiple kernel versions, but the daily ISO will pick up the new kernel every day.
<slangasek> tgardner: not relevant - he's not charting the speed of the installer booting
<tgardner> but he is charting the speed of the kernel on the ISO
<pgraner> tgardner, we boot, install, reboot, reboot & chart, copy results
<slangasek> pxe boot the installer, do an automated install - which pulls the current kernel from the archive (which in this case is the ISO), boot that, chart
<slangasek> the only case where skew between the pxe-booted kernel and the kernel on the ISO can *possibly* hurt is if the pxe image itself doesn't have the drivers needed in order to find the hardware you're installing to
<slangasek> so if there's been a kernel ABI update, d-i is respun, and the ISO is not yet respun, it'll fail because it can't find the disk drivers
<slangasek> I think the easy answer there is to wait until the ISO is respun to match d-i, though?
<tgardner> I guess I don't see the advantage. He's gotta have the ISO anyways, why not just build the netboot from it. that way we _know_ there is no skew.
<slangasek> it's no skin off my nose if he does
<slangasek> it just makes a longer dependency chain when something needs fixing in the boot sequence
<tgardner> yeah, its not really my problem either :) I'll let patrickmw deal with it.
<pgraner> slangasek, tgardner, personally I don't care, but I need this working
<tgardner> pgraner, you should have it as soon as the publisher has run and the ISO is respun. couple of hours ?
<tgardner> pgraner, skaet: looks like linux-firmware is published
<pgraner> tgardner, I know I was saying that in frustration
<slangasek> tgardner: it's "published", not published; it has to be visible on the mirror before I pull the trigger on debian-installer
 * skaet nods
<slangasek> debian-installer uploaded
<cjwatson> regarding the discussion earlier, it indeed sounds like it makes absolutely no sense to use the image on the ISO.  It means you have to wait longer for fixes for no benefit
<Laney> Regarding ben: I think it'll make future merging easier if we keep configs and code separate
<cjwatson> fine by me
<Laney> I'm setting up a project and a vcs import of collab-maint/ben.git now
<Laney> hope to finish the merge tomorrow, at which point I'll need help re-cronning
<cjwatson> ok
<Laney> bonsoir
#ubuntu-release 2011-12-16
<mikal> Hi. Is there someone who can chat to me about the precise china daily images in the archive? Specifically, I want to know if its safe to clean some of the older ones up yet.
<cjwatson> oh, I can go do that.
<cjwatson> I'd prefer if that were always left to one of the cdimage team
<mikal> Ok, no problems.
<mikal> So you'd rather that it was left manual as well?
<cjwatson> (Must implement auto-purging of the Qin images)
<cjwatson> It's my fault that that isn't automatic yet
<cjwatson> It's automatic for most other images
<mikal> Ok... you're happy doing that work and don't want me to give you a hand?
<cjwatson> Yes, it should be done as part of our existing scripts
<cjwatson> Would be bad for the two of us to have competing systems for that kind of thing :)
<mikal> Heh
<mikal> Sure
<mikal> Ok, well if you could do a quick clean when you get a chance that would be awesome
<cjwatson> I've cleaned up all but the last four days now
<cjwatson> Should be syncing to scandium at the moment
<mikal> Thanks man
<cjwatson> Actually could you file a bug on the ubuntu-cdimage project in LP about the manualness?  Otherwise I'll forget
<mikal> For sure
<cjwatson> Ta
<mikal> NP
<tumbleweed> Laney, skaet: I'm not expecting to be around for todays meeting (not that MOTU generally has much to say)
<Laney> i likely will not be either, but don't think there is anything to report
<skaet> tumbleweed, Laney - ack.    Thanks for letting me know.  :)
<cjwatson> so the new publisher crontab entry is:
<cjwatson> 03,33 * * * * /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/cronscripts/publish-ftpmaster.py -v -d ubuntu >> /srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/lp_publish/publish-ftpmaster.log 2>&1
<cjwatson> do bear it in mind if you're doing anything under the assumption that the publisher won't be running ...
<cjwatson> I think I've adjusted most related jobs on cocoplum and lillypilly too
<cjwatson> pitti, I tweaked your sru-report job to run twice-hourly; I hope it's fast enough for that, haven't checked
<pitti> cjwatson: yeah, should; it usually takes around 5 mins
<pitti> traversing through all the bugs
<cjwatson> ok, good
<cjwatson> I should be able to switch to API-based mass syncs fairly soon as well, now that copyPackage has sponsoring support
<cjwatson> I'll probably work on that next week
<skaet> cjwatson,  is there a good overview some where of all the related jobs, and how they interact from the cron perspective?
<cjwatson> not AFAIK
<cjwatson> it usually only matters if you're working on them, in which case 'crontab -l'
<skaet> heh,  was afraid you'd say that.  thanks.
<cjwatson> otherwise what mostly matters is the last-generation time of reports, which should generally be on the report itself
<cjwatson> the relevant user/host combinations if you're working on them directly are lp_publish@cocoplum, lp_archive@cocoplum (gradually going away), and ubuntu-archive@lillypilly
<cjwatson> wgrant: it might be worth making the FTBFS pages on qa.ubuntuwire.com update twice an hour now, if that's feasible
<cjwatson> skaet: the jobs run as ubuntu-archive@lillypilly are set up to be fairly loosely coupled with the publisher cycle; they try to run every ten minutes and only do anything if the archive changed
<cjwatson> so the precise timing there isn't desperately important
 * cjwatson fixes it so that *-mismatches will run again, though
<cjwatson> (was broken by this morning's deployment)
<skaet> Thanks for the overview cjwatson,  appreciated.  :)
<cjwatson> sent a mail to -devel now about the increased frequency
<cjwatson> might miss the next publisher run; there were a lot of binaries from the mass sync
<cjwatson> OK, so mostly half-hourly.  Still a bit to improve.
 * cjwatson takes great pleasure in closing bug 36535
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 36535 in launchpad "cron.daily should complete quick enough to allow 30 minute days again (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36535
 * slangasek oohs at the cocoplum crontab - yay
<infinity> cjwatson: I assume that if the publisher bumps into a lock, it just gives up, then?
<slangasek> yep
 * infinity thinks it's high time we fix lp_queue's crontab as well...
<infinity> We haven't needed that gap at :55 for years.
<mvo> could a archive admin check if "vmware-view-client" in archive.canonical.com needs NEW processing? I just uploaded it to archive.canonical.com
<mvo> no archive-admins around anymore at this time of day/night :) ?
<infinity> mvo: Which release?
<infinity> mvo: Ahh, oneiric.
<mvo> infinity: oneiric and the partner archive
<infinity> Do we have a quality policy for partner yet, or should I just close my eyes and accept? :P
<mvo> infinity: feedback is welcome
 * infinity grabs the source for a quick license check, at least.
<mvo> infinity: but there are limits what we can do
<infinity> mvo: Yeah, I know.
<infinity> mvo: partner scares me. :P
<cjwatson> infinity: yeah, you just get:
<cjwatson> 2011-12-16 18:03:03 INFO    Creating lockfile: /var/lock/launchpad-publisher.lock
<cjwatson> 2011-12-16 18:03:03 DEBUG   Lockfile /var/lock/launchpad-publisher.lock in use
<infinity> mvo: debian/copyright seems somewhat inaccurate...
<infinity> mvo: At least, I assume all these binary blobs aren't actually LGPL?
<mvo> infinity: I have no idea :/ but I guess it should be LGPL-2.1 and properiteary instead?
<infinity> Yeah.  I just found usr/share/doc/vmware-view-client/VMware-view-client-EULA-en.txt
<infinity> And I wish I hadn't.
<infinity> I assume that Canonical has a license that overrides this and allows us to distribute. :P
<infinity> Cause this is hilariously strict.
<infinity> It would be nice if the Canonical-specific licenses we negotiate could land in debian/copyright. :/
<mvo> infinity: thanks, I will raise this with the relevant people
<infinity> As it reads (with what info is included in the package), we don't have a license to distribute, and since the EULA is non-transferrable, we're not giving our users the right to either download or use the product.
<infinity> I assume neither of those statements is actually true, but there should be some text in the package denoting what the truth actually is.
<mvo> infinity: thanks again! I will clarify this
<mvo> SpamapS, pitti: if someone could look at the SRU for app-install-data-partner at some point, that would be great! its for vmare-view
<SpamapS> mvo: will look at it later today
<mvo> thanks!
<SpamapS> mvo: done
<mvo> thanks again!
<infinity> mvo: Accepting your vmware thingee as-is for now, but I've raised the license clarification concerns with the powers that be.
<infinity> mvo: (Like I said, I suspect lots of partner has similar issues, so perhaps this will just lead to better processes on that front)
<mvo> infinity: yeah, much appreciated!
 * mvo finally calls it a day
<wgrant> cjwatson: Excellent!
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-10
<bdrung> udev and upstart can be dropped from sync-blacklist (they use propor -0ubnutX Debian revisions for quite some time)
<cjwatson> Anyone looking at the Xubuntu build failures?
<knome> cjwatson, at least not from the xubuntu side, since i wasn't aware we had those
<cjwatson> infinity,slangasek: The above grub2/grub2-signed were from debugging a failure reported by PES, but I have a suspicion that they may fix stgraber's installation failure too
<Laney> there's a branch on the im-config bug to switch the seeds
<cjwatson> knome: Should you be on the e-mail list for image build failures?
<cjwatson> It's currently Cody and Lionel
<knome> cjwatson, maybe, but i don't even know what that list is...
<knome> cjwatson, right, that should probably be lionel and micahg (if he wants)
<Laney> you get mailed when the images fail to build
<cjwatson> It's maintained by ubuntu-cdimage - it's not a mailman list or anything
<knome> i mean, i'm useless there.
<cjwatson> OK, I'm not adding people without their explicit consent so it's up to micahg then
<cjwatson> (Also tend not to remove people without their consent)
<knome> i can only pass on the message, but if lionel gets those mails anyway, then i'm just an extra hand
<knome> cody hasn't been active with xubuntu for a long time, but i'm not complaining if he wants those mails
<knome> just a note that i'm not too actively monitoring this channel; only on highlights, which are knome and xubuntu for this channel
<knome> so if you want my attention... use either
<knome> or if you think i should add more words to highlight, let me know
 * cjwatson merges that seed branch
<cjwatson> knome: no, that's fine
<knome> cjwatson, ok, cheers :) and thanks for all the hard work. i probably should have come and said hi and thanks to you in uds, but somehow that slipped.
<cjwatson> no worries :)
<knome> mmh, i'm sure you were busy enough without that too :)
<knome> anyway, i got to move again, see you later!
 * cjwatson runs a xubuntu-meta update
<infinity> cjwatson: No bug ref in that grub2{,-signed} upload.
<infinity> Oh, you're just piggybacking it on the catch-all SB bug.
<infinity> That's fair.
 * infinity gets all accepty up in here.
<cjwatson> infinity: I was sort of uncomfortable about including FourDollars' bug in it because that bug isn't present in precise{,-updates} right now
<cjwatson> including a reference to that bug, that is
<cjwatson> I kind of feel that SRU bugs should be present before and absent after
 * infinity nods.
 * infinity reinstalls bzr first...
<cjwatson> infinity: ?!
<cjwatson> (reinstall)
<infinity> cjwatson: Wiped out my laptop over the weekend.
<cjwatson> Ah
<infinity> I'm guessing kdegames got split out? :P
<xnox> infinity: lolz =) also gnome-games got split upstream as well. I guess splitting games is trending right now =)
<ScottK> KDE is splitting ALL the things.
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll retry once we have a build with the new grub2. I was installing from a usb stick onto another usb stick, so problems specific to removable devices may well affect me.
<cjwatson> stgraber: Even aside from that, there was a misbackport that wasn't specific to --removable
<cjwatson> And, hmm.  Did 12.10 work in that configuration?
<stgraber> that's a good question. I did my 12.10 testing on external drives, but with a different one that may not export the removable flag properly (I have a few of those)
<cjwatson> Because we have no code to call grub-install --removable if you're doing that, and I'm not sure that it'll work without
<cjwatson> It would be more about whether UEFI thinks it's removable
<cjwatson> Specifically whether it goes for \EFI\ubuntu\BOOTX64.EFI per efibootmgr, or \EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI per the defaults for removable devices
<cjwatson> I think I mean \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi there
<stgraber> I'm 90% sure it was updating the boot list with efibootmgr in 12.10 and I'm 100% sure it did with that last precise install (as I had to fix it manually to boot from my internal disk)
<cjwatson> OK, so then it could still be the config_opt(_file) fix
<cjwatson> stgraber: running an image build now
<micahg> cjwatson: I'd be fine getting Xubuntu image mails
<cjwatson> micahg: your wish is my command.  preferred address?
<micahg> cjwatson: micahg @ ubuntu
 * xnox kind of wants to receive cd image build failures as well for: ubuntu [desktop|server] @ i386, amd64, armhf-any
<xnox> ... cause I am usually the last one to find out about stuff.
<cjwatson> xnox: I can't make them arch-specific
<cjwatson> (right now, anyway)
<xnox> cjwatson: ok, then all ubuntu emails please =)
<cjwatson> xnox: preferred address?
<Laney> poor kde
<xnox> cjwatson: launchpad @ surgut.co.uk
<cjwatson> micahg,xnox: done
<xnox> thanks.
<xnox> ... for all the spam =)))))
<xnox> cjwatson: I do wonder if it should have an archived mailing list as well. for all fails.
<cjwatson> xnox: *shrug* they're all archived in *-build-logs anyway
<xnox> fair enough.
<micahg> cjwatson: thanks
<infinity> Oh crap, is queuebot going nutty again?
<stgraber> it seems to be kde-only, so I'm not sure :)
<cjwatson> infinity: Those look like genuine rejects/reuploads
<stgraber> nope, according to the queue, it's fine, just the kde guys flooding the queue as usual :)
<infinity> Oh, indeed.  1m old in the queue.
<ScottK> infinity: FYI, one of the two packages holding old libs in raring got fixed yesterday.
<ScottK> So we didn't forget.
<infinity> ScottK: \o/
<stgraber> slangasek: QATracker change landed, we can now enable/disable manifest entries at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/series/32/manifest
<slangasek> stgraber: thanks much
<stgraber> slangasek: mumble?
<slangasek> oh, I forgot we moved to mumble
<slangasek> I've been trying to get into G+!
<stgraber> :)
<slangasek> (without success)
<infinity> cjwatson: So, yeah, following up on mumble, I'm happy to poke at the oversize/duplication madness a bit, though if you want to switch from tasks to metapackages, that might sort of Just Work.  Ish.  Not sure what that does to the autoinstall profile of a .1 versus a .2 install.
<cjwatson> Yeah, that would be my concern
<cjwatson> I guess the answer is to build two squashfses and diff them
<infinity> Yep.
<infinity> I have that all set up here anyway, so I can fiddle a bit.
<cjwatson> If you want to do that I certainly don't object
<infinity> So gracious of you.
<cjwatson> :-)
 * cjwatson tries to figure out why ubuntu-zh_CN/precise/amd64 has been failing
 * infinity tries to figure out why he's depserately craving potato chips.
<cjwatson> Because you haven't eaten in 36 hours?
<infinity> Oh, yeah.  Could be that.
<ScottK> I attempted to copy cups-pk-helper to -security as requested, but got rejected.
<ScottK> What's the process for that?
<ScottK> Do copy package and let a security person accept it?
<micahg> weird, I would think an AA should be able to do that
<ScottK> Security is "special"
<stgraber> cjwatson: running yet another precise SB install during my lunch break, hopefully this one will work ;)
<ScottK> micahg: I copied the over again.  Would you please take care of accepting them?
<micahg> ScottK: yeah, let me log into LP, I'm not on my dev machine
<ScottK> Thanks.
<infinity> Wait.
<infinity> ScottK: Was that built in -proposed?
<ScottK> infinity: It was.  And the security team said in the bug to copy it to security after it was released.
 * ScottK assumed they thought that bit through.
<infinity> We don't copy from updates to security for a reason.  I hope they audited the deps closely before they requested that...
<ScottK> Err, I think it was.
<ScottK> Yeah.  Me too.
<infinity> Yeah, it was from proposed. :/
<micahg> huh?  I thought it was copied from the security PA
<micahg> *PPA
<infinity> micahg: No.
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> Wait.
<infinity> Yeah, it went from the PPA to proposed to updates.
<infinity> You're right.
<infinity> False alarm, it's all good.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Sorry for not checking first.
 * micahg accepts quantla
<infinity> quantla was my favourite release.
<micahg> yay, I did something useful...
<Laney> you're always useful to me ♥
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm typing this on a shiny new precise install using secureboot ;)
<xnox> \o/
<cjwatson> stgraber: \o/
<cjwatson> Best news I've heard all week
<cjwatson> Any problems?
<stgraber> not that I can see, media booted fine, install looked good, grub booted directly after reboot
<cjwatson> Awesomesauce
<cjwatson> So I think the remaining thing I need to do is fix that ubuntu-defaults-image failure visible in zh_CN
<cjwatson> And then we call it good
<stgraber> cjwatson: ah, one small detail, not sure if we want to bother fixing for .2, memtest86 is listed in grub and shouldn't be on efi systems
<cjwatson> Yeah, I fixed that in quantal, I guess we should backport that
<cjwatson> Let's make it a separate bug though - this one is big enough
<cjwatson> And it's not SB-specific
<stgraber> right
<infinity> So, wait, do we get to promote this whole mess to -updates soon, is that what I'm hearing?
<cjwatson> Hm, in bug 883017 somebody claims to have made it work on EFI
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883017
<cjwatson> infinity: It's looking close.  I think there are other ubiquity bugs to verify though
 * xnox can do most of them. Now that cd's are not going to be respun again.
<cjwatson> my hero
<cjwatson> well, I mean, they are, they're on daily builds - just not for a new ubiquity
<xnox> ack.
 * xnox off to argos & back and then'll poke them.
<ScottK> micahg: FYI: I got accepts for oneiric and quantal, but not precise.
<infinity> cjwatson: Can I get you to review the flash-kernel in q-proposed?
<cjwatson> Looking (modulo slow internet due to running ubuntu-defaults-image)
<cjwatson> infinity: what guarantees that linux-base is installed
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> Since I don't seem to have it installed here
<infinity> cjwatson: f-k depends on it.
<cjwatson> Aha
<cjwatson> OK, that'll do :)  I was looking at rdepends on x86
<cjwatson> accepted
<cjwatson> and fixed queuediff to cope better with you using just quantal there :)
<micahg> ScottK: [11:47] -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups-pk-helper [sync] (precise-security) [0.2.1.2-1ubuntu0.1]
<ScottK> micahg: Thanks.
<ScottK> If any of the other archive admins feel like reviewing some of the several dozen KDE games packages, that would be lovely.  Riddell did me the favor of being the uploader, so he can't.
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/builders/peryton is pretending to be an armel builder
<infinity> ScottK: Gee, I'd really like to, but I have to floss my cat this evening.
<ScottK> Is it a big deal if copyright statements lack a date?
<ScottK> i.e. copyright (c) foo vice copyright (c) 2012 foo
<slangasek> depends on whether reproduction of the copyright notice with date is a requirement of the license, IMHO
<infinity> A copyright statement without a date is legally meaningless in many jurisdictions.
<ScottK> It's GPL 2+
<slangasek> then yeah, I'd say that's a problem
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ look in players/neutralplayer.cpp in konquest and weep.  Rejecting (I did not check to see if it was just the one file or others too).
 * Riddell weeps
<slangasek> ohwait, this is the upstream copyright notice?
<slangasek> I assumed you were looking at debian/copyright; in general, whatever upstream offers as a copyright statement is good
<slangasek> because if they don't care enough to make sure copyright is enforceable on their work, who are we to stop them
<slangasek> (not that the countries where you still need the copyright statement are particularly relevant, the Berne convention supersedes this)
<infinity> slangasek: Hrm, does plymouth really need a dependency on "libdrm-intel1 | libdrm-radeon1 | libdrm-nouveau2"?
<slangasek> infinity: I recently wondered that, having seen it in the backport; I don't know why it's there at all
<infinity> slangasek: Doesn't seem to make much sense, since that doesn't in any way enforce that you have the plugin for your hardware.
<slangasek> infinity: just checked, that predates my involvement in the package
<slangasek> infinity: axe it - it's obsolete now anyway, because we're now using the generic kms backend for everything (by accident, but it seems to have held up)
<infinity> slangasek: Axing away.
<ScottK> slangasek: So it's OK then?
<infinity> That'll knock a few more bits out of required.
<slangasek> ScottK: it's ok for upstream to put whatever they want for a copyright statement, as long as it's clear to us that they aren't stealing code they can't actually give us a license to.  Debian policy still requires debian/copyright to include proper (i.e., with date) copyright statements; and some licenses, GPL included, require that "an appropriate copyright notice" accompany the work when we distribute it.
<slangasek> ScottK: do you want more eyeballs on debian/copyright?
<ScottK> I think it needs to be redone in any case as not all the copyright attributions are included in debian/copright.
<ScottK> copyright even.
<slangasek> ok
<ScottK> Thanks for offering.
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-11
<jbicha> hmm, t38modem doesn't like the new opal :(
<infinity> jbicha: Again?  I fixed that once already.
<infinity> jbicha: Do these people really need to change their API every month?
<jbicha> new ptlib/opal/ekiga :(
<infinity> I imagine the porting will be as easy as last time.  I'll poke it after I've napped, if you don't beat me to it.
 * micahg is updating the meta for ubuntustudio which should fix the ISO
<ScottK> Sigh.
<Laney> could somebody consider releasing the webkit/quantal SRU?
<Laney> micahg asked for it to be able to do a security update
<dandrader> hello. I would like to get geis 2.2.12-0ubuntu3 into quantal-proposed (it has a fix for the compiz crasher https://bugs.launchpad.net/geis/+bug/1080386)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1080386 in geis (Ubuntu Quantal) "Compiz crash on startup" [Undecided,In progress]
<dandrader> it was uploaded there yesterday but from the SRU wiki page it seems it still need go to through a review to actually land on quantal-proposed
<dandrader> Could someone help me by making this review?
<dandrader> not sure if it will automatically get into people's radar or if I should ask for it
<seb128> dandrader, the queue is there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1 and no need to ping, the SRU team review everything which is in the queue, it might take some time due to the backlog though
<dandrader> seb128, ok, many thanks for the link! I see my package is there :)
<xnox> is it intentional for precise-dailies to leave -proposed enabled in the installed system via apt.sources.d/proposed.list ?
<xnox> infinity: cjwatson: commented on / verified the rest of ubiquity SRU pending verification bugs.
<infinity> xnox: \o/
<infinity> xnox: I'll have to look through the SB bug of doom today and see if that whole snag is ready to migrate together.
<xnox> infinity: stgraber said it boots & installs his machine & reboots with all SB stuff, so it must be totally awesome & ready =)
<stgraber> xnox: well, I'm not sure how happy our users would be if suddenly the only working install path would be uefi-sb ;)
<stgraber> so yeah, UEFI SB works fine on my machine, that's about as far as I tested the precise images though
<xnox> stgraber: well. they can always use 12.04.1 or 12.04.0 on !uefi-sb =))))
 * xnox hides
<infinity> There will be plenty more image testing between now and .2 anyway.
<infinity> I'm more concerned about any of these 50 SB-related packages being broken in any way than I am about the installer possibly still having a bug or two. :P
<infinity> To be fair.
<rbasak> Could someone reject mysql-5.5 5.5.28-0ubuntu0.12.04.3 from precise-proposed please? It's been trumped by a security update.
<rbasak> (again)
<rbasak> If someone wouldn't mind sponsoring my rebased patch in bug 1014732, that'd be nice. And maybe even reviewing and accepting it if somebody from the SRU team is around? I've been trying to get it in since UDS but keep being trumped by security because it takes so long. This is the third attempt.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1014732 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu Precise) "log_error not set in my.cnf, errors not written anywhere" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014732
<infinity> rbasak: Rejected.
<rbasak> Thank you!
<Laney> Can someone give me an SRU opinion on bug #1064475?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1064475 in crash (Ubuntu Quantal) "crash version is outdated. Needs to import Debian version of the package" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064475
<infinity> Laney: I'd discussed it with smb a while ago.  If the package is actually completely useless as-is, I don't have huge problems with the backport-as-SRU, but we need to be careful to make sure it works.
<bdrung> udev and upstart can be dropped from sync-blacklist (they use propor -0ubnutX Debian revisions for quite some time)
<ScottK> Laney: webkit released.
<Laney> danke
<Laney> micahg: ↑
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-12
<stgraber> cjwatson: so, while doing some kernel debugging today I noticed that my secureboot setup may have been a bit wrong for a while and it's not completely impossible that my succesful test was with my firmware in setup mode (after having somehow managed to wipe most keys while playing with the keyring), so I'm downloading today's image and will re-test to be sure
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, reinstalled, triple checked that SecureBoot is properly enabled and only contains the MS keys and install worked and system worked afterwards
<stgraber> I did spot one of those efi disk error from grub at boot time though, but it didn't prevent it from loading all the needed files
<micahg> Laney: thanks
<RAOF> I wonder if we want to reword the accepted-into-proposed Launchpad bug text to emphasise *writing a comment* (and then setting the appropriate tag).
<RAOF> I find it awkward to process SRUs that have the verification-done tag as the only activity after acceptance :)
<ScottK> I agree it's awkward.
<ScottK> I think that's a good idea.
<infinity> RAOF: Patches welcome.
<RAOF> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~raof/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-accept-message-bikeshed/+merge/139384 :P
<ScottK> infinity: Any idea where https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/networkmanagement/0.9.0.5-0ubuntu1.1 went?
<ScottK> I have the "waiting for approval" mail, but it seems vanished.
 * ScottK uploads it again and waits to see what happens.
<ScottK> Because it would be really nice to get that accepted for precise/quantal since we have another one about ready.
<infinity> ScottK: The 404 implies it went nowhere...
<ScottK> And it just did it again.
<ScottK> Despite the queuebot, it seems to have gone into the ether again.
<infinity> I see it in unapproved.
<infinity> Twice.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=network
<ScottK> Facepalm.
<infinity> Should we pass around a jar for new glasses?
 * ScottK somehow ended up looking in New, not Unapproved.
<ScottK> I rejected the extra one.
<ScottK> It would be nice to get that one in and done as it's presence is (I think) cyphermox excuse for waiting to do the next one ...
<infinity> After I finish my next round of glibc uploads, I think my "I'm on vacation, but a workaholic" mode will be mostly queue reviews.
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * ScottK wonders what to do about sivp and the opencv transition.  The sivp armhf binary (that jamespage already tried to fix) is the only thing standing between raring-proposed  and raring for opencv and a stack of other packages.
 * ScottK could see either forcing the whole mess through and leaving sivp armhf out of date for now or doing a binary removal.
<infinity> ScottK: I'd rather not do either.  If it's FTBFS without the source changing, it points to something elsewhere that really needs fixing, not ignoring.
<ScottK> So just leave the whole transition waiting?
<infinity> For now, anyway.  Not indefinitely, obviously.
<infinity> I'll see if I can get someone to look a bit deeper.
<doko> infinity, still awake?
<doko> please don't accept the -defaults packages until powerpc is built
<Laney> is ross a higher-specced machine than adare?
<cjwatson> Laney: IIRC they're nominally identical
<Laney> I ask because I got a timeout on webkit/adare and I checked the last few builds and they all went to ross or sulfur and were successful
<doko> the linux-ppc build was faster on adare too
<stgraber> again? :)
<ScottK> stgraber: Yes.  Getting debian/copyright done right is SOOOO much fun.
 * ScottK did 14 uploads yesterday to fix ones that got by him.
<ScottK> infinity or cjwatson: Any thoughts on why this migrated before it was built on all archs? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kapman/4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1
<plars> I did a bit of looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1081721 yesterday and it seems that ubuntu-vm-builder doesn't use grub2 by default. It looks like in the past, grub-pc is an extra package that the auto-upgrade-testing scripts install at some point, but it doesn't seem that they automatically force the conversion to grub2 when they run.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1081721 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "quantal to raring upgrade: do-release-upgrade fails to install the new kernel" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ScottK: Because it was new
<plars> I'm curious if anyone has thoughts on why it ever worked in precise, quantal... but not now
<cjwatson> plars: vm-builder has awful amounts of release name hardcoding
<infinity> ScottK: Migration only checks if it's out-of-date.
<ScottK> Oh.
<infinity> ScottK: If it didn't previously exist on $arch, it can't be out of date.
<plars> cjohnston: indeed it does, but I don't think anything related to that changed
<cjwatson> plars: the release name is now "raring"? :-)
<plars> err... cjwatson rather, sorry cjohnston
<cjwatson> or, well, I don't know, but when I looked at this last the vm-builder code was sufficiently obviously wrong (I think it had been last updated around natty, so was defaulting to ancient-mode for anything current) that I stopped looking
<cjwatson> On the principle that once you've found a giant glaring problem it isn't worth looking for more
<ScottK> It's new source, but not new binaries.
<ScottK> The binary is out of date on powerpc now.
<plars> cjwatson: the diff in the plugins between quantal, precise, oneiric... is pretty much just the name though
<cjwatson> Huh.  Probably a bug in britney2 then.
<cjwatson> plars: Honestly I don't know that it's worth investigating beyond the obvious thing.
<infinity> ScottK: Oh, that's a bit unfortunate.
<ScottK> That's why I was surprised.
<cjwatson> Update it to do sensible things for current release names.
<cjwatson> If it still goes wrong, then it might be worth investigating.  But as it is it's just hopelessly incorrect.
<infinity> ScottK: Was that the only such fallout from the kdegames (I assume?) split?
<infinity> ScottK: If so, I scored it up, and it'll solve itself shortly.
<ScottK> infinity: It's the only one I noticed.
<plars> cjwatson: true, I'm looking to work around it, just wanting to make sure that we don't miss something legitimate in the process
<cjwatson> Why work around rather than fix?
<ScottK> infinity: Given the number of KDE users on powerpc, I'm not overly concerned about the games packages.  I'm mostly worried do our tools DTRT.
<infinity> ScottK: Yeah, agreed.
<ScottK> OK.  There's my bug report ...
<cjwatson> There's no point in auto-upgrade-testing testing upgrades from this artificially created scenario that doesn't correspond to anything installed since, er, 9.10 or thereabouts
<jibel> plars, vm-builder is deprecated and auto-upgrade-testing must migrate to a solution that is maintained . A local cloud image + cloud-init for the initial setup is a viable solution.
<jibel> That's something I never had time to do last cycle but must definitely be done.
<jibel> the server team has a BP about it https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-vmbuilder
<plars> jibel: does anyone else use auto-upgrade-testing though? I think our current plans are to move the upgrade testing to utah once utah can support things like snapshotting
<jibel> plars, with vmbulder the only workaround is to fix the vm manually
<jibel> plars, stgraber uses it for the flavor, but he uses the lxc backend IIRC
<jibel> *flavors
<ScottK> infinity: Now we get to find out what happens with a build for -proposed when the source is already copied to release and deleted ...
<cjwatson> That happens lots.  It's fine.
<plars> jibel: ok, I'll plan on just editing the template images for the time being then, it's a one-time thing in any case
<cjwatson> Well, I think there's a bit of raciness if the copy fails, but other than that it's known to work.
<ScottK> OK.  Good to know.
<xnox> jibel: plars: utah can install systems from an ISO and reboot them, all that needs doing is ask utah to use old image, provision, and execute $ ssh do-release-upgrade in the runlist.
<plars> xnox: yeah, I think it's mostly just missing the ability to recycle an old image at the moment, and a small amount of scripting around that. I'm not up on the current plans and whether they are much beyond that, but that's probably about all that's needed
<xnox> plars: what do you mean by "recycle"?
 * xnox thinks reboot & continue work is in progress.
<plars> xnox: one that it didn't just install from a preseed
<plars> xnox: we don't want it building the base image every time, because some of those base images take a *very* long time to build
<xnox> interesting. I see.
<jibel> xnox, we also want to create images with a specific set of packages, or upgrade with -proposed enabled, or the release-upgrader from bzr, ...
<xnox> jibel: why would you want -proposed?
<jibel> xnox, for LTS or SRUs
<jibel> s/or/and
<xnox> jibel: sounds like you want piuparts & loads of disk-space =)
<xnox> ack.
<jibel> xnox, it is not only about "installability" but also verify that upgrade paths are correct. We used it to verify apt fixes for example.
<doko> ... and everything is blocked on powerpc
<ScottK> It would be ever so nice if some kind AA could hit accept on the opendmarc sync in New (it's my sync).  I'd like to backport it, but it needs to be in raring first ...
<slangasek> accepted (hope you weren't expecting me to look at it first)
<ScottK> slangasek: Thanks.
<ScottK> No.  I was not.
<ScottK> It's a Debian sync, so I think it got as much looking as it needs.
<slangasek> I would argue a self-accept is equally appropriate, then :)
<ScottK> OK.  Noted.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<slangasek> n/p
<infinity> ScottK: Debian syncs in NEW don't need any serious review, except maybe to note that it's not someone trying to fool the blacklist.
<infinity> ScottK: (basically, the same cursory non-review we do for autosyncs)
<ScottK> Right.  That's all I would do, but I was, I guess, being too much of a stickler about the no-self accepts.
<ScottK> JFTR, the list of rejects is shorter this time.  We are making progress.
 * infinity frowns as the ongoing kdegames queue saga.
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-13
 * slangasek glares at the 'binutils' build dependency on gnu-efi in unstable
<slangasek> cjwatson: new shim requires newer gnu-efi; seems reasonable to me to update gnu-efi as part of the secureboot work, do you agree?
<slangasek> (revdeps: kexec-tools, refit, efilinux, elilo)
<ScottK> infinity: Did you fix the build-dep on a thing in backports problem?  ^^^ opendmarc on precise needs a package that is only in backports and it found it, so at least for the totally missing case it works currently.
<infinity> ScottK: I fixed nothing.
<ScottK> OK.
<infinity> ScottK: Since the last time it came up, people were still arguing that the proposed hack was incorrect.
<ScottK> Then either it's magically fixed itself of it's only a problem if the package is present, but in insufficient version in the release.
<ScottK> I thought I'd argued micahg off of disagreeing.
<infinity> My guess is that apt doesn't respect NotAutomatic if the package only exists in a NotAutomatic source.
<infinity> (It ends up being the same as specifying package=version or package/suite)
<infinity> And that's the "correct" answer, which would be to have the resolver know that it only exists in the correct version in either 'version' or 'suite' and call apt appropriately.
<infinity> I wonder if that wouldn't actually be as awful to hack together in the old sbuild as I originally thought.
<ScottK> I'm in favor of a fix, whichever way you choose to pursue it.
<infinity> Hrm, or I could cheat and not completely rewrite the resolver.
<infinity> Do the normal install, then version check, and for the packages that fail the version check, see if a new version is available and explictly install it.
<infinity> ScottK: Do you have an example of something in backports that's in dep-wait, so I can test this?
<ScottK> No.  I haven't seen one recently.
<infinity> Hrm.  I thought we had a few that have been in limbo for ages, hence the bug.
<ScottK> maybe tumbleweed knows of one?
<ScottK> I do remember one, but not what the package was and it was awhile ago.
<infinity> Hrm.  There was a natty one referenced in the bug, that's not helpful.
<infinity> Oh well, I can fake it by making hello build-dep on a library version from backports.
<ScottK> infinity: Thanks for looking into it.
<tumbleweed> ScottK, infinity https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/888665 refers to teeworls in natty
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 888665 in Launchpad itself "Backports can't build-depend on other backports" [Critical,Triaged]
<tumbleweed> oh you said that
<cjwatson> slangasek: gnu-efi> sure, if it's just new api
<ScottK> FYI, dh_python3 ABI tagging of .so files seems to be broken in raring ATM.  I gave barry and doko a ping.  See sip4 in raring-proposed (it's blocked, so no danger that misbuilt package will migrate) and /usr/lib/python3/sip.so.
 * ScottK unfortunately does not have time to investigate.
<Laney> The 'only in backports' case has always worked
<ScottK> Laney: Thanks.
<Laney> np. As I understand it it's because the resolver essentially does 'apt-get install <build-deps-without-versions>' and then dies if some of the versions aren't what it wants to see. In the only-in-backports case there's only one candidate so the apt-get gives you the right package.
<stgraber> slangasek: alright, let's see if I can load my custom SB keys, then run a locally signed shim :)
<stgraber> slangasek: looks like it worked, my firmware now refuses to boot something signed by Microsoft, so just need to check that it boots something I sign myself
<stgraber> then I can test your new shim
<micahg> ScottK: I was outvoted and stopped arguing, so it's not me :)
<hggdh> micahg: BTW, https://plus.google.com/106424184070033940581/posts/S1uEPABfA6i
<stgraber> slangasek: alright, just booted my machine from a self signed shim. I also tried the one in ubuntu:shim but it apparently won't boot at all. Building failed while building the MokManager but I ignored it as shim.efi was there, though maybe it wasn't actually ready to be used
<stgraber> slangasek: so I managed to build the new shim completely now (had to locally build pesign), though still no change, the new shim only gets me a blank screen
<slangasek> stgraber: hmm, ok.  I'll dig into it here and see what's going on
<stgraber> slangasek: I've been building the shim with: make EFI_PATH=/usr/lib VENDOR_CERT_FILE=debian/canonical-uefi-ca.der
<stgraber> slangasek: then used sbsign to sign it with my local key. The sbsign call I know is fine as that's the same I used to sign the current shim from the archive and this one boots fine
<slangasek> stgraber: right, that all seems reasonable.  But you say it boots to a blank scren?
<slangasek> scren
<slangasek> eeeee
<stgraber> slangasek: right, when I run it, all I get is a blank screen, then after maybe 5-10 minutes, the system reboots
<stgraber> slangasek: so I'm fairly sure the signature is correct, otherwise the firmware would have complained (similar to what it does now when I try to boot the MS signed binary). So something wrong is going on in the shim
<stgraber> slangasek: one thought I had was that it was somehow unable to find the grub binary, but I clearly see the grubx64.efi string in the shim binary, so that's probably not the issue
<slangasek> stgraber: yep.  don't worry about it for now, I'll work on it here
<stgraber> ok, back to looking at network bugs then :)
<slangasek> stgraber: allow me to jump bug #1090002 to the front of the queue ;)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1090002 in linux (Ubuntu) "biosdevname gives name of device as rename7 in Quantal" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090002
<stgraber> slangasek: I'll at least leave a comment. The only system where I was reproducing the issue was my main router and I trashed it for something better yesterday ;)
<stgraber> though it wasn't anything fancy, just a 1.6Ghz atom with two realtek NIC and Ubuntu 12.04, so maybe running the same kind of network config on a very slow VM will trigger the bug too
<stgraber> (that machine had one bond with around 15 VLANs, at least as many bridges and a bunch of tun devices, so maybe simply creating a ton of interfaces at boot time triggers it ;))
<slangasek> stgraber: I've assigned the bug to you, we need to get it fixed and you're the one in the best position to reproduce it even if your previous repro environment is gone; so yeah, even if you can't work on it right now, please follow up
<bdmurray> slangasek: wackamole in lucid can be removed
<infinity> bdmurray: I'll remove it, if you update the bug.
<infinity> Actually, I guess I can do that.
<infinity> bdmurray: Done.
<slangasek> cjwatson: well, the new gnu-efi package also includes build system changes which I don't trust (I had to fiddle to get the i386 build to properly pass -m64).  so I guess I'll be cherry picking.
<hggdh> infinity: what should be done with bug 1089157? Take the package from raring-proposed?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1089157 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl 6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu1 causes kernel panic on boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089157
<infinity> hggdh: Removing it from proposed doesn't do much good, it needs to be reverted or fixed.
<infinity> hggdh: Do we have any way to investigate it first?
<hggdh> infinity: I am not sure how to check more on it. Seems to affect some (or all) of Broadcom users
<ScottK> That would explain why my netbook stopped working.
<infinity> Oh look, a tester.
<ScottK> Sure.  But not today.
<infinity> hggdh: Anyhow, I'm on vacation until January (my activity in #-kernel is all in your head), so you might want to hunt down someone else to do the testing and potential revert.
 * hggdh juts down a note to really stop hearing voices in own's head
<hggdh> infinity: anyway, only my production laptop has the bloody Broadcom card, so no, I cannot test it myself. But, hopefully, ScottK can check on it later
<infinity> Your production laptop doesn't run raring?
<ScottK> Mine certainly doesn't.
<infinity> Wimp. :)
<hggdh> infinity: it does. And I downgraded bcmwl after having the laptop bricked
<infinity> You and I have slightly different definitions of "brick".
<hggdh> heh. For me, a brick is a system that does nothing (or does the very wrong things) when booted on.
<bdmurray> I did the verification for two of the three apport bugs in quantal -proposed.  Is it okay if I do the SRU release it too?
<ScottK> bdmurray: AFAIK, yes.
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-14
<slangasek> stgraber: shim black screen reproduced here
<stgraber> good (well, not really but glad it's not yet another thinkpad-specific weirdness)
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> stgraber: ok, rebuilding old version of shim with gnu-efi 3.0s appears to give the same behavior, so looks like it's a gnu-efi regression
<bdmurray> slangasek: perhaps you could review the ubuntu-release-upgrader in quantal-proposed as there is a tester waiting...
<slangasek> bdmurray: looking
<slangasek> bdmurray: backslashreplace> that part's a no-op here because ENCODING is always UTF-8, right?
<slangasek> otherwise, if you *actually* got backslash replacement of the user input string, it would never match the right strings
<slangasek> bdmurray: accepted, anyway
<bdmurray> slangasek: yes, I believe it is a no-op.  this is actually mvo's patch I was just shepherding into quantal
<slangasek> bdmurray: ack
<stgraber> slangasek: fun...
<NCommander> Any SRU team members awake?
<infinity> NCommander: Yes.
#ubuntu-release 2012-12-15
<stgraber> please someone reject this ASAP ^
<stgraber> bad dput target for an internal package, bumping the epoch and doing some really bad patching as local hacks
<stgraber> certainly don't want it in the archive
 * stgraber is slightly confused this wasn't rejected by LP as it was targeted to "precise" and not "precise-proposed", I guess the alias done for raring also applies to stable releases
<stgraber> infinity, slangasek, ScottK, cjwatson: ^
<infinity> stgraber: The alias isn
<infinity> Err.
<infinity> stgraber: The alias isn't "for raring", the rewrite of $release to $release-proposed is universal.
 * stgraber really needs to change dput's default target to /dev/null or something, especially now that one of my usual safety net is gone :(
<stgraber> infinity: thanks
 * infinity tries to figure out how bug #633109 is SRU-worthy.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 633109 in dput (Ubuntu Precise) "No progress bar for sftp uploads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633109
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-09
<cjwatson> [5~/wg 20
<cjwatson> bah
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-10
<xnox> how can I copy src+binaries from archive to a ppa?
<xnox> ah -b.
<shadeslayer> could someone move libkscreen and kscreen out of saucy-proposed?
<shadeslayer> the SRU has been verified as working
 * stgraber does some SRU work
<Riddell> stgraber: KDE SC 4.11.3 can all be let in
<Riddell> dunno why that only got half in
<stgraber> Riddell: yeah, I'm looking into that one now (just had to re-read the MRE to refresh my memory)
<cjwatson> stgraber: urgh, if you're going to let partman-{btrfs,ext3} in then we have to promote partman-basicfilesystems a bit early as well
<cjwatson> oh, hey, look at that, it's not early for that any more
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, I thought I released partman-basicfilesystems at the same time too... let me check what happened there...
<stgraber> bleh, typo in my sru-release...
<stgraber> there, done again with basicfilesystems written properly this time around...
<stgraber> Riddell: I think I got them all
<Riddell> got to catch them all, it's like pokemon
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> bdrung_: can you add some testing instructions to bug 1258639?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1258639 in update-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) "need to support upgrades from 12.10 to 13.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258639
<stgraber> bdrung_: sorry, meant bdmurray
<stgraber> bdmurray: can you add some testing instructions to bug 1258639?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1258639 in update-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) "need to support upgrades from 12.10 to 13.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258639
<bdmurray> stgraber: done
<stgraber> bdmurray: thanks
<elfy> got an issue with xubuntu dailies - we're now booting after the 'lightdm' issue - but we seem to have slipped back to menu layout from at least 2 releases ago - and the default language is bangla it appears
<elfy> any ideas what the language issue should be reported against - I know the menu's is -default-settings
<elfy> had to supply username and 'password' to get into live session as well
<cjwatson> which image URL?  I can take a look although probably tomorrow not today
<elfy> cjwatson: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20131210/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso
<elfy> apparently we've got a merge proposal waiting which should do the username
<cjwatson> syncing, hopefully it'll be there for me tomorrow morning
<elfy> but the language one I'm not sure which package to file it against
<cjwatson> I would have thought the default language was more likely to be somewhere in the installer toolchain than in -default-settings
<cjwatson> but I won't really be able to tell you until I can see it
<elfy> k
<cjwatson> or if you have a screenshot
<elfy> cjwatson: of which issue :)
<elfy> got it available in a vm at the moment
<cjwatson> of the issue you're asking for help filing ...
<cjwatson> i.e. the language one
<elfy> ok
<elfy> cjwatson: http://imagebin.org/281716
<cyphermox> cjwatson: is there a tool used by archive admins to check copyright besides licensecheck?
<elfy> cjwatson: nvm - sorted it all now - or at least know what's happening, it's defaulting to xfce rather than xubuntu - explains a few issues
<TheDrums> elfy: And that explains the Language as well?
<elfy> I thought you said it did
<cjwatson> cyphermox: licensecheck is it AFAIK
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> I was in the hope there was some other magic trick
<cyphermox> licensecheck is not *bad*, but still means a lot of manual intervention for this project I'm trying to review with robru
<cyphermox> thanks!
<infinity> cyphermox: licensecheck is a good first pass and then, yes, some manual poking.
<cyphermox> infinity: then I just won't ruin the surprise for you :)
<infinity> cyphermox: My favourite kind of NEW processing is "oh, good, it was already done by the Debian ftpmasters and then synced to Ubuntu, so I don't have to re-check". :P
<infinity> *hint, hint*
<cyphermox> haaha
<cyphermox> maybe we'll keep that in mind
<cyphermox> I don't know how much other cordova stuff has gone into debian yet
<robru> infinity, unfortunately this package is just tons of ubuntu-specific stuff and could never be accepted by debian.
<robru> infinity, like, it's specifically a tool for creating apps that can only run on the ubuntu phone
<cyphermox> robru: how is it ubuntu-specific ?
<robru> cyphermox, in the sense that it integrates tightly with the ubuntu SDK?
<cyphermox> oh, it does?
<cyphermox> I thought it was more standalone and just used by it
<robru> cyphermox, well, I'm not super familiar with it, but it's specifically for phones. it's not like debian people are going to want this so they can run cordova apps on their servers.
<infinity> I think, eventually, it would be great to see all our phone stuff genericised and in Debian, but I'd agree that today isn't that day.
<cyphermox> robru: btw, I just noticed another piece with a license that may or may not be distributable, trying to check
<cyphermox> robru: yeah, so it's not a clear-cut issue; see http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs/main/n/npm/unstable_changelog   and http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2012/03/msg00021.html
<cyphermox> npm has needed some (although minimal) changes to land in debian.
<robru> cyphermox, yeah, I'm a bit confused as to why this package is installing npm into itself, maybe we could rip that out if possible. not sure
<cyphermox> yeah, that's possibly what I'd recommend
<cyphermox> (removing it)
<robru> cyphermox, ok, still working on the deduplication
<cyphermox> we'd already have it in distro anyway, it's not optimal, but then npm is full of contradictions w/r/t the license, if I strictly read the files I have
<robru> cyphermox, yeah
<robru> cyphermox, ok, just got this script to the point where it can create the flattened, versioned collection of nodules. now I just have to fill in the symlinks. but I really need to eat first, brb ;-)
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-11
<lamont> oh mighty release managers...
<lamont> any reason we should not dump oneiric from archive.u.c and relegate it fully to old-releases
<lamont> ?
<cjwatson> lamont: 2013-05-29.log:02:07 <infinity> wgrant: And yeah, oneiric's committed to Januaryish or something.
<cjwatson> is the last word I can immediately find on the subject - I think that's a commitment to PES
<lamont> cjwatson: yean.  I found that
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-12
<xnox> why does gobject-introspection depends on _both_ python:any and python2.7 ? and why does libgirepository1.0-dev depends on gobject-introspection? i just need the library and I don't need gobject introspection to build my package.
<doko> xnox, to cross build it
<doko> at least for the python dependency
<xnox> doko: well, i'm now failing to cross-build anything that build-depends on libraries that depends on libgirepository1.0-dev
<doko> xnox, pester seb128 about staged builds for the gtk stack ;)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1207029
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1207029 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "more efficient builds and support for staged builds" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<xnox> seb128: just because a libfoo-dev has /usr/share/gir-1.0/*.gir it doesn't mean that it needs libgirepository-dev build-dependency.
<seb128> xnox, usually if you want to build a gir you need libgirepository-dev no?
<xnox> seb128: i'm not building a gir.
<xnox> seb128: i'm cross-building ubuntu-system-settings that depend on libaccoutnsservice-dev (which is now multiarched) and it does not link against libgir* anything, yet there is a dependency on libgirepository-dev which is not installable because it depends on non-multiarch installable gobject-introspection.
<seb128> xnox, do you have a specific example? I'm not sure to follow the issue there
<seb128> gobject-introspection depends ... you want to talk to pitti
<seb128> I'm sure he did that for a reason
<xnox> seb128: libgirepository-dev should be multi-arch same and be installable, without pulling in runtime dependencies..... for the wrong arch.
<xnox> libgirepository-dev is purely virtual, nice. what/who/where provides that....
 * xnox goes digging.
<sergiusens> can someone ack dh-golang 1.5 please?
<bdmurray> When can we stop approving Raring SRUs?
<bdmurray> Is there a specific date for its EoL set?
<slangasek> historically, it's exactly x months from the release date
<bdmurray> oh, so that's a bit yet then
<infinity> bdmurray: Exactly X months, and occasionally shuffled by a week or two late (but never early).
<infinity> But yeah, not until late January.
<infinity> bdmurray: That said, it's fair to reject SRUs leading up to that date if they're not particularly useful or are likely to not be verified by the time we EoL.
<infinity> And I guess it's almost time for me to send out the EoL warning mail...
<doko> please could somebody unblock gcc-4.8, apt test is failing, but it is new, and never did succeed
<doko> autopkgtest for apt 0.9.14ubuntu1: FAIL (Jenkins: public, private)
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-13
<doko> infinity, ^^^
<infinity> doko: I'll have a look.
<infinity> doko: Yeah, that's pretty clearly not GCC's fault.  hinting.
<infinity> doko: Though, gcc-4.8 won't migrate unless you merge gcc-4.7
<doko> just did 4.6
<doko> and 4.4
<doko> and all these versions sucj
<infinity> doko: Any, gcc-4.8 is hinted to get over the test hump, I'm going to go catch a few hours of sleep.  Catch you in the .eu morning, probably.
<infinity> s/Any/Anyhow/
<tseliot> hi, can an archive admin please reject nvidia-persistenced from Precise?
 * didrocks flushes
<tseliot> didrocks: thanks :)
<didrocks> tseliot: yw ;)
<rsalveti> didrocks: mind checking ^ when you get some time? this is a requirement for the new hybris (basically a package split, which was called android-platform-headers)
<didrocks> rsalveti: ok, i'll do the checking, but probably in a couple of hours
<rsalveti> didrocks: sure, that's fine
<didrocks> rsalveti: android-headers NEWed
<rsalveti> didrocks: great, thanks
<didrocks> yw!
#ubuntu-release 2013-12-15
<highvoltage> stgraber: when should trusty alpha 1 show up on the iso tracker? I just see all the saucy's there atm
<highvoltage> (I guess I could use the trusty-daily entry but I'm testing the current image as an alpha so would be nice if I could use that)
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm not the one running the show this time around since I'll be travelling in the midle of the week.
<stgraber> highvoltage: but if that helps you, I can already turn off cron for Edubuntu and add it to the alpha-1 milestone
<highvoltage> stgraber: that would be nice
<stgraber> highvoltage: done. I have setup the milestone (but not enabled auto-publishing at this point), disabled dailies for Edubuntu and copied the current daily to the alpha-1 milestone on the tracker
<stgraber> highvoltage: if you need any rebuilds, you can request them from the tracker, however as auto-publishing is off, they'll only show up on the daily milestone. If that happens, ping me and I'll copy the new build over to alpha-1.
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok, so far amd64 and i386 both seem more or less ok
<stgraber> highvoltage: cool. I believe I tested LTSP live a couple of weeks back to make sure I didn't break the world with the latest ldm and ltsp upload, but it looked reasonably good back then.
<highvoltage> stgraber: yep, passed on i386 and amd64
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'm going ahead and doing an edubuntu-server deploy too, should probably become part of the required tests on the iso tracker. last night I ran out of disk space on my VM so re-trying in a bigger VM...
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'd expect it to fail because I haven't updated it since the samba4 => samba source transition, but that'd still be interesting to confirm :)
<rsalveti> can anyone review/approve the android-headers package? the i386 (all) package is still in new, iirc didrocks approved the src package
<infinity> rsalveti: What's the rationale for splitting that from hybris?  Shouldn't the headers match the library?
<infinity> rsalveti: Also, you probably want a conflict, not a break, as your goal is to only have one of the packages installed when you're done.
<infinity> rsalveti: Did you actually try this upgrade path?
<rsalveti> infinity: upstream is not maintaining the headers as part of the same src package/tree
<infinity> As a general rule, if you have an unversioned Breaks, you've probably done something wrong.
<infinity> And, in this case, the part where it's unversioned is correct, which means the Breaks itself is wrong.
<rsalveti> yup, with tested with newer hybris (depending on the new package)
<infinity> rsalveti: And did android-platform-headers actually get forced off the system?
<infinity> Cause it should have just been deconfigured, given that it's a Break, not a Conflict.  Which wouldn't be what you were looking for.
<rsalveti> let me test in a sec
<infinity> rsalveti: To force it right off, you probably want P/C/R: android-platform-headers, and no B.
<infinity> rsalveti: See Policy 7.6.2
<rsalveti> infinity: right, but it's not replacement (not 100% compatible, some internal changes done in the previous version were removed)
<infinity> rsalveti: That's unfortunate, but still what you're looking for, since they can't both be installed together, and you want people upgraded to the new one.
<infinity> rsalveti: Actually, Policy 7.4 implies that C/R is enough to force the old on off, if you're not comfy with the Provides, since it's not 100% compat.
<infinity> rsalveti: Conflict+Replaces means "Replaces the package", while Replaces alone (or with Breaks) means "overwrites some files".
<rsalveti> yup, then should probably only change breaks to conflicts
<rsalveti> still updating here to test though
<infinity> In theory, this should even happen at the dpkg level, no higher level tools required.
<infinity> So, I'll tear your deb apart, s/Breaks/Conflicts/, and dpkg -i it to a system with android-platform-headers installed and see if reality matches policy. :P
<rsalveti> infinity: yup, old package removed
<infinity> rsalveti: With a conflict, you mean?  Cause it sure doesn't work with the breaks, just tried that. :)
<rsalveti> infinity: with breaks
<infinity> I disagree. :P
<rsalveti> but not testing with dpkg -i
<infinity> I assume you were using apt, which uses --auto-deconfigure.
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> let me change and test with dpkg -i
<infinity> rsalveti: Yeah, with Conflicts it does exactly what I think it should.
<infinity> Conflicts+Replaces, that is.
<infinity> I just did s/Breaks/Conflicts/ on DEBIAN/control and rebuilt the deb.
<infinity> (trusty-amd64)root@cthulhu:/home/adconrad/android# dpkg -i android-headers.deb
<rsalveti> awesome, let upload the change then
<infinity> Selecting previously unselected package android-headers.
<infinity> dpkg: considering removing android-platform-headers in favour of android-headers ...
<infinity> dpkg: yes, will remove android-platform-headers in favour of android-headers
<infinity> (Reading database ... 11923 files and directories currently installed.)
<infinity> Unpacking android-headers (from android-headers.deb) ...
<infinity> Setting up android-headers (4.2.2-1-0ubuntu1) ...
<infinity> rsalveti: For the record, this is what one gets with Breaks + auto-deconfigure:
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6580781/
<infinity> rsalveti: So, apt may pull more tricks on top of that to DTRT, but I don't consider abusing apt's fragile resolver a win, so doing what works for raw dpkg is definitely saner.
<rsalveti> yeah, makes sense
<rsalveti> infinity: just uploaded newer version, thanks for the review
<infinity> rsalveti: NP.  Looked sane otherwise.
<infinity> Well, as sane as hybrid/android on Ubuntu can ever look. ;)
<infinity> hybris*
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-08
<RAOF> infinity: Hey, you around for a little impromptu mentoring? :)
<Mirv> it seems Oxide didn't get forward during US Friday - if there's a coredev to ack https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191910301/debdiff_4_6.txt it'd hopefully help unblocking the various things stuck in -proposed because of autopkgtests failing to install packages as described in bug #1399597
<ubot2> bug 1399597 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "The last oxide upload breaks autopkgtests with a package installation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399597
<Mirv> (the package is built in landing-003 since Friday)
<RAOF> Mirv: That's a somewhat odd change?
<RAOF> Mirv: More specifically, that looks like a fix in the wrong place.
<RAOF> Mirv: I take it that oxideqt-codecs-extra conflicts with oxideqt-codecs?
<Mirv> RAOF: right, that was the thing discussed. the problem is as seen in the bug that among else the touch image has a hard dependency on the extra codecs package, while oxide itself has this preferral of the non-extra package. somehow this leads to the autopkgtest failure when it first installs Oxide's preferred package and then notices the extra is required.
<Mirv> RAOF: yes, they conflict
<Mirv> RAOF: and the problem appeared when the conflicts were made arch specific which possibly increased apt complexity too much. this was needed so that even though they conflict, cross compilation chroot needs to be able to install them..
<Mirv> RAOF: the problem appeared with this https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/oxide/packaging.vivid-improved-conflicts/+merge/243515
<Mirv> which was not wanted to be reverted since then SDK vivid Click cross-compilation would start to fail again
<RAOF> Hm, odd. I suppose that also arch-specifying the Replaces: was tried?
<RAOF> Anyway, ack. The change is odd, not wrong.
<Mirv> RAOF: the arch-specific replaces was not tried. we also couldn't reproduce the autopkgtest machines' problem locally (well, sure we should with proper adt usage).
<Mirv> added a note in case arch-specific replaces would be wanted to be experimented with
<infinity> RAOF: Not in this timezone, I'm not.  Just heading off to bed.
<RAOF> infinity: Well, that's lucky, as I'm EOD anyway :)
<mlankhorst> who's doing the 14.04.2 release?
<Laney> Are the autopkgtest runners down?
<sil2100> infinity: hey! Are you around to upload a quick revert-package for me? :)
<sil2100> infinity: there was some trouble with one of the things we released through a silo, but it's in main so I can't upload this revert directly
<sil2100> It's a standard revert as per our revert script for CI Train released packages
<sil2100> infinity: nevermind my earlier request, but I have another one: once you find a free moment, I would also appreciate if you (or any other archive admin) could drop upower and ubuntu-system-settings from 14.09-proposed in ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> infinity: those are b0rken and need to be uploaded
<sil2100> Thanks in advance!
<infinity> ... and he didn't stick around for questions.
<ScottK> infinity: You mean because CI Train isn't an adequate answer to all teh questions.
<infinity> ScottK: It's more of a question for all the answers.
<ScottK> There is that.
<infinity> When one of your thumbs is twice the size of the other, and moving it makes you want to stab puppies, that's a bad sign, right?
 * infinity really has no idea what he did to this thumb...
<ScottK> Depends on your perspective on puppies, but I guess it's generally bad.
<infinity> ScottK: I'm not a dog person.  Stabbing puppies is still wrong. :P
<ScottK> Are they not delicious?  (dunno myself)
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-09
<mlankhorst> can someone look at libdrm, x11proto-core, x11proto-fonts, xorg and xtrans?
<xnox> thank you very much =)
<cjwatson> doko: I guess you're aware of the isl/cloog transition in -proposed?  it's causing proposed-migration to take some time to run what with having to recompute all the uninstallables every time, so I was wondering if you had a plan for finishing that
<xnox> specifically all toolchains need to be rebuild it seems like...
<doko> cjwatson, yep, was uploading the gcc's today, llvm uploads will follow ...
<cjwatson> ok, cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> could someone please approve those flash uploads? ^^
<mdeslaur> infinity: ^
<cjwatson> I noticed that lp:britney had stopped importing due to a network error near the end of last year, so fixed that up and I'm gradually merging Debian's changes into our deployment
<cjwatson> Doing it a few commits at a time so that I don't have to debug a massive wodge of changes in one go
<bdmurray> Riddell: does the SRU for bug 1384355 really remove the data folder?
<ubot2> bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384355
<debfx> bdmurray: no, it would have been helpful to document the location of the data folder though
<Riddell> bdmurray: not if it's not empty
<chrisccoulson> is there anyone around who can approve the flash upload in partner?
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Yep.
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Which series?
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Just trusty, or others?
<chrisccoulson> infinity - precise, trusty and utopic
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Check.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Accepted.  When you're positive the built bits look sane, give me a poke and I'll move them from proposed to release.
<chrisccoulson> infinity, thanks for that
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-10
<chrisccoulson> infinity, those flash builds are fine
<tumbleweed> SRU team: Sorry I forgot to set DEB_VENDOR and get the LP bug into the changes file for bug 1368418, but it's aged 7 days, and I've verified it.
<ubot2> bug 1368418 in zaqar "Fatal RPython error: KeyError/Crash in JIT!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368418
<RAOF> Urgh.
<infinity> chrisccoulson_: Released those flash uploads.
<mlankhorst> thanks
<mlankhorst> can someone remove xorg-server from -proposed? superceeded by a security update
<mlankhorst> infinity: ^ enjoy!
<cjwatson> proposed-migration is now fully merged up with Debian's lp:britney
<cjwatson> some minor changes in output, shouldn't be anything horrible
<ogra_> temporary disabled the system-image importer since we need to do a coordinated landing of a device tarball for the phone
<ogra_> system-image importer re-enabled
<sil2100> Hey! I'm looking for an archive admin that could help me out with some -proposed cleanup!
<sil2100> infinity, slangasek: any of you around?
<sil2100> Or at least is there anyone that can help me with interpreting update_output.txt?
<infinity> sil2100: I can help interpret.
<sil2100> infinity: so, I'm trying to push upower 0.99 to ubuntu-rtm, and I synced/rebuilt many of the packages that are needed but now:
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/ubuntu-rtm/update_output.txt
<sil2100> infinity: I think I'm sometimes misunderstanding the 'Trying easy...' parts
<infinity> sil2100: Start from the bottom (ie: the largest autohint block).
<infinity>     * i386: firefox-testsuite, gnome-control-center, gnome-session, gnome-settings-daemon, ubuntu-session, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, unity-control-center-signon-autopilot, unity-settings-daemon
<infinity> sil2100: ^-- Which tells you that when the massive autohint goes in, those binaries are uninstallable.
<infinity> sil2100: And then instead of blindly rebuilding and hoping, perhaps try in a chroot and see why. :)
<sil2100> infinity: I'm actually trying on my rtm device, not acting blindly ;) But I need to know actually which packages I should try installing
<sil2100> infinity: since my normal way was to actually try installing the packages that it says are non-installable
<sil2100> infinity: but not sure if that's what I should be doing
<infinity> sil2100: So, you need to try installing all of the above binaries together while also removing the old library you're transitioning away.
<infinity> sil2100: Obviously, with -proposed enabled. :)
<infinity> sil2100: So "apt-get install thing1 thing2 thing3 oldlib-"
<sil2100> Ah! Removing the old lib, crap
<sil2100> But by 'installing all above binaries' do you mean those source packages that are listed next to "Trying easy from autohinter"?
<sil2100> Since those are source packages listed there
<sil2100> infinity: let's say for instance I look at the last line, and there's "armhf: firefox-testsuite, gnome-control-center, gnome-settings-daemon, unity-control-center, unity-control-center-signon, unity-settings-daemon"
<sil2100> infinity: when I actually try installin those while removing the old library (e.g. libupower-glib1-) then apt-get actually tells me that it's got issues with installing language packs, which I suppose might be unrelated
<sil2100> With things like:
<sil2100>  firefox-testsuite : Depends: language-pack-en-base but it is not going to be installed
<infinity> Add "language-pack-en-base" to the install line.
<infinity> To see why it won't install.
<sil2100> hm, so now I don't get it for instance - so when I added language-pack-en-base, it said it cannot install because it depends on language-pack-en - when I added both (and the same for all the other langpacks) it all installs fine
<sil2100> e.g. apt-get -s install firefox-testsuite gnome-control-center gnome-settings-daemon unity-control-center unity-control-center-signon unity-settings-daemon libupower-glib1- language-pack-en-base language-pack-en language-pack-es-base language-pack-es language-pack-fr-base language-pack-fr language-pack-pt-base language-pack-pt <- works fine
<sil2100> So my question is, what does that mean ;p?
<infinity> Not sure.  I might need an rtm chroot here.
<sil2100> (I suck at transitions)
 * infinity grabs a tarballs.
<infinity> s/lls/ll/
<sil2100> Thanks for the help, I should have used some better tools to prepare for this
<sil2100> Or simply drop this transition and indeed just hack up an ugly touch-and-rtm-specific upower package
<infinity> Err, wait.
<infinity> sil2100: Is ubuntu-rtm actually published anywhere visible to my laptop?
<sil2100> hm, it should be, it's a derived distribution so I suppose it should be fetchable from anywhere
<infinity> sil2100: I mean the apt archive, not the launchpad bits.
<sil2100> http://derived.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu-rtm/ etc.
<infinity> sil2100: As in, what does your sources.list look like when you're testing this.
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> That should do.
<sil2100> The series is of course 14.09 ;)
 * infinity nods.
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> I might see one potential problem!
<sil2100> infinity: ok, part of the problem I see already
<infinity> sil2100: Which is?
<sil2100> infinity: so, I actually need to re-build ubuntu-system-settings, since strangely the one I wanted to push with the silo (and transition) ended up with the same version as what's in the archive
<sil2100> So basically u-s-s still deps on the old upower
<sil2100> But I'm not sure if that's the whole source of the problem
<sil2100> Since I only saw this in the second-from-the-end autohint try
<infinity> sil2100: libupower-glib1 is the package you're trying to remove?
<sil2100> infinity: yes, it's replaced by libupower-glib3
<infinity> sil2100: Hrm.  I'm not pulling in the old one here.
<sil2100> infinity: on a chroot?
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468925/
<sil2100> infinity: yeah, since the package left that's probably pulling it in is ubuntu-system-settings
<infinity> Oh, indeed.  But weird that I'm not seeing that as a blocker here.
<sil2100> infinity: the list of packages from the lowest autohinter doesn't seem to pull it, so I don't know why it's there...
<sil2100> Is that an i386 chroot?
<sil2100> Since maybe the problem is in i386, but all is fine in armhf and amd64 (and those are just listed there for no reason?)
<sil2100> I only checked it for armhf currently
<infinity> It's an i386 chroot.
<sil2100> hmmm
<infinity> Anyhow, ubuntu-system-settings definitely needs a transition, you're right.
<infinity> Why my current install set works probably has more to do with me needing to install all those binaries *and* the binaries from the sources being hinted.
<sil2100> Thanks for all the pointers, no I guess update_output.txt has less quesitonmarks in my brain
<infinity> Which is a longer and more tedious line to construct. ;)
<sil2100> Indeed, eek
<sil2100> If I could ask you to (just in case) not remove your ubuntu-rtm chroot that would be sweet ;p I might have some more questions once u-s-s is pushed and the transition is still not complete
<cjwatson> Don't take the bottom autohinter block, take the top autohinter block after final:
<infinity> sil2100: Yeah, I'm not deleting it.
<cjwatson> They tend to be ordered from more complete to less complete
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-11
<cjwatson> But you need to search for "final:" first so that you skip the sequence where it tries every package individually
<cjwatson> BTW for people with ubuntu-archive@snakefruit access, "chdist apt-get 14.09-proposed-armhf install foo" etc. should work
<cjwatson> (can't actually install, but you can have it simulate and then say no)
<infinity> That gets back to the weird langpack issue but yeah, also ubuntu-system-settings : Depends: libupower-glib1
<infinity> Is something dire with langpacks in -rtm?
<cjwatson> The most confusing thing is generally that proposed-migration simulates the migration as if all NBS binaries were removed, which you probably know, but it does require telling apt-get that it can't use those ones
<infinity> Is rtm just broken in general, even?  Wow.  Drilling down makes it worse, not better. ;)
<cjwatson> ubuntu-rtm/14.09 does have some uninstallables; I never quite cleared all the chains there
<cjwatson> It's usually not particularly terrible
 * sil2100 just cares for touch in ubuntu-rtm and just wants a new upower there
<infinity> Oh, no, I'm mostly just trying to install conflicting things.
<infinity> The langpack thing still looks like a bit of a mess, though.
<sil2100> Yeah, it actually conflicts with the touch langpacks too
<infinity> Right.
<infinity> So, removing all the conflicts and paring down a bit, I get left with your ubuntu-system-settings dep.
<infinity> I think that's all you need to fix here.
<sil2100> YESSSSS
<sil2100> That's the best thing I heard today
<sil2100> It's still building though
<infinity> But we'll know for sure after it's done. :P
<infinity> I'm smarter than a computer at some things, but not at doing this.
<infinity> Future note to self, desktop-next and touch aren't actually coinstallable.
<cjwatson> It would be nice to get britney's interactive hint inspector thing going at some point.
<infinity> Cause hey, who would want to try that?
<infinity> *sigh*
<cjwatson> Might actually work already, I just haven't tried it.
<infinity> cjwatson: Well, remember a couple of years ago when someone tried to lump release infrastructure and launchpad into the same pile and give it all to one (very small) group of developers?
<infinity> cjwatson: Congrats, you can take britney with you when you go. ;)
<cjwatson> haha
<cjwatson> I just spent a day merging a year's worth of upstream development into it so that you lot would find it easier to figure out :P
<infinity> cjwatson: A day well spent in your self-interest, as it turns out.
<cjwatson> hah
 * sil2100 keeps his fingers crossed
<sil2100> SUCCESS!
<sil2100> infinity: thanks for explaining and checking this for me
<sil2100> In your FACE upower!
<infinity> Heh.
<sil2100> infinity: just a quick question... you don't happen to have the permissions and knowledge to build ubuntu-rtm images?
<sil2100> Since I suppose slangasek is still in my timezone
<infinity> sil2100: I almost certainly have the permissions, but I have not the knowledge.
<sil2100> Sadly, I can't find anyone mentioning the exact steps anywhere, and there doesn't seem to be anyone with the right knowledge available
<sil2100> hm, and we disabled the cron job doing ubuntu-rtm auto-builds too
<sil2100> infinity: don't want to be more of a burden, but maybe you could check what the disabled cronjob was doing? I have no access anywhere there so I can only guess what's going on
<sil2100> Already poked rsalveti, but he also seems to be away already
<infinity> sil2100: So, it was cronned, then disabled, and people have been running it by hand?
<infinity> sil2100: If so, I've probably found it.
<sil2100> infinity: we generally have a build once a day, but ogra_ and the others have been also running it manually (somehow) to trigger builds
<sil2100> I suppose it's by using the same method
<infinity> sil2100: Well, I'll run the obvious thing, and if it turns out I was wrong, someone can yell at me. :P
<sil2100> Nooo, no one will yell at you for sure, I doubt there's much that can be broken here - besides generating a broken image, which for the -proposed channel is considered 'acceptable' ;p
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> Ok, I need to really EOD now, thanks again for all the help
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> (if you'll have trouble building the image then just drop that, I guess this could also wait till ogra_ wakes up)
<sil2100> It was anyway just to have an image with just the upower bits, in cases it would break anything
<sil2100> But it's well tested on touch since a long time
<sil2100> o/
<bdmurray> slangasek - https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubuntu-archive-tools/sponsors-notification/+merge/244513
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-12
<slangasek> bdmurray: merged
<slangasek> (whee, wind)
<rbasak> ^^ can someone reject please? It was meant for a PPA :-/
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> rbasak: done ^
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> slangasek: please could you take a look at bug 1396210 with your SRU team hat on?
<ubot2> bug 1396210 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "Backporting the mysql_no_login plugin to 5.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396210
<bdmurray> slangasek: can you address till's comment in bug 1386241 regarding removing a package from -proposed?
<ubot2> bug 1386241 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Add the full IPP Everywhere support from Utopic to Trusty" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386241
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-13
<slangasek> bdmurray: done
<slangasek> infinity, bdmurray: so rbasak asked for input on bug #1396210; I'm on the fence about it and looking for second opinions
<ubot2> bug 1396210 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "Backporting the mysql_no_login plugin to 5.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396210
<slangasek> the change itself seems reasonably low
<slangasek> -risk
<slangasek> and mysql has an MRE already, so in theory as long as it's tested it shouldn't really cause problems with our existing SRU policy
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> slangasek: I'm +1 for backporting, building, and packaging.  As noted, it still needs to be explicitly enabled and leveraged by the DBA.
<slangasek> infinity: ok.  Can you put a comment to that effect on the bug?
<infinity> slangasek: And if RH is cool with it too, we're not on the hook as the only distro supporting it.
 * infinity does some copy/waste.
<bdmurray> slangasek: thanks
<infinity> slangasek: Honestly, I'm just so happy with the good faith effort here on upstream's part when it comes to sticking to their policy and asking the distros before breaking it, that I'm willing to give them some leeway on backporting a useful but inert-by-default feature.
#ubuntu-release 2014-12-14
<xnox> i am such a muppet, i'm so sorry.
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-07
<xnox> Pici, can acpid please be waived through autopkgtest, or rather nvidia-graphics-drivers-340[-updates] to be marked as bad on armhf. I'm not quite sure why armhf tests are failing for nvidia-graphics-drivers.
<xnox> Pici, unping.
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#acpid
<apw> there is a qemu sitting in xenial-propsoed which is blocked by bugblock because it was not meant to go to there in the first place, is this something we can repair, or are we stuck with it
<apw> oh ignore me, it may well have been, just b
<apw> the block isn't version specific, grr
<xnox> apw, anyone can remove the "block-proposed" tag from the bug... but e.g. talk to hallyn
<apw> xnox, yeah, we're on that now, i thought the errant version was still there, but doh of course the block is wild
<Mirv> could qt3d-opensource-src demoted to universe, please?
<Mirv> I realised it has a new build dependency libassimp-dev which is in universe. qt3d used to be required for building qtlocation but no more.
<Mirv> and also for qtwebkit, but that is also no longer true (additionally, qtwebkit-opensource-src should be demoted before 16.04 LTS if possible)
<cjwatson> Mirv: the whole source isn't being listed for demotion in component-mismatches{,-proposed}, so something must still need it
<cjwatson> Mirv: checkbox apparently
<Mirv> cjwatson: hmm, that looks like copy-pasted debian/control instead of a real dependency
<Mirv> but needs an upload at least. thanks.
<Mirv> ...but it ftbfs:s on xenial :(
<xnox> Mirv, checkbox?
<xnox> i can apply appropriate hammer.
<Mirv> xnox: yes, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-032/+sourcepub/5755583/+listing-archive-extra
 * Mirv -> driving
<sil2100> Hello guys! I'm disabling the system-image importer for a while
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-08
<chrisccoulson> could someone please approve those ^^
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, would you be able to approve Flash? (see my earlier comment ^^). Not sure if you'll have time
<chrisccoulson> infinity ^^ (would you be able to approve the Flash uploads for me please?) :)
<infinity> chrisccoulson: Maybe.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<infinity> chrisccoulson: P/T/V/W?
<chrisccoulson> infinity, yeah
<infinity> chrisccoulson: +1 for fixing the versioning.
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson, infinity: fyi I did the copy from -proposed to release for partner for adobe-flashplugin just now
<jdstrand> infinity: thanks for the acceptance
<chrisccoulson> infinity, jdstrand - thanks!
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Would you be able to update ubuntu-mate-meta please?
<Mirv> re-asking qt3d-opensource-src demoting to universe now that checkbox dropped build depedency on it
<slangasek> Mirv: done
<Mirv> thanks steve!
<xnox> autopkgtest is on fire Undefined subroutine &Debian::Debhelper::Buildsystem::kf5::dpkg_architecture_value called at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/kf5.pm line 47.
<xnox> not sure what's that about
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-09
<cyphermox> infinity: xnox: btw, looks like d-i FTBFS now due to findutils in -proposed
<xnox> cyphermox, fun.
<cyphermox> yeah.
<cyphermox> so, just a fyi, I'll look into it now
<infinity> Ugh, why do we have the experimental findutils in xenial at all?
<xnox> infinity, someone thought it's a good idea to follow fedora & suse =)
<xnox> but if d-i can be fixed for that and otherwise, it would be nice.
<infinity> Well, findutils itself needs fixing first.
<cyphermox> d-i does need to be fixed
<cyphermox> -perm +$something was already a deprecated way of looking for permissions
<cyphermox> looks like it just needs to be / instead of +
<infinity> Not implying it doesn't need fixing, but I'm not keen on us leading the way on fixing everything else that might blow up too.
<infinity> Plus, findutils' testsuite fails on ppc64el.
<infinity> So, whee.
<cyphermox> infinity: of course
<cyphermox> wasn't findutils brought up in our last team meeting anyway though?
<cyphermox> chiluk: ^
<xnox> please bump https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-core-meta/0.6.11/+build/8415572
<xnox> it's behind all the silos, which will not migrate until we migrate qt+apt which needs above
<infinity> cyphermox: Well, I've deleted it for now.  Feel free to fix d-i anyway to remove the deprecated usage, but it should be unnecessary today.
<cyphermox> infinity: yeah, I'll push the change in a bit. It looks like it's already fixed in Debian too
<infinity> xnox: Scored up a bit.
<xnox> infinity, tah.
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/apt.html sigh.
<flocculant> balloons: so looking at this task - https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5278083867213824/
<flocculant> balloons: please make sure you check it for 'flocculant knows in his head what's required so might miss what someone else needs'  missing information :D
<balloons> :-) I'm sure it will happen, but I will check
<flocculant> :p
<flocculant> I did wonder if it was too much for one task tbh
<balloons> flocculant, the actions? 1 to add the bug to Critical bugs in the add a test result section and 1 to add the bug to Bugs. That's confusing and maybe too much? The bugs are sorted automatically now
<flocculant> flocculant: omw - sorry -release :( wrong channel ...
<sil2100> Hello! I need to disable the system-image importer again for a while, should be back soon
<sil2100> Latest EOD today
 * xnox ponders to introduce haskell-libqtapt just for giggles
<xnox> libreoffice-kde/s390x unsatisfiable Depends: kde-runtime
<infinity> xnox: Would be because kde-runtime is dep-wat...
<xnox> snap
<infinity> Which goes back to libqapt, and it's impressive list of dep-waits.
<infinity> s/it's/its/
<xnox> which goes to qtdeclarative which is done in my ppa.
<xnox> Laney, i think i need the rest of qt on s390x, because we have so much built in release pocket already.
<xnox> Mirv, ^
<xnox> i'm uploading qtdeclarative, and then getting the rest of things built.
<xnox> ok, be back in two hours.
 * xnox ponders when will qt+apt+popler migrate
<xnox> infinity, is it me, or is archive publisher slow. sometimes taking more than 30minutes to publish s390x builds. or is there some networking across a pond involved there?
<infinity> xnox: It can be slow when it's publishing the release pocket too, though it could also just be that you're impatient.
<xnox> infinity, i expect every 5 minutes -proposed publishing =) and instant autopkgtest triggers
<infinity> xnox: You're not going to get that.
<xnox> infinity, i shall take long coffee breaks then =)
 * xnox off to tesocs
 * xnox off to tesco's
<doko> are debian imports currently delayed or off?
<stgraber> ^ should be a straighforward package rename + transitional binary package (and yes, I realize the name is absolutely ridiculous)
<cjwatson> doko: They're not intentionally switched off, and the fact that (at least) openssh just got auto-synced indicates that they're not in general broken either.
<doko> cjwatson, ahh, ok. that must have changed within the last hour
<cjwatson> doko: Not as far as I know.
<cjwatson> doko: Maybe you could give an example of the problem you were seeing?
<doko> cjwatson, I wasn't able to syncpackage polymake and python2.7, but both were synced automatically 19min ago
<doko> I'm asking because I was able to get these packages in unstable about 15h ago
<cjwatson> doko: It arrived in the mirror sync we performed at about 16:05 UTC.  However, at that point there was a Launchpad database schema upgrade in progress, so the usual database import step didn't happen then, and only happened at its next cronned time six hours later.
<cjwatson> doko: (that's polymake, I didn't bother to investigate python2.7 as well since it'll be the same basic sequence of events)
<doko> cjwatson, ta, all fine now. packages are building
<cjwatson> doko: But nothing specific to Debian imports; all cron jobs that go anywhere near the DB are disabled during schema upgrades.
<doko> must have missed any notive about the upgrade
<cjwatson> doko: They're routine and not typically announced widely, since actual downtime (in the sense of the webapp being out of action) is measured in seconds.  It was mentioned on #is-outage though.
<doko> ok, I'll join that channel ...
<cjwatson> doko: (Although I requested it, even I didn't know it was happening until it was done :-) )
<cjwatson> But that's fine, I didn't need to know.
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-10
<xnox> infinity, could we pretend libreoffice on s390x never happend on s390x, by deleting s390x binaries from xenial-release? there is new libreoffice built in s390x but need more deps build before it can migrate.
<xnox> infinity, cause otherwise i'll need to binNMU a bunch of kde* stuff, which i'd rather just naturally build in release pocket.
<xnox> infinity, as in, would it be terrible if libreoffice/s390x binaries would be deleted from xenial-release?
<xnox> infinity, or like just drop libreoffice-kde from s390x on xenial-release =)
<infinity> xnox: What problem are you trying to solve?
<xnox> infinity, trying to migrate qt+apt+poppler
<infinity> xnox: Which also involves migrating libreoffice?
<infinity> xnox: If so, deleting it from release solves nothing.
<xnox> yes. which is migratable on all but arches, apart from s390x.
<xnox> cause libreoffice built in -release thanks to bootstrap archive skew =)
<xnox> oh, is libreoffice at all installable in s390x release i wonder.
<infinity> xnox: It's uninstallable in both, I'm sure, but deleting it from release doesn't fix the one in proposed.
<infinity> xnox: britney's complaining about the one in proposed.
<xnox> sigh.
<xnox> and it will not migrate an uninstallable package because... ?!
<xnox> it's not a regression.
<infinity> Because that's the whole point of proposed-migration.
<infinity> Literally.
<xnox> and we didn't mark s390x as a f##ked arch
<infinity> And we won't.
<infinity> Because then you need to go clean up the substantial mess after.
<infinity> Which is worse than just fixing things.
<infinity> It's not world-ending to take a couple of days to sort it all out.
<xnox> infinity, imho undoing things in -release would be easier, cause the whole lot is in dep-wait in release on s390x at the moment. and now i'm rebuilding on all arches, rather than just s390x.
<xnox> infinity, thus maybe libreoffice/s390x should be removed on both -proposed and -release pockets.
<xnox> however s390x is pretty crap at the moment
<xnox> I: [Thu Dec 10 01:21:30 2015] - > Found 781 non-installable packages
<xnox> which is a lot, compared with ~22-38 on all other arches
<xnox> Laney, looks like we need all of kde built on s390x...
<infinity> xnox: Hrm?  What needs rebuilding and why?
<xnox> infinity, all of k* packages, cause they only have a dep-wait build records in xenial-release on s390x, rather than -proposed.
<xnox> (those that generate libkf5*-dev packages more or less)
<infinity> xnox: We can work around that with the bootstrap archive.
<xnox> infinity, can you copy existing qt* packages from s390x into bootstrap archive from xenial-release please?
<xnox> infinity, can you copy existing qt* packages from s390x into bootstrap archive from xenial-proposed please?
<xnox> and then re-trigger builds of all failed & dep-wait packages on s390x
 * xnox ponders why release pocket shouldn't have been building with -proposed enabled on s390x, whilst we had bootstrap archive on as well.
<infinity> xnox: I might need a better description than "qt*"
<xnox> infinity, qt*-opensource-src
<infinity> xnox: That didn't help. :P
<xnox> infinity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13877682/
<xnox> infinity, that's list of source package, one needs to map that to binaries and take the lot for s390x.
<xnox> into bootstrap, and mass-rebuild.
<infinity> There are no qt3d binaries.
<infinity> And that source is also royally messed up in LP.  Fun.
<infinity> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt3d-opensource-src/5.5.1-4ubuntu2 <-- lolwut.
<xnox> yeah, cause it waits on a dep-wait package, which waits on qtbase-dev in release...
<xnox> qt3d is leaf, so skip that one.
<xnox> some of them are arch all anyway.
<xnox> infinity, yeah, i was not sure what was going on with the builds listings for it....
<xnox> infinity, there are a couple arch:all only packages, so take them too.
<xnox> does that at all sound like a reasonablish thing to do? cause then by magic binaries in -release will start to appear with the right & installable deps, and then libreoffice will migrate eventually.
<infinity> It'll vaguely work.
<infinity> Though, going back and getting all the arch:all packages will be annoying. :P
<xnox> at least we will avoid rebuilding the qt/kf5* on arm64 & armhf, and running autopackage tests for all qt/kf5* on those platforms which takes eternity, compared with s390x build speed.
<wgrant> infinity: Probably a double-accept.
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/682692 ish
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 682692 in Launchpad itself "Some PPAs have duplicated builds" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> infinity, xnox: Are those duplicated builds actually causing any problems? The successful ones look fine to me.
<infinity> wgrant: No, probably not.
<infinity> wgrant: Though, I'm curious what'll happen if/when those dep-waits clear.
<wgrant> infinity: They'll fail to upload.
<wgrant> Duplicated binaries and such
<wgrant> xnox: Is the qt stack unlikely to migrate to release soon?
<Mirv> xnox: ok
<Mirv> infinity: xnox: the qt3d was first uploaded and then binaries copied from a PPA. it was a main package that had a new universe dependency, but now qt3d should be demoted to universe.
<Mirv> wgrant: my thinking was that Qt should be migrating soon, but now I'm unsure what would be needed next
<Mirv> infinity: xnox: hmm, actually, rmadison would tell me it was demoted in xenial but not in xenial-proposed
<didrocks> Mirv: what's the binary/source package name exactly? I can give a hand
<Mirv> didrocks: qt3d-opensource-src
<Mirv> (source)
<didrocks> Mirv: done in xenial-proposed
<didrocks> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13885360/ for ref
<Mirv> didrocks: thank you!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<xnox> wgrant, depends if infinity copied qt 5.5 into bootstrap, and whether that helped at all or not.
<xnox> doesn't look like the case.
 * xnox goes to the office to meet up with Laney
<sil2100> Hello! o/ I'm disabling the system-image importer again for a while
 * Ukikie checked to make sure he wasn't in scrollback.
<xnox_> cjwatson: last night, infinity and I had an interesting idea.
<xnox_> there are a lot of things dep-waiting on qt on s390x in xenial-release, which are incidentally needed to migrate a whole bunch of things from -proposed.
<xnox_> instead of rebuilding libkf5*-dev on all arches in -proposed, we thought that taking qt5.5/s390x from proposed and dropping it into bootstrap archive should work
<xnox_> and then retrigger builds of everything that dep-waits on qt in xenial-release/s390x.
<xnox_> trying things this morning it seems like stuff hasn't been copied into bootstrap archive. Could I get a dump of everything what's in the bootstrap archive and get a few things copied from -proposed.
<xnox_> otherwise i'll be binNMUing libkf5*-dev in -proposed, and Mirv will be sad.
<Mirv> s/Mirv/phone landers/
<Mirv> I was still thinking that if other blockers are resolved (currently checking aptdaemon issues with apt 1.1 AFAIK), s390x being a migration blocker could be postponed. but you know better
<xnox_> infinity: oh i see things are in place.
<xnox_> cjwatson: never mind.
<xnox_> ooh shiny ubuntu-build
<xnox_> infinity: thank you a lot!
<xnox_> Mirv: i'm not touching xenial-release, and retrying builds on s390x
<xnox_> not touching -proposed that is.
<xnox_> hopefully s390x builds things really fast.
<Mirv> fastness of s390x is a nice thing :) about identical to ppc64el.
<xnox_> Mirv: checkout https://launchpad.net/builders =)
<xnox_> Mirv: so, hopefully i can build enough of libkf* in release without uploading anything new, thanks for bootstrap archive ;-)
<Mirv> xnox_: nice amount of builders too. arm64 could use more.
<Odd_Bloke> Mirv: I believe that the Launchpad team are working on ironing out the last problems with arm64 virtualised builders, after which point there should be plenty more. :)
<Mirv> Odd_Bloke: that'll be nice
<xnox_> trying to fix sonet
<xnox_> *sonnet
<xnox_> uploaded sonnet, will need it in the bootstrap archive
<xnox_> seb128: i want all s390x debs from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sonnet/5.15.0-0ubuntu3/+build/8419927
<xnox_> plus _all.deb from the amd64 build
<xnox_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sonnet/5.15.0-0ubuntu3/+build/8419921
<xnox_> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13891454/
<cjwatson> xnox_: I'll sort that out for you.
<cjwatson> seb128: ^-
<cjwatson> Oh, somebody already has I think?
<seb128> cjwatson, yes, I did, sorry
<seb128> should have updated the channel
<seb128> (we are sitting at the same table so bypassed IRC)
<apw> it is probabally best to leave the kernel bits in new as we have a (possibly compiler related) issue with arm64
<xnox_> cjwatson: infinity: Laney: i have no idea what happened, but britney says newly uninstallable packages in release: ubuntu-touch
<xnox_> xenial-release is so uninstallable on s390x, that migrating broken things brought the total number of uninstallable things down, leading to this:
<xnox_> start: 1277+0: a-38:a-22:a-21:i-22:p-24:p-22:s-1128
<xnox_> orig: 1277+0: a-38:a-22:a-21:i-22:p-24:p-22:s-1128
<xnox_> easy: 1161+0: a-105:a-83:a-145:i-68:p-88:p-82:s-590
<cjwatson> Yeah, britney will trade off between arches, unfortunately
<cjwatson> Fix it soon :)
<xnox_> cjwatson: yes, Laney and I are prioritising to unbreak ubuntu-touch
<xnox_> Mirv: so everything migrated, and ubuntu-touch is uninstallable.
<Laney> fsvo everything
<Mirv> xnox_: weird that it did that trading, but yes let's continue fixing
<xnox_> so it's been an hour... lp is still publishing stuff
<cjwatson> xnox_: finished a couple of minutes before you said that, actually
<xnox_> cjwatson: rmadison for tulip is still at 4.7 on amd64
<xnox_> that's the last package to copy.
 * xnox_ can check ftpmaster.internal i guess.
<cjwatson> xnox_: rmadison lags a little
<cjwatson> only updates once snakefruit has got round to an archive-reports run
<cjwatson> lag will depend on whether there's something like a very slow proposed-migration run hung off that
<xnox_> Mirv: sil2100: ubuntu-touch depends on libqt53d5-gles, should it be renamed to the new package - the renderer thing?
<xnox_> ..
<infinity> ubuntu-touch is irksome that way, since it has hard deps on libraries and needs to track SONAME and other transitions. :/
<xnox_> ditto that I did to ubuntu-core-meta yesterday for apt rename.
<infinity> Might be nice if someone wrote an intelligend update script for it so that the preprocessed deps are dev packages, and it can regenrate the library deps without a human hunting them down.
<xnox_> ok we are pushing it.
<infinity> intellgent, even.
<infinity> Argh.
<infinity> Irony++
<infinity> INTELLIGENT.
<infinity> xnox_: subversion merge (which will unstick git) is incoming.  Just test-building locally to make sure it's not crap.
<xnox_> good.
<xnox_> and i have to do mono still...
<infinity> xnox_: Bringing us up to 4.2?
<infinity> Which just hit unstable today...
<infinity> xnox_: Mono doesn't need a merge, FWIW, all the Ubuntu patches should be in 4.2
<infinity> xnox_: Can just force sync and pray.
 * infinity might do that now.
<infinity> Oh.  But it's arch-restricted in Debian to not build on powerpc.  Irksome.
<infinity> I guess I do need to fix that at least.
 * infinity will look later.
<cjwatson> infinity: directhex deliberately dropped support for powerpc recently on the grounds that he stopped being able to get it to work
<cjwatson> infinity: there's a bunch on debian-powerpc@ about it
<infinity> Well, I might give it a quick once-over, but if it's not obviously fixable, we can do some cleanup, I guess.
<infinity> arm64 is in a similar boat.
<infinity> So, clearly we don't need mono to get by.
<Mirv> xnox_: sil2100: please remove it altogether, ubuntu-touch does not use Qt3D at all
<Laney> oh well, next time :)
<Laney> ...which is now
<Laney> because I messed up...
<cjwatson> infinity: https://gist.github.com/directhex/2b5def025fda42cc334b I believe
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah, found the thread and started reading.
<infinity> cjwatson: I think it'll be saner to do an rdep cull for now and make this a side project for if/when I have free time.
<infinity> cjwatson: Like I said, the fact that arm64 isn't entirely busted without mono seems to prove we don't "need" it, it's just nice to have.
<cjwatson> Probably, yeah
<stgraber> hmm, how did that qt mess get to the release pocket? a dist-upgrade on my laptop is trying to upgrade a ton of qt stuff and resolves it by removing chunks of unity, that doesn't seem quite right :)
<stgraber> hmm, interesting, looks like installing liboxideqt-qmlplugin solves a lot of problems, it removes two packages from my system (oxideqt-codecs-extra and qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin) and makes the upgrade look sane then
<stgraber> seems like qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin still needs some love so the ubuntu-desktop task is actually installable
<xnox> stgraber, yes. britney traded -500 of uninstallable packages for +60 packages on all other arches, sans a dozen resolved things across all architectures.
<xnox> stgraber, we are fixing ui-toolkit yes.
<xnox> (-500 on s390x that is, so I am very happy about that =) )
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-11
 * xnox ponders if fsharp is what i think it is
<Mirv> ok click is published to xenial which should make ubuntu-app-launch installable on s390x which should fix xenial finally for good
<Mirv> xnox: ^
<slangasek> cjwatson, infinity: what am I missing that pushing to lp:~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu fails for me with a 'readonly transport' error?
<ogra_> slangasek, did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/CDImageSetup ?
<slangasek> ogra_: ...no, why would I push to nusakan before pushing to LP and why would anything described there prevent me from pushing to LP?
<ogra_> well, thats a cjwatson question then :)
<ogra_> there is some binding magic going on
<xnox> slangasek, lp is a mirror from people.canonical.com =)
<xnox> This branch is an import of the Bazaar branch at http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/bzr/debian-cd/ubuntu.
<slangasek> xnox: hmm ok
<slangasek> in that case it sounds like I do need to push straight to nusakan
<xnox> please remove mono/powerpc binaries from xenial-release
<xnox> slangasek, ^
<doko> xnox, doesn't it build anymore?
<xnox> doko, debian maintainer remove powerpc architecture...
<doko> xnox, debian *never* had powerpc binaries
<xnox> also, please build 4.2.1.102+dfsg2-4ubuntu1 on z13-008 builder with a fixed kernel.
<xnox> doko, i believe it was enabled in experimental for a while for 4.x series
<xnox> slangasek, wgrant, cjwatson - mono 4.2.1.102+dfsg2-4ubuntu1 did build correctly on a "good" kernel, could you please retry it on z13-008?
 * xnox ponders if -no-pie is not needed at all, just a fixed kernel needed.
 * xnox rebuilds
<slangasek> xnox: surely all of the lp builders have "good" kernels at this point, don't they?
<xnox> slangasek, nope.
<slangasek> what's the difference between them?
<xnox> Kernel version: Linux z13-009 4.3.0-0-generic #9 SMP Tue Dec 1 18:12:15 CET 2015 s390x
<xnox> bad
<slangasek> they must all have the basic PIE fixes
<xnox> Kernel version: Linux z13-008 4.3.0-1-generic #10+wgrant+s390x.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 3 23:39:27 UTC 2015 s390x
<xnox> good
<xnox> slangasek, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.3.0-2.11 is the first good one or better. wgrant prebuilt the cherrypick and deployed it to z13-008.
<slangasek> xnox: non-trivial arch-dep reverse-dependencies of mono on powerpc; please iterate through these for a clean removal before we drop mono itself:
<slangasek> $ reverse-depends -a powerpc src:mono | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -u | xargs apt-cache show | grep-dctrl -FArchitecture amd64 -sPackage | wc -l
<slangasek> 44
 * xnox hands over `--list' to slangasek, and takes away | awk '{ print $2 }'
<slangasek> useful, thanks ;)
<slangasek> (also makes the sort -u go away)
<xnox> right so -fno-pie upload is not needed at all. as building on a good kernel is sufficient.
<xnox> oh
<xnox> my build on ibm vpn was done noopt, rather than just on a fixed kernel.
<xnox> sigh.
<xnox> mono is crazy and kernel has nothing to do with it.
<infinity> doko: Eh?  Debian definitely used to have powerpc mono with 3.x, it was dropped with 4.x
<doko> infinity, hmm, I thought we were patching that ...
<infinity> doko: No, we patched for ppc64el.
<doko> right, I remember, the suse patches ...
<infinity> doko: Speaking of compilers, have you managed to hunt down why arm64 suddenly hates the kernel source?
<doko> infinity, yes it succeeds with an assembler test testing ARMv8.1 instructions and succeeds, while the compiler doesn't yet support them
<infinity> Ahh, so it was actually the new binutils that upset it slightly?
<doko> that's what will appear with the Linaro branch in Jan/Feb
<infinity> Okay, we can't wait until January to have a buildable kernel.  So, where do you proposed we fix this for now?
<doko> told apw to disable these checks for now
<infinity> Kay.
<infinity> (Normally wouldn't care, but we still have linux/meta skew issues on s390x until this is all resolved, and we need to have sane s390x kernels for the upcoming milestone)
<doko> and ubuntu-toolchain-r/test now has the first gcc-6 packages ...
<infinity> I saw that, yeah.
<infinity> I assume that's for xenial+1?
<doko> yes, and for test rebuilds over the holidays
<doko> infinity, can you prepare gibc 2.22 for the end of next for the test rebuilds? or is it to busy?
<doko> infinity, how many cpu's have the s390x buildds?
<infinity> doko: It's the top of my list to get done before holidays.  Should be there before the 17th.
<infinity> @z13-001:~$ nproc
<infinity> 4
<infinity> doko: 4 cores, 8G, 2G/core.
<doko> 1h 10 is not bad for the gcc-6 build on s390x
<doko> (with tests)
<doko> out
<infinity> s390x is pretty speedy.
<infinity> It better be for the price. :P
<infinity> And it screams at pure integer stuff, since the clock speeds are insanely high.
<doko> I thought it would scream at decimal stuff ...
<infinity> Float performance is good too, don't get me wrong, but float insns imply pipe bubbles, generally, so you don't see the same pure linear increase from clock speeds going up.
<infinity> Pure integer == full pipes == "whoah, dude".
<slangasek> xnox: s390x debian-cd branch merged and deployed on nusakan
<slangasek> kicking off an extra ubuntu-server daily build to see what explodes
<infinity> It'll be less than ideal while the kernel/meta situation is still borked.
<infinity> But it still might build, just won't install.
<slangasek> last time it failed at "can I make it bootable"
<slangasek> let's see if we cleanly get past that now
<slangasek> if we do, we can always kick off an s390x-only build with -proposed enabled
<infinity> We can, yeah.  But I intend to get with the kernel team to sort the kernels ASAP.
<slangasek> genisoimage: No such file or directory. cannot read from MD5 list file '/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-server/xenial/daily/tmp/xenial-s390x/md5-check'
<slangasek> also, /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/debian-cd/tools/boot/xenial/common.sh: line 88: MANIFEST.udebs: No such file or directory
<slangasek> infinity: any idea about bug #1525393? xnox was mentioning a similar thing this morning
<ubot5> bug 1525393 in Ubuntu CD Images "xenial secureboot images not signed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525393
<slangasek> not sure at what point this may have regressed
<infinity> slangasek: No idea.  I guess we'd need to trace where that comes from.
 * infinity hunts a bit.
<slangasek> I would have assumed debian-cd was to blame, but no recent changes there
<slangasek> ah... one thing that changed was that cjwatson un-stuck the ftp mirror, I wonder if that would be related
<slangasek> 20151209 image was grub +2.02~beta2-31, which dated from 19Nov.  20151210 image is grub +2.02~beta2-32ubuntu1
<infinity> I'm not entirely convinced I understand where efi.img comes from in the first place...
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> also, old logs: touch /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/xenial/daily-live/tmp/xenial-amd64/CD1/.disk/base_installable
<slangasek> new logs: Linking /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/xenial/daily-live/tmp/xenial-amd64/CD1/./.disk/base_installable to /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/xenial/daily-live/tmp/xenial-amd64/CD1/./EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi
<infinity> Yeah, grubx64.efi being 0 length doesn't inspire confidence.
<infinity> I suspect this is one of those things Colin would give us on answer on in 2 minutes. :P
<slangasek> right the 'Linking' is because they're both empty files and so their md5sums match; not the root cause
<infinity> *nod*
<slangasek> efi.img isn't the issue, either; it's wherever it's getting bootx64.efi and grubx64.efi
<infinity> So, bootx64.efi comes from d-i.
<slangasek> ah. who broke d-i?
<infinity> Nobody...
<slangasek> infinity: ok.  where does it copy it out of d-i?
<infinity> Trying to figure that out.
<slangasek> (and how do you know it's from d-i? I don't see this in the build log)
<infinity> Oh.  Maybe it doesn't come from d-i.  That might just be for mini.iso
<slangasek> right, the bootx64.efi file is supposed to be a copy of what's in the shim-signed package
<slangasek> and grubx64.efi from grub-efi-amd64-signed
<slangasek> it's the how-they-get-there that's opaque
<slangasek> what happens if we nuke scratch/ubuntu/xenial/daily-live/tmp/xenial-amd64 and rebuild...
<infinity> Nuking it should happen before every build anyway.
<xnox> slangasek, i suspect that i didn't git something right. MANIFEST.udebs should have been retrievied among the d-i kernel/initramfs/paramfile not sure what md5-check is. Thanks for this, will toy with it. I wonder if I can run debian-cd stage locally myself...
<slangasek> tools/boot/xenial/boot-amd64:
<slangasek> mcopy -i boot$N/isolinux/grub/efi.img ::EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI $CDDIR/EFI/BOOT/BOOTx64.EFI
<slangasek> mcopy -i boot$N/isolinux/grub/efi.img ::EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi $CDDIR/EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi
<slangasek> so that is actually coming from grub/efi.img
<xnox> boot-* scripts usually do the "find latest d-i and download/copy things from it"
<slangasek> infinity: so that file is scratch/ubuntu/xenial/daily-live/tmp/xenial-amd64/CD1/boot/grub/efi.img, which is extracted from scratch/ubuntu/xenial/daily-live/tmp/xenial-amd64/cdrom/debian-cd_info.tar.gz
<infinity> Yeahp, found it.
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13944778/
<infinity> Certainly seems a bit suspect. :P
<slangasek> what are "new" and "old" here?
<infinity> 404 and 402
<infinity> new/grub/mount/efi/boot:
<infinity> total 384
<infinity> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 391680 Dec  5 00:51 bootx64.efi
<infinity> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Dec  5 00:51 grubx64.efi
<infinity> old/grub/mount/efi/boot:
<infinity> total 2230
<infinity> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1289424 Nov 24 07:00 bootx64.efi
<infinity> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  991608 Nov 24 07:00 grubx64.efi
<xnox> make[1]: Leaving directory `/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/debian-cd'
<xnox>  ... checking your mirror
<xnox> rm -f /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu-server/xenial/daily/tmp/xenial-s390x/md5-check
<xnox> Unknown arch/source s390x!
<xnox> make: *** [mirrorcheck-binary] Error 1
<xnox> hm.
<infinity> slangasek: It's possible a rebuild of d-i would "fix" it, but I'd kinda like to know why it exploded...
<slangasek> yep
<xnox> slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/debian-cd/s390x/+merge/280369
<slangasek> xnox: looking.  btw, did you catch the fix-up commits I did to make bzr-builddeb plugin not fall over on dpkg-parsechangelog?
<infinity> Oh, bah.
<xnox> slangasek, hm?
<slangasek> xnox: looks like the answer to this is 'no' ;) please merge from trunk
<slangasek> xnox: the branch has debian packaging in it, the debian/changelog has garbage at the top that makes it unparseable; if bzr-builddeb is installed you can't merge
<slangasek> infinity: ?
<xnox> slangasek, done.
 * xnox goes back to adult size LEGO, IKEA series...
<infinity> slangasek: The code in d-i kinda relies on wget actually working.  A network blip would have caused this mess.
<infinity> slangasek: So, yeah, a rebuild will fix it.
<slangasek> sigh
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> I'll just release cyphermox's findutils fix for now, and build against the old kernel ABI so it doesn't get stuck.
<slangasek> xnox: merged, pushed, retrying build
<infinity> slangasek: Hah, you added that d-i task half a second before I tried. :P
<slangasek> :-)
<infinity> slangasek: Alright, tiny brain dump done in the bug.
<slangasek> excellent, thanks
<infinity> FFS.
<infinity> That build also broke.
 * infinity investigates harder.
<infinity> And, of course, it works from home.  Grr.
<infinity> slangasek: Okay, no, there's a real bug here.  Sorting it out now.
<xnox> oh.
<xnox> stgraber, we need Ubuntu Server s390x product in the iso tracker?
<stgraber> probably
<xnox> stgraber, can you create s390x server image there and mark me as the "manager for it" i guess i will be doing qa for it, at least for the initial few milestones
<xnox>     raise KeyError("Product '%s' not found" % product)
<xnox> KeyError: "Product 'Ubuntu Server s390x' not found"
<xnox> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-server/xenial/daily-20151211.2.log
<stgraber> xnox: done
<xnox> stgraber, merci beaucoup
<xnox> later we will add testcase specific to that image, but the defaults look good for now.
<cyphermox> how do the sections work in our archive? would it be very complicated to add a Section: tasks ?
<infinity> cyphermox: Err, why?
<cyphermox> looking at tasksel merge, seems like the source in there in Debian
<infinity> cyphermox: We don't do tasks as metapackages.
<cyphermox> so you think I should just revert that section change for us?
<infinity> I think there's probably more to it than that.
<infinity> And it's entirely possible we don't want to merge at all.
<infinity> tasksel 3.00 is when metapackage tasks happened, which is why we're forked from 2.88
<cyphermox> I'd be tempted to think it just happens that the timing fits, other things haven't been merged in a while.
<infinity> That one's quite deliberate.
<infinity> Tasks in Ubuntu come from the Task: header in Packages, which comes from seeds.
<cyphermox> oh, I know
<infinity> Which is entirely different from what tasksel >= 3.0 expects.
<cyphermox> we have delta to handle this
<cyphermox> I'm not saying you're wrong, just trying to get a clear picture of things
<cyphermox> and I feel like it probably wouldn't hurt to merge anyway, provided it's done correctly
<infinity> It's possibly mergable, by dropping all the debian metapackages, keeping our update magic, etc.
<infinity> And yes, keeping our Sections.
<cyphermox> yeah
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-12
<slangasek> robru: looks like it was just the two orphaned binaries in vivid-proposed, the britney output looks sane now
<robru> slangasek: oh good
<robru> Thanks
<robru> slangasek: https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/static/britney/vivid/landing-005/excuses.html ah i think this is what i meant by deps missing from staging overlay
<robru> slangasek: is this a problem that's likely to happen a lot? Might be worth making britney more resilient against dangling binaries
<infinity> robru: The whole point of britney is to make sure deps are satisfiable and packages can be installed...
<infinity> robru: Being "resilient" against that means not running it.
<robru> infinity: I'm referring to an unhandled traceback when packages are indirectly deleted from -proposed
<infinity> Oh.
<infinity> I missed that context.
<infinity> And what do you mean by indirectly deleted?
<robru> infinity: probably britney should report that situation meaningfully
<robru> infinity: we discovered two cases where armf had a binary but no associated source
<infinity> NBS packages, then.
<robru> Oops phone, should have been incorrectly deleted
<infinity> Though, NBS doesn't cause tracebacks in the primary archive.
<infinity> Causes issues, but not tracebacks.
<robru> infinity: the main britney considers proposed as the input, on the train, proposed is the destination, so it's likely handled deferently
<robru> Differently
<slangasek> infinity: these were dangling binary packages in vivid-proposed after the source had been removed (dangling because the package was FTBFS on the arch in question, so the binary version didn't match the source).  Apparently there were a total of two such binary packages in vivid-proposed that date back to before the release
<slangasek> robru: so, deps missing from the staging overlay.  why are you not testing against the real overlay instead?
<slangasek> I don't see any reason to test against a staging overlay that's empty
<slangasek> infinity: and I don't know why they're causing britney tracebacks in the train, but one relevant difference between the archive's p-m and what robru is setting up for silos is that for silos, -proposed is part of testing, not unstable
<robru> slangasek: because the decision of what ppa owner team to use happens once, globally. The overlay PPA uses the configured team rather than hard-coding the blessed overlay. that was so that I could test publications and it'd actually work
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, but we have NBS in the release pocket all the time too, so I dunno.
<slangasek> robru: ok.  given that this is basically a spot test during development, I think it's fine anyway
<robru> slangasek: yeah, we'll find all the issues in the first production iteration since that won't block publications anyway ;-)
<robru> slangasek: so I have the db schema done, all I need to do is poke the link to the excuses page(s) into the ticket, I'm thinking we can go live monday
<robru> which is probably better than a friday rollout anyway
<slangasek> most likely ;)
<robru> slangasek: actually, I just realized that charm changes mean this'll be a bigger rollout than simply pulling trunk into the instance
<robru> slangasek: I should file an RT so we can schedule this with IS
<robru> slangasek: if I give you an RT can you set the priority/deadline?
<robru> slangasek: we need to tear down the unit and redeploy with 50GB root disk just like we did for jenkins
<robru> slangasek: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=87235 please deadline for tuesday EOD
#ubuntu-release 2015-12-13
<darkxst> infinity, can you hint ubuntu-gnome-meta through proposed? I really don't care is s390x is not installable
<ari-tczew> Hi, I would be happy to get it accepted. ^^ Thanks!
<ari-tczew> please delete ubuntu-mate-settings (wily-proposed/universe) [15.10.4 => 16.04.0], it should go to the xenial, I'll reupload correct one.
<xnox> ..
<xnox> please RM plasma4 packages...
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-runcommand/+bug/1525716
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525716 in plasma-widget-yawp (Ubuntu) "RM uninstallable, obsolete plasma4 only widget, not usable in plasma5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> ..
<xnox> gwibber reverse-deps...
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber-service-sohu/+bug/1525718
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1525718 in gwibber-service-sohu (Ubuntu) "RM parent package gwibber (and friends) removed from the archive a long time ago" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xnox> ..
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-12
<jbicha> any archive admin want to look at bug 1649163 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1649163 in ubuntu-mobile-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Please remove ubuntu-mobile-default-settings from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649163
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-json-pure (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: swift-im (zesty-proposed/primary) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-abuse-utils-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.25-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: usb-modeswitch (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.2.5+repack0-1ubuntu1 => 2.2.5+repack0-1ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: srst2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: sga (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.10.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: salmon (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.7.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: gbdfed (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: mapsembler2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libapp-stacktrace-perl (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-trash [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-git20161122.ad29112-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schleuder-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0.1~beta13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.6]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, can anybody please hint plasma-framework/5.26.0-0ubuntu2 on s390x? this will make cmake migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> also, can anybody please look at python3-protobuf in zesty new queue?
<LocutusOfBorg> this will unblock src:caffe
<xnox> flocculant, i know, i am working on it.
<xnox> flocculant, sorry about that!
<ppisati> can anybody look at flash-kernel / linux-firmware-raspi2 / u-boot pkgs in xenial / update_excuses?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-31.33]
<smb> xnox, particularly wondering why those ^ are in "not touching ... due to block request by freeze" and how to get out of there in a sensible manner
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-trash [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-git20161122.ad29112-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schleuder-cli [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1~beta13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-abuse-utils-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.25-1]
<xnox> smb, what in particular are you after? and which releases?
<smb> xnox, more ppisati and xenial
<smb> the three packages he mentioned
<xnox> ppisati, smb: proposed migration is not used to migrate SRUs.
<xnox> ppisati, smb: as per https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html none of those three packages are tested and marked as done, as per comment on each of the bugs those packages are meant to fix.
<smb> xnox, can you translate the first statement for normal mortals
<xnox> please follow the SRU workflow as document via bug comments and described in detail at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=StableReleaseUpdate#Verification
<xnox> smb, i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=show&redirect=StableReleaseUpdate#Verification should go into enough detail. I hope.
<xnox> smb, ppisati: tl;dr => follow the steps of the bug testcase, verify things work - with packages from proposed, for the right release(s), change "verification-needed" to "verification-done" if everything is good.
<xnox> change from "verification-needed" to "verification-failed" if not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-78.86] (core, kernel)
<smb> xnox, I could imagine some of the issues come from the fact that the bug is only a single report covering several packages which need to go out before the kernel package should. So would kind of need sub-verifications
<xnox> smb, comment on the bug for ubuntu-sru team to do the right thing.
<xnox> smb, i hope packages have correct dependencies declared. e.g. other depends on linux (>= fancy-version)
<xnox> smb, also don't use single bug if you want to land packages in stages =)
<xnox> (for the future)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-78.86]
<flocculant> xnox: ack :)
<ppisati> xnox: done
<xnox> ppisati, now you just need to wait for most ubuntu-sru team members to actually make it home and wake up in a jetlagged time zone =)
<ppisati> xnox: awesome!
<xnox> slangasek, infinity: could you please create yakkety-updates milestone for ubuntu/yakkety please?
<sergiusens> slangasek or infinity mind letting snapcraft into xenial-updates and yakkety-proposed ?
<jbicha> could an archive admin look at bug 1649163 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1649163 in ubuntu-mobile-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Please remove ubuntu-mobile-default-settings from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649163
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aff4 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: proguard [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyairspy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyredpitaya [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-daaku-go.zipexe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20150329.0.a5fe243-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~20150903+r2013-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jessevdk-go-flags [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aff4 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-akavel-rsrc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2+git20151103.6.ba14da1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: davmail [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.7.3.2438-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-go-metrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20151117.0.6a9aea3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyredpitaya [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-stock-package-shipping-dpd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-btcsuite-btcd-chaincfg-chainhash [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0+git20161209.0.7a4cc89-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyredpitaya [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-kisom-goutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161101.0.858c9cb-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-stock-package-shipping [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyairspy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aff4 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.8~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyairspy [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyairspy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jmoiron-sqlx [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1+git20160206.61.398dd58-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-authentication-sms [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aff4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-maidroid [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~git20161116.99bf40dc-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyredpitaya [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-stock-package-shipping-ups [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-pretty-hrtime [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: txwinrm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.1.28-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tryton-modules-account-dunning-fee [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iso-flags-svg [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-dns-lite-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~20150903+r2013-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~20150903+r2013-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0~20150903+r2013-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.8~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tycho [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.25.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyairspy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.8~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aff4 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyredpitaya [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyredpitaya [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aff4 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyairspy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyairspy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aff4 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyredpitaya [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 7341 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20150903+r2013-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20150903+r2013-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmer [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20150903+r2013-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta1-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> ddellav: There are multiple aodh uploads in the queue for yakkety, which can I reject? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=
<infinity> bdmurray: If they're all from the same uploader, I assume the most recent is the one they want.
<infinity> (And if that assumption is incorrect, maybe they shouldn't have uploaded 7 times)
<bdmurray> infinity: that sounds like a good assumption
<bdmurray> infinity: Oh, somebody already accepted an aodh into yakkety so I guess they all can be rejected.
 * bdmurray regrets looking up who somebody was
<infinity> Someone accepted one without rejecting the rest?  Naughty.
<bdmurray> I'll slap their wrist.
<infinity> bdmurray: Heh.  Won't have far to go, now that I've looked. :P
<bdmurray> Oh that's queue_state 4 not 1
<infinity> Hahaha.  Were you looking at the rejected queue? :)
<bdmurray> Must be the jet lag.
<infinity> I intend to use that excuse from now until Christmas.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (yakkety-proposed/main) [14.0.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 14.1.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected glib2.0 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.50.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [13.0.0-0ubuntu3.1 => 13.2.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<zul> Can someone reject [ubuntu/xenial-proposed] nova-lxd 13.2.0-0ubuntu1 please?
<bdmurray> infinity: I accepted glib2.0 out of the rejected queue but I'm not seeing on the +source page.
<bdmurray> zul: doing so
<zul> bdmurray: thanks
<infinity> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.50.2-2ubuntu1 <-- That one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova-lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [13.2.0-0ubuntu1]
<infinity> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0 <-- Shown under "latest upload".
<bdmurray> infinity: yeah, cool.
<infinity> (Won't show in yakkety until it's published)
<bdmurray> infinity: got it, thanks.  I was concerned about ubuntu-sru perms and the rejected queue.
<infinity> bdmurray: queue permissions aren't fine-grained, there's just a single toggle for "the queue".  You either have it for a pocket or not.
<infinity> Well, archive/series/pocket combo, to be precise.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [13.0.0-0ubuntu3.1 => 13.2.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<robru> Can somebody grab the britney config from snakefruit and tell me what STATE_DIR is set to?
 * xnox screams Leave BRITNEY alone!!!!!
<xnox> that was such a nice troll video
<cjwatson> robru: /home/ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/code/b2/britney.conf:STATE_DIR          = data/%(SERIES)/state
<pitti> robru: it's the one in git, except for the AMQP password
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<robru> xnox: now that you mention it, I've never seen you and Chris Crocker in the same room at the same time. Can you prove that you're actually different people?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pavucontrol-qt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cjose [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pavucontrol-qt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: uvtool (trusty-proposed/universe) [0~bzr92-0ubuntu1 => 0~bzr92-0ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dijitso [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-roadrunner [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-request-capture-har [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pavucontrol-qt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-emoji [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-object-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cjose [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pavucontrol-qt [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pavucontrol-qt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pavucontrol-qt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pavucontrol-qt [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (trusty-proposed/main) [1:4.0-0ubuntu11.1 => 1:4.0-0ubuntu11.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: os-prober (xenial-proposed/main) [1.70ubuntu3 => 1.70ubuntu3.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aff4 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aff4 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aff4 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aff4 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aff4 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aff4 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aff4 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cjose [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted davmail [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.7.3.2438-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.0+git20161107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cjose [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muparserx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.7+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dijitso [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: extractpdfmark [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-akavel-rsrc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2+git20151103.6.ba14da1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-go-metrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20151117.0.6a9aea3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jessevdk-go-flags [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kisom-goutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161101.0.858c9cb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-daaku-go.zipexe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20150329.0.a5fe243-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iso-flags-svg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-btcsuite-btcd-chaincfg-chainhash [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0+git20161209.0.7a4cc89-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-maidroid [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161116.99bf40dc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jmoiron-sqlx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1+git20160206.61.398dd58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libapp-stacktrace-perl (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-dns-lite-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-emoji [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: gbdfed (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: mapsembler2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-akavel-rsrc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2+git20151103.6.ba14da1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-go-metrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20151117.0.6a9aea3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jessevdk-go-flags [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-kisom-goutils [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161101.0.858c9cb-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-daaku-go.zipexe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20150329.0.a5fe243-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iso-flags-svg [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted extractpdfmark [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-btcsuite-btcd-chaincfg-chainhash [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0+git20161209.0.7a4cc89-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmer [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~20150903+r2013-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-maidroid [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~git20161116.99bf40dc-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-object-path [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-request-capture-har [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pavucontrol-qt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pavucontrol-qt [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jmoiron-sqlx [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1+git20160206.61.398dd58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0+git20161107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-pretty-hrtime [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pavucontrol-qt [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pavucontrol-qt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pavucontrol-qt [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyairspy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyairspy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyairspy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-dns-lite-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-emoji [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pavucontrol-qt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted proguard [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyairspy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyairspy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyredpitaya [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyredpitaya [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyredpitaya [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tryton-modules-account-dunning-fee [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muparserx [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.7+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tryton-modules-authentication-sms [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted txwinrm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: gbdfed (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: mapsembler2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ruby-json-pure (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: sga (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.10.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyairspy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tryton-modules-stock-package-shipping-ups [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: libapp-stacktrace-perl (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: salmon (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.7.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: swift-im (zesty-proposed/primary) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyredpitaya [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: srst2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dascrubber [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: protobuf [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-geoip [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20160613-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0~20161116-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-geoip [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20160613-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcatalyst-view-csv-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfile-dropbox-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-geoip [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.2+git20160613-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted protobuf [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.0-9ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dascrubber [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dascrubber [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dascrubber [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dascrubber [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dascrubber [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dascrubber [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dascrubber [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0~20160601-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0~20161116-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfile-dropbox-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-geoip [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git20160613-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcatalyst-view-csv-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-geoip [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git20160613-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-geoip [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.2+git20160613-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acorn [sync] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libphp-jpgraph [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.2-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsembler2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-json-pure [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sga [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swift-im [sync] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ciphersaber [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.01-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted salmon [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srst2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gbdfed [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapp-stacktrace-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gbdfed [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-json-pure [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.2+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sga [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.10.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: acorn [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [4.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gbdfed [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapp-stacktrace-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gbdfed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: srst2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gbdfed [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapp-stacktrace-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapp-stacktrace-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lnav [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libphp-jpgraph [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.5.2-13] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sga [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.10.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapp-stacktrace-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapsembler2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapp-stacktrace-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapp-stacktrace-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.09-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapsembler2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lnav [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gbdfed [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapsembler2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sga [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.10.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapsembler2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gbdfed [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lnav [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lnav [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lnav [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapsembler2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lnav [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapsembler2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.3+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lnav [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift-im [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift-im [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
<mardy> hi all! I need a hero to remove a couple of packages from xenial-proposed ( https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/1669/status/9928/ )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift-im [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-axolotl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.35-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mapbox-vector-tile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: swift-im [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lnav [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapp-stacktrace-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.09-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gbdfed [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted acorn [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapbox-vector-tile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-json-pure [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.2+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted srst2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libphp-jpgraph [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.2-13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sga [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-axolotl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.35-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: salmon [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.2+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsembler2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsembler2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsembler2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsembler2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsembler2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mapsembler2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.3+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sga [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sga [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.10.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe-contrib [amd64] (zesty-proposed/multiverse) [1.0.0~rc3+20161127-g24d2f67-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe-contrib [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc3+20161127-g24d2f67-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swift-im [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swift-im [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted salmon [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swift-im [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted swift-im [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.0.4-1]
<sil2100> Hello release team! Would someone be so kind to review the dbus SRUs for xenial and yakkety that are in the queue?
<sil2100> There are multiple people poking about that fix (or, let's say, official workaround) as the bug is very user-facing
<Laney> sil2100: looks like the upstream bug is waiting for your feedback on that, FYI
<sil2100> Laney: no no, it's different - it's waiting for feedback on a different approach to the fix
<Laney> Yes
<Laney> But you said a month ago that you would provide feedback
<sil2100> Laney: so both me and upstream agreed on a workaround, but it's just a workaround - I have no feedback on the real fix as people can't find time to test the packages I prepared
<Laney> Looks like Simon's been quite engaged in fixing it properly so it would be good to be nice to him back
<sil2100> I poked around people I know this was reproducible for as well but still no news
<sil2100> As per our downstream bug, I prepared everything for people to test easily and poked mpontillo to try those out
<sil2100> There were some other people volunteering to test it too but with no feedback so far
<sil2100> I'll try to push harder
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> also I uploaded another dbus sru with the same number, need to combine those :|
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<mpontillo> sil2100: sorry for the delayed response; our team was sprinting last week and I didn't get to it. I'm back in the office Wednesday. Meanwhile, the test case in the bug should be easy for someone else to replicate.
<oSoMoN> hi all
<oSoMoN> can you help me understand http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#webbrowser-app ? I’ve tested in a clean zesty chroot (amd64), and webbrowser-app from proposed is installable
<oSoMoN> mmm, why does my chroot think qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 is in universe, if https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager says it’s in main?
<xnox> robru, http://imageslogotv-a.akamaihd.net/uri/mgid:ao:image:logotv.com:214197?quality=0.8&format=jpg&width=980&height=551
<Laney> oSoMoN: the binary is in universe even though the source is in main, you need an archive admin to promote it
<Laney> try rmadison -s zesty -S ubuntu-download-manager
<xnox> yeah, discussed that in #Ubuntu-ci-eng as well.
<xnox> infinity, could you please promoted qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 to main, wanted by webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> Laney, xnox: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbus (xenial-proposed/main) [1.10.6-1ubuntu3.1 => 1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dbus [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dbus [source] (xenial-updates) [1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2]
<Laney> xenial-updates O_O
<mardy> Laney: I need a hero to remove a couple of packages from xenial-proposed ( https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/1669/status/9928/ )
<Laney> Can't do it, sorry
<mardy> Laney: np
<Laney> you need someone in ~ubuntu-archive
 * mardy checks
<Laney> also that link 404s for me ;)
<mardy> Laney: uh, indeed, it should be https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/1669/status/9994/info/
<mardy> infinity: hi! Do you happen to have some time to remove a couple of packages from xenial-proposed? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: freerdp2 (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dpdk (yakkety-proposed/main) [16.07-0ubuntu5 => 16.07.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libchi-memoize-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.incremental [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20161212.0.1172aab-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flufl.testing [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-public [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensips [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-3] (no packageset)
<xnox> seb128, infinity: could you please promoted python3-pyasn1 in trusty to main, if at all possible? (copy to -updates and promote to main there?!)
<xnox> walinuxagent sru is stuck in dep-wait
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/walinuxagent/2.1.5-0ubuntu4~14.04.0/+build/11511513
<robru> xnox: lol
<robru> (re: Chris crocker image)
<xnox> robru, i think it was chris' response to trump saying that it's not fair that media is mocking him, or some such.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flufl.testing [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-cloudflare-redoctober [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161017.0.78e9720-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.incremental [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20161212.0.1172aab-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libchi-memoize-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-public [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensips [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nautilus (xenial-proposed/main) [1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu5 => 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu6] (ubuntu-desktop)
<elopio> bdmurray: yes, I understand. Next time I'll ping on thursday more annoyingly ;)
<elopio> bdmurray: on an unrelated subject, on the testing day on last friday we briefly showed errors.ubuntu.com. Would you like to join us in a future session to explain more about apport and the error tracker?
<oSoMoN> infinity, did you see xnox’s request earlier today to promote qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-download-manager0.1 to main (wanted by webbrowser-app) ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (yakkety-proposed/partner) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (precise-proposed/partner) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 => 1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20161108.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> slangasek, might be able to do that too? see oSoMoN ^ and xnox ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (precise-proposed) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1]
<slangasek> oSoMoN, xnox, infinity: looking
<slangasek> oSoMoN, xnox, infinity: done
<oSoMoN> slangasek, thanks!
<bdmurray> elopio: Yes, I would.
<ginggs> infinity, cjwatson any chance you could look at LP: #1644894 please?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1644894 in uglifyjs (Ubuntu) "node-jison needs bootstrapping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644894
<elopio> bdmurray: great, thanks. I'll ping you in January to set up a date.
<xnox> slangasek, would you like to bootstrap things? =) ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.15 => 1.2.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-luaossl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [20161208-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-temporary [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fest-reflect [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdist-zilla-app-command-authordebs-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-tmpl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0~beta+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-flot-axislabels [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.1+git20141122-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-luaossl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [20161208-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uncommons-watchmaker [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-v8flags [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ztree [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-path-root [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-laguna [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [3.7.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-luaossl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [20161208-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.15ubuntu0.2 => 1.2.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.15ubuntu0.2 => 1.2.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: docker-swarm (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.9.0-11.12] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.0-11.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: docker-swarm (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docker-swarm [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected docker-swarm [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-laguna [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-path-root [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-luaossl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [20161208-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ztree [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-v8flags [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uncommons-watchmaker [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freerdp2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freerdp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:16.04.20]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freerdp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freerdp2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freerdp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freerdp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freerdp2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fest-reflect [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-flot-axislabels [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.1+git20141122-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-luaossl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20161208-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdist-zilla-app-command-authordebs-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-temporary [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-tmpl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~beta+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-luaossl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [20161208-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freerdp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0~git20161130.1.e60d0d5+dfsg1-1~exp1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-31.33~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> infinity: I'm gonna make milestone ubuntu-16.04.1 inactive since that day has passed
<infinity> bdmurray: Works for me.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-31.33~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> cleaning up yakkety milestones too
<bdmurray> infinity: we could use a yakkety-updates milestone
<infinity> bdmurray: I usually create those at release time.
<bdmurray> infinity: Did yakkety not release? ;-)
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh.
<infinity> bdmurray: yakkety. Right. ;)
<infinity> On it. :P
<bdmurray> must be the jet lag!
<infinity> There you go.
<mwhudson> if someone could demote golang-1.6 and golang-1.6-race-detector-runtime to universe in zesty that would be dandy
<xnox> mwhudson,
<xnox> ds)
<xnox> $ reverse-depends -c main -b src:golang-1.6 --list
<xnox> snapd
<xnox> mwhudson, has snapd been fixed already?
<xnox> (reverse-depends uses lagging data)
<mwhudson> xnox: ah, possibly not
<xnox> it matters here, because i assume golang generates Built-Using requirement.
<mwhudson> i bet snapd hard-depends on golang-1.6 for trusty reasons
<xnox> mwhudson, it should do golang (>= 1.6) or some such.
<xnox> or e.g. golang (> 1.6) || golang-1.6
 * xnox looks
<mwhudson> yeah, needs an alternate i think
<mwhudson> and then some smarts to not always set PATH to /usr/lib/go-1.6/bin
<xnox> looks like it does
<xnox> golang-any (>=2:1.6) | golang-1.6
<mwhudson> yeah
<xnox> so indeed it's good to be demoted.
<xnox> mwhudson, have you looked into SRUing python-docker and docker-compose into xenail, as both are broken now in xenial, because there is a much newer docker in -updates now?
<mwhudson> xnox: frank asked me about that, i asked him to test some packages and he never got back to me iirc
<xnox> boo
<xnox> mwhudson, where are the packages? i can test them.
<mwhudson> xnox: zesty, it seems
<xnox> right gotcha.
<mwhudson> anyway i am on leave today so going away again
<xnox> i wonder if we should add adt tests to them in zesty, such that this question would be answered by automation
<mwhudson> yeah definitely
<xnox> mwhudson, oh in that case enjoy your break and fiddle with stuff you want to fiddle =)
<mwhudson> we don't have any ubuntu delta currently
<mwhudson> so fix that in debian pls :)
<mwhudson> yeah good idea
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: icingaweb2 (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1ubuntu1.1 => 2.1.0-1ubuntu1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zend-framework (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.11.11-0ubuntu3 => 1.11.11-0ubuntu3.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zend-framework (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.11.11-0ubuntu3 => 1.11.11-0ubuntu3.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat8 (xenial-proposed/main) [8.0.32-1ubuntu1.2 => 8.0.32-1ubuntu1.3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat8 (yakkety-proposed/main) [8.0.37-1 => 8.0.37-1ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<nacc> slangasek: can you reject those tomcat8 uploads? i am going to try and include an additional bugfix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ebnf-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lex-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-levn [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.0+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-prelude-ls [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.2+dfsg-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-optionator [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.2+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-type-check [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-livescript [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jison [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.17+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> nacc: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected tomcat8 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.32-1ubuntu1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected tomcat8 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [8.0.37-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-jstree [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-googleapis-proto-client-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160726.0.e5790fe-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-data-server (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.22.1-0ubuntu2 => 3.22.3-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.22.1-0ubuntu2 => 3.22.3-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
<tjaalton> could someone let mesa finally migrate to zesty main, it's still stuck in proposed because plasma-framework tests on s390x are failing
<tjaalton> now that all the other tests are fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.22.1-0ubuntu2 => 3.22.3-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-57.78] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-57.78~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kdesvn (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zconfig [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (zope)
<rbasak> apw, bdmurray: there's no SRU information in bug 1625072. I'm not sure what to check has been tested before releasing, since there's no test plan, and I don't know if a test plan has been considered or accepted by the SRU team.
<ubot5`> bug 1625072 in lttng-modules (Ubuntu Yakkety) "lttng-modules 2.8.0-1 ADT test failure with linux 4.8.0-11.12" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625072
<rbasak> infinity, dannf: for bug 1633629, shouldn't we be doing some testing of other architectures to make sure that we aren't regressing something?
<ubot5`> bug 1633629 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Yakkety) "arm64: KASLR breaks MODVERSIONS" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633629
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qemu [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.31]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected pulseaudio [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:4.0-0ubuntu11.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zend-framework [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.11.11-0ubuntu3.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected icingaweb2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.0-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nautilus [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu6]
<sil2100> Hello! Could anyone from the SRU team take a look at the xenial and yakkety dbus uploads?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-btrfs (xenial-proposed/main) [18ubuntu1 => 18ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-oslo.privsep (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.13.0-0ubuntu1 => 1.13.0-0ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
<cyphermox> sru team: please reject os-prober from the xenial unapproved queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-zfcp (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.2ubuntu1 => 1.0.2ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> cyphermox: done
<cyphermox> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted os-prober [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.70ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-btrfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [18ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virt-manager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.3.2-3ubuntu1.16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-57.78]
<nacc> slangasek: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: icingaweb2 (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1ubuntu1.1 => 2.1.0-1ubuntu1.2] (no packageset)
<lamont> rbasak: https://pastebin.canonical.com/173584/ looks reasonable to me.  Poke me after you accept it into proposed, and I'll reroll my images and do the whole testing thing with all the other things
<lamont> rbasak: assuming that we can override the 7-day agingb...
<lamont> really really really need the SRU from last friday to land this friday
<lamont> rbasak: smoser ^^
<lamont> rbasak: for clarity, -1, UNLESS the decision is made to not delay the in-flight SRU for 1621615 from landing on schedule.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected resolvconf [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.79ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resolvconf (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.79ubuntu1 => 1.79ubuntu1.1] (core)
<mapreri> I wouldn't mind if somebody could look at that pbuilder SRU in yakkety-proposed :)
<xnox> mapreri, does it replace pbuilder with an empty package that depends on sbuild? =)
<mapreri> well... :)
<jgrimm> rbasak, lamont, smoser: i'm going to rescind my request to update to cloud-init, let's get the current proposed all verified and into updates.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1] (no packageset)
<rtg> can someone tell me why Zesty spl-linux and zfs-linux are still in proposed ? The brittny excuses don't make any sense to me.
<infinity> rbasak: In theorym it would be good practice for us to QA all arch/flavour combos in a d-i build.  In practice, we've never really done so.
<infinity> rbasak: Really, given the nature of d-i, that's something that could and should be automated, but whee.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pychromecast [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.7.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-shell-extension-log-out-button [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dicttoxml [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.7.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: heapdict [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pylama [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-parse-filepath [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: locket [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-etcd-settings [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libamazon-s3-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-deprecated [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyo [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> rtg: Looks like some tests went AWOL, and it's been spinlocked, waiting for results that are never coming back.
<infinity> rtg: I'll retry 'em.
<rtg> infinity, thanks, though I have to question why spl/zfs are being tested on i386. They really should only be installed on a 64 bit platform.
<clivejo> infinity: is it possibly to upload a package but omit it for certain arch?
<infinity> clivejo: Expand on the problem you're solving, not the solution you've chosen. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fis-gtm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.3-000A-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fis-gtm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.3-000A-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> rtg: I suspect the test is actually a no-op.
<clivejo> infinity: I'm trying to get krita 3.1.0 packaged and uploaded to archive
<clivejo> its is failing on arm64 and armhf due to issues with opengl
<infinity> clivejo: Given that krita isn't in the archive at all right now, that's a non-problem.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyo [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> (or the source package name is sometihng else?)
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages?field.name_filter=krita&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=zesty
<clivejo> it was calligra
<clivejo> I'm trying to get our seed updated
<clivejo> but this issue with arm64 and armhf doesn't look fixable any time soon
<infinity> It's likely the infamous GL versus GLES Qt thing.
<infinity> Anyhow, no need to arch-restrict your package.
<infinity> We can decide when it's in the archive what the best way forward is, delete the old binaries, or investigate the build failures, but arch-restricting won't actually help you with either of those things.
<infinity> (ie: if you upload an arch-restricted package, it still won't migrate without intervention, and now we also don't have a build log to show us what's broken)
<clivejo> I've asked cyphermox to run the magic script to allow me to upload, but don't think he's had a chance as yet
<clivejo> but I'd like to get this uploaded ASAP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Oh, hrm, this might be more subtle than just GL/GLES.
<infinity> As in, it might also be fixable.
<clivejo> infinity: :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyo [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> Well.  Okay.  It's GL/GLES, but not in the usual sense.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyo [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<clivejo> infinity: I have to pop out for a bit, will you be around in a couple of hours?
<infinity> It seems that many/most of those enums have long ago changes to modern names (ie: s/GL_HALF_FLOAT_ARB/GL_HALF_FLOAT/) and while GL supports backward compatibility for old code, GLES never has.
<infinity> Anyhow.  I agree that expecting you to fix it might be a bit much.  Arch-restricting your package is also wrong.
<infinity> So it's a conversation better had once it's uploaded.
<clivejo> infinity: I can't upload it, "Error: The source package 'krita' does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in zesty, zesty-security, zesty-updates or zesty-proposed"
<clivejo> Ill need a sponsor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> clivejo: Oh, sure. But I'm not volunteering to sponsor it, I was answering your "can you arch-restrict it" question.
<infinity> clivejo: To which the answer is: "yes, you can, but it won't do you any good or solve the problem you're trying to solve, and I'd prefer you don't".
<clivejo> I get that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<lamont> jgrimm: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> rbasak: What would you want to see as a test case for bug 1618900?  I haven't been able to recreate it and the change is "just" adding network.target and local-fs.target to the Before line of unattended-upgrades.service.
<ubot5`> bug 1618900 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[Xenial/0.90] Systemd dependencies issues when used in "Shutdown mode"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618900
<rbasak> bdmurray: IMHO, genuine difficult-to-reproduce race conditions and such can have a free pass. We can document that in the bug. We should check that the package still works though, especially for unattended-upgrades. So a separate test case - wait a few days, check that unattended-upgrades still still upgrading unattendedly.
<rbasak> (free pass - provided the fix passes review, of course)
<rbasak> bdmurray: which is a separate thing, actually. The focus seems to generally be that the bug being fixed is actually fixed, which is fine. IMHO, verification should also check that the standard use cases of the package aren't broken, which right now isn't explicitly stated in the process.
<rbasak> Sometimes an SRU lands without any evidence that anyone checked that, which I think is wrong.
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification#How_to_perform_the_test
<bdmurray> Use the software installed by the package in common ways
<rbasak> That's not something anyone actually does though.
<bdmurray> Your original statement was "explicitly stated", but I agree re it being done.
<rbasak> At some point I intend to suggest adding a "[Test Plan]" section to the bug paperwork that details how this will be done. Then this could be checked before accepting from the queue, and the person marking v-d could confirm it was done which could be checked before releasing.
<rbasak> explicitly> fair enough. It's explicitly in the process, but not in a part that anyone sees. Better? :)
<bdmurray> rbasak: Given the pending SRU report and quantity of unverified things, I sort of feel like this is just gonna make things even slower.
<rbasak> bdmurray: I'm not convinced we need to care about bugs that nobody is willing to drive. Anyone affected could check that the package still works and report that. If nobody can be bothered to do that, clearly the bug isn't important enough to anyone to fix.
<rbasak> bdmurray: OTOH, if there is a process barrier such that people can't understand what they need to do, then I'm all for removing that.
 * rbasak goes for dinner
<bdmurray> Maybe we should review what's stuck.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.3.2ubuntu0.1 => 1.3.3] (core)
<jbicha> we already have a [Test Case] section, don't we?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.8.0-32.34~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-32.34] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: zfcpdump-kernel (xenial-proposed/primary) [4.4-0ubuntu0.1]
<xnox> slangasek, ^
<xnox> slangasek, note this superseed the other NEW package with version 4.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
 * slangasek nods
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected zfcpdump-kernel [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
<infinity> xnox: How did they differ?
<slangasek> infinity: one has corresponding GPL source, the other does not ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.92ubuntu1.1 => 0.92ubuntu1.2] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> infinity, the sync one has 120MB orig tarball, the previous one build-depended on linux-source or some such, which we don't currently guarantee to keep around.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [0.90ubuntu0.2 => 0.90ubuntu0.3] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> xnox, slangasek: Ahh, fair enough.  We really should sort out some better built-using tracking in the LP domination code, etc.
<infinity> But not today. :P
<slangasek> xnox: debian/patches/debian-changes> hrm. expected?
<infinity> 3.0-pretending-to-be-1.0?
<slangasek> infinity: well, the new upload is 3.0 (quilt) where the previous was 3.0 (native).  I guess it's using the pristine 4.4 tarball, and all of the Ubuntu kernel delta winds up in debian/patches/debian-changes
<infinity> slangasek: Right, the kernel itself is 1.0, which makes representing that in a 3.0 package curious.
<infinity> xnox: Did you run the recontruct script before generating your patch?
<infinity> xnox: It might not matter for this kernle anyway, since you touch a tiny subset of stuff, but because the kernel is 1.0, which can't represent deletions or symlinks, they have a script to fix it up to look like the git branch.
<infinity> xnox: debian.master/reconstruct in the kernel source
<slangasek> infinity: xnox just did the sync, he didn't prep this package
<slangasek> infinity: so the question is if I should care about this enough to reject it
<xnox> infinity, apw did the right thing.
<xnox> infinity, and note that it is refactoring a basterdised version of a real kernel to make a zfcpdump-kernel.
<xnox> with sources included.
<xnox> it is not a "real flavour"
<xnox> slangasek, to be honest, i think i should contribute patch to normal kernel builds to generate this zfcpdump kernel during normal s390x build.
<xnox> because this is none-sence.
<slangasek> xnox: I think the concern there was that it would either a) increase the QA burden for a kernel build that /shouldn't/ have any net changes with each upload, or b) result in us releasing not-QAed images
<slangasek> (kernel images)
<xnox> true. unless i automate the zfcpdump test.
<infinity> To be fair, I think "generate it from the kernel build" was the solution both apw and I originally proposed.
<infinity> And "we don't want to QA it" was the response. :P
<xnox> at the end of the day, zfcdumping is for me to qa, due to restrictions in HMC which requires monkey to click things.
<xnox> we did file requests to IBM to open up the APIs (the console does these things remotely so api is there, just not exposed over the automated transport)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zfcpdump-kernel [sync] (xenial-proposed) [4.4-0ubuntu0.1]
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.1-0ubuntu13~16.04.1 => 1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.12.1-0ubuntu15 => 1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1~16.04 => 1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-mailexporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-sambhota-tsugring [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: forensic-artifacts [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [20161022-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-mailexporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: podcastparser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-jquery-fixedtableheader [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2+git20161010-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-mailexporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-mailexporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-mailexporter [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloudpickle [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdiagram [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapp [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jigsaw-generator [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdiagram [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdiagram [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdiagram [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdiagram [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-mailexporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xapp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdiagram [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdiagram [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (yakkety-proposed/main) [10.2.3-0ubuntu2.1 => 10.2.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (xenial-proposed/main) [10.2.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 10.2.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<Odd_Bloke> Is there any reason that gce-compute-image-packages hasn't migrated in to yakkety yet?  https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html says it's a "Valid candidate".
<Odd_Bloke> (Well, there obviously is a reason.  What is the reason? :p)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, check pending sru page. SRU migrations are manual, not automatic.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, as per https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html it has aged (13 days) but not verified.
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, one should execute the testcase listed in bug #1645276 and update the tag to verification done, as per SRU accept comment.
<ubot5`> bug 1645276 in gce-compute-image-packages (Ubuntu Yakkety) "google-startup-scripts runs before cloud-init has completed" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645276
<LocutusOfBorg> there is a critical and trivial virtualbox-ext-pack pending SRU
<LocutusOfBorg> people are complaining loudly
<Odd_Bloke> xnox: Aha, thanks. :)
<xnox> Odd_Bloke, some Dan should do what Brian says =) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gce-compute-image-packages/+bug/1645276/comments/1
<LocutusOfBorg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/296799321/virtualbox-ext-pack_5.0.24-0ubuntu1.16.04.2_source.changes
<LocutusOfBorg> xenial and yakkety affected, zesty is already fine
<sil2100> Anyone here from the SRU team that could take a look at the dbus xenial and yakkety packages in the UNAPPROVED queue?
<sil2100> There's a lot of people poking about this fix to finally make it to the release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloudpickle [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fis-gtm [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.3-000A-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted forensic-artifacts [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20161022-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted heapdict [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdiagram [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdiagram [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fis-gtm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.3-000A-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-shell-extension-log-out-button [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-googleapis-proto-client-go [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160726.0.e5790fe-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdiagram [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdiagram [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ebnf-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.10+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pysha3 (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: storage-provider-webdav (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1+17.04.20161128-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-sambhota-tsugring [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdiagram [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lex-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-5build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-geertjohan-go.rice [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160123.0.0f3f5fd-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdiagram [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jigsaw-generator [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: sgt-launcher (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdiagram [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-fixedtableheader [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2+git20161010-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted locket [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-parse-filepath [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-mailexporter [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-mailexporter [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-mailexporter [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pychromecast [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.7.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dicttoxml [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.7.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libamazon-s3-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-deprecated [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-mailexporter [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-mailexporter [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-jquery-jstree [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-mailexporter [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted podcastparser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pylama [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-etcd-settings [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyo [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyo [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyo [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xapp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyo [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zconfig [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
<jamespage> rbasak, hello
<jamespage> rbasak, there are nova-lxd uploads in the xenial and yakkety unapproved queues - I need to add a bugref to the changelog for both - can you reject them please and I'll re-upload
<rbasak> jamespage: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova-lxd [source] (xenial-proposed) [13.2.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova-lxd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [14.1.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<jamespage> rbasak, ta
<rbasak> jamespage: you're welcome. Note that you can actually upload to the queue over the top with the same version - no strict need to be blocked on a reject first.
<jamespage> rbasak, yeah I know just saves on some confusion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (xenial-proposed/main) [13.0.0-0ubuntu3.1 => 13.2.0-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova-lxd (yakkety-proposed/main) [14.0.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 14.1.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
<jamespage> rbasak, ok revised versions uploaded
<jamespage> rbasak, I have a bit of a problem in zesty in that the openstack part of the archive has moved fowards so 14.1.0 is not compatible with the rest of openstack
<rbasak> jamespage: I'm afraid I'm swamped today. I don't think I'll have time to review.
<jamespage> rbasak, np
<ppisati> rbasak: hi
<ppisati> rbasak: lp1636838
<smb> bug 1636838
<ubot5`> bug 1636838 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Failed to boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636838
<rbasak> ppisati: you didn't state what you verified. Please do that.
<ppisati> rbasak: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
<rbasak> ppisati: which packages are you claiming are verified, and did you check that you got the proposed versions of each of them?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcache-memcached-libmemcached-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.04001-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> ppisati: by people not having stated proposed versions tested in the past, we have introduced regressions in a stable release.
<ppisati> rbasak: ok, let me be more verbose about my testing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
<rbasak> ppisati: so I'd prefer the set of packages and versions tested explicitly stated please, so that this type of mistake cannot happen again.
<rbasak> ppisati: especially when it's more complicated than a simple upgrade of one package on a running system, which is the common case but clearly never going to be the case with this sort of work -> more chance of an accident happening.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-2] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> could someone remove old binaries of libxfont1-dbg, libxfont1-udeb so that libxfont1 can migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zict [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tjaalton: what's the relation between removing libxfont1-dbg and libxfont1-udeb, and letting libxfont1 migrate?  What I see in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt is a large number of packages left uninstallable after promoting libxfont1 and needing rebuilds against libxfont2
<tjaalton> slangasek: the only package that needs a rebuild against libxfont2 is xfont-utils
<slangasek> ok. has that rebuild been done?
<tjaalton> actually it doesn't need one, as it works fine with libxfont1
<tjaalton> just a rebuild with the correct build-dep.. libxfont1-dev, oops
<tjaalton> now I'm confusing myself
<tjaalton> dunno why xfonts-utils hasn't been autosynced yet
<slangasek> tjaalton: I don't think it's true that this is the only package that needs rebuilt.   xserver-xorg-core : Depends: libxfont1 (>= 1:1.4.2) but it is not going to be installed
<tjaalton> that has been uploaded
<tjaalton> -1ubuntu9
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> regardless, I don't see anything that points to binary removals blocking the migration
<tjaalton> okay
<tjaalton> so once xserver is done they should migrate together?
<slangasek> once all the revdeps of libxfont1 are rebuilt, yes
<slangasek> $ syncpackage xfonts-utils
<slangasek> syncpackage: Error: Version in Debian 1:7.7+4 (unstable) isn't newer than Ubuntu 1:7.7+4 (zesty-proposed)
<tjaalton> I see that xfonts-utils 1:7.7+4 is in proposed already, so yeah.. I'll wait
<slangasek> ok
<tjaalton> thanks
<shadeslayer> clivejo: krita uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: krita (zesty-proposed/primary) [1:3.1.0-0ubuntu1]
<shadeslayer> infinity: clivejo ^^
<krytarik> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spyder (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.3.8+dfsg1-1build1 => 3.0.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<ppisati> rbasak: i updated the description with the exact pkg version before and after
<ppisati> rbasak: bug 1636838
<ubot5`> bug 1636838 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Failed to boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636838
<rbasak> ppisati: thanks, looking.
<rbasak> ppisati: is this just for Xenial?
<rbasak> ppisati: also, what about u-boot?
<rbasak> I just want to make sure I release the right packages here
<ppisati> rbasak: ah, i forgot to grep for u-boot, hold on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.8.0-32.34~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-57.78~14.04.1]
<ppisati> rbasak: added uboot too
<rbasak> ppisati: thanks. But only Xenial then, right?
<ppisati> rbasak: nope, it should be for yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-32.34]
<rbasak> ppisati: only yakkety?
<ppisati> rbasak: you want me to test yakkety too and do the same?
<rbasak> ppisati: what are you wanting me to release?
<rbasak> Xenial or Yakkety or both?
<ppisati> rbasak: both
<rbasak> ppisati: then both need verification, with details on what was tested on both please.
<ppisati> rbasak: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swift [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.10.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swift [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.0-0ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inotify [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.4+git20151119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcs [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.9.153-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inotify [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4+git20151119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inotify [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4+git20151119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-trink-cjson [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20150826-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-trink-cjson [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20150826-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inotify [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4+git20151119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-trink-cjson [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20150826-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-trink-cjson [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20150826-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-trink-cjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20150826-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-filelock [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inotify [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4+git20151119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scap-workbench [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pcs [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.9.149-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inotify [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4+git20151119-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-trink-cjson [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20150826-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-trink-cjson [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0+git20150826-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lua-inotify [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4+git20151119-1] (no packageset)
<stgraber> would be great if someone could review the lxc and lxcfs uploads that have been sitting in the various queues (trusty, xenial and yakkety) for the last couple of weeks. Bunch of bugfixes in there we'd like our users to get :)
<coreycb> slangasek, hi, we have a request for ddebs to be published for the ubuntu cloud archives and I was curious if that's something that could be published alongside ddebs.ubuntu.com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted usb-modeswitch [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.2.5+repack0-1ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virt-manager [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:1.3.2-3ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.1.6-2ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> coreycb: do those packages come from Launchpad?
<coreycb> bdmurray, well, they come from PPAs
<coreycb> bdmurray, but not from the primary archive
<bdmurray> coreycb: some PPAs produce ddebs - https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.24-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
<coreycb> bdmurray, that might be an option, but i'd guess we'd want to host them outside of the PPA for the same reasons the primary archive does
<coreycb> bdmurray, for example, most mirrors wouldn't be interested in the ddebs
<bdmurray> coreycb: my point was if ddebs were provided for the PPA then people could get them without needing to setup something at ddebs.u.c.
<coreycb> bdmurray, yeah i see your point.  i guess there are (dis)advantages to both approaches.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxcfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.5-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-botocore (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.3.23-1 => 1.4.70-1~16.04.0] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-1 => 1.11.13-1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-s3transfer (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.1.9-1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-s3transfer (yakkety-proposed/primary) [0.1.9-1~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.10.1-1 => 1.11.13-1~16.10.0] (ubuntu-cloud) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-botocore (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.3.23-1 => 1.4.70-1~16.10.0] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxc [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.0.9-0ubuntu1]
<stgraber> oh and forgot to mention golang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2 (probably because I can't remember the name of that package) :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-s3transfer [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.9-1~16.04.0]
<stgraber> bdmurray: and thanks for processing all of those!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-s3transfer [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [0.1.9-1~16.10.0]
<bdmurray> stgraber: Are you saying I also need to look at this golang... package?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-botocore [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.4.70-1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-s3transfer [amd64] (xenial-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1~16.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-botocore [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1.4.70-1~16.10.0]
<stgraber> bdmurray: that'd be great, yes. We'll definitely need it for the next LXD SRU (we usually hold on cherry-picking fixes which need a new go-lxc for one upstream bugfix cycle to leave distros the time to update)
<stgraber> IIRC the delta for that source package is rather small and has the advantage of fixing autopkgtests too :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-s3transfer [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/none) [0.1.9-1~16.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-s3transfer [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [0.1.9-1~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-s3transfer [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.9-1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencc [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.4-1ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<bdmurray> stgraber: there's no test case in the golang...go...go package
<stgraber> bdmurray: pretty sure there is a debian/tests/...
<stgraber> oh, you mean in the bug
<stgraber> let me check
<stgraber> bdmurray: paperwork updated, sorry about that
<bdmurray> stgraber: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.0~git20161126.1.82a07a6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted golang-gopkg-lxc-go-lxc.v2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.0~git20161126.1.82a07a6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pbuilder [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.226.1ubuntu0.1]
<fnatter> hello, I am the Debian maintainer of the freeplane package. Due to a quick sync to Ubuntu, a broken dependency of freeplane (knopflerfish-osgi 5.2.0-1) ended up in stable Ubuntu 16.10.
<fnatter> So we created an SRU months ago
<fnatter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knopflerfish-osgi/+bug/1631361
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1631361 in knopflerfish-osgi (Ubuntu Yakkety) "freeplane fails to start in ubuntu 16.10 amd64" [High,Fix committed]
<fnatter> it is simple, low-risk and tested by at least three users
<fnatter> Could you please consider accepting the package into -updates?
<infinity> fnatter: Oh.  mwhudson accidentally deleted the v-done tag, so it fell off our radar.
<mwhudson> i did?
<infinity> mwhudson: You sure did.
<infinity> mwhudson: Added in comment 23, removed in 24 (you).
<mwhudson> oh yeah, there was something very strange going on there
<mwhudson> maybe it was just my brain not working who knows
<infinity> fnatter: Released.
<fnatter> Many Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted awscli [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1.11.13-1~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted awscli [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.11.13-1~16.04.0]
<mwhudson> and sorry for the delays
<fnatter> no problem :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:14.0.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-oslo.messaging [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.10.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-oslo.messaging [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.6.1-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu8.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zend-framework [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.11.11-0ubuntu3.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution-data-server [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.3-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected evolution [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.3-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted evolution [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.3-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-oslo.privsep [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.13.0-0ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.17.1ubuntu1 => 2.20] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.20+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: snapd (trusty-proposed/primary) [2.20~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.18]
<tjaalton> slangasek: now everything should be fine for xserver/libxfont* migration, but still nothing happening, and I'm not sure what to say about update_output.txt
<slangasek> tjaalton: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#xorg-server shows the package is not considered due to component mismatches
<slangasek> tjaalton: why is the source package renamed?
<slangasek> do we now have both libxfont and libxfont1?
<tjaalton> yes we do
<tjaalton> oh right
<tjaalton> libxfont1 needs to be in main
<slangasek> are you expecting both in main? or just libxfont1?
<tjaalton> it's basically just for xfonts-utils
<tjaalton> once xserver is updated to 1.19 it'll use libxfont (2)
<infinity> Yeah.  Should just need a bug subscriber and it can sail in.  Though would be nice to not have both.
<slangasek> is xserver being updated this cycle?
<tjaalton> upstream didn't port some of the font tools
<tjaalton> because it could break something
<tjaalton> slangasek: yep
<tjaalton> ok I'll subscribe ubuntu-x
<slangasek> ok. I'll subscribe desktop-packages and push it in
<slangasek> ubuntu-x> not a recognized main owner per http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/m-r-package-team-mapping.html; should it be?
<infinity> libxfont has both subbed. :)
<tjaalton> x-swat or something, I'll add that
<slangasek> none of those count as main owners
<slangasek> desktop-packages does
<tjaalton> ubuntu-x-swat added, I think
<tjaalton> ah
<infinity> Just add both.  That would match the rest of X.
<tjaalton> right, but I'm not an admin for desktop-packages so can't ;)
<infinity> Almost no one is.
<infinity> But there's the subscription anyway.  Magic.
<tjaalton> nice
<slangasek> and libxfont1 promoted
<bdmurray> lamont: if only the sru tool was better written!
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nano (xenial-proposed/main) [2.5.3-2 => 2.5.3-2ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libseccomp (trusty-proposed/main) [2.2.3-2ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1 => 2.1.1-1ubuntu1~trusty1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resolvconf [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.78ubuntu3]
<slangasek> coreycb: hi, so ddebs.  What kind of disk requirements do you have for these on the cloud archive, now / in the future?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu13 => 229-4ubuntu14] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resolvconf [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.79ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: resolvconf (xenial-proposed/main) [1.78ubuntu3 => 1.78ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resolvconf [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.78ubuntu4]
<slangasek> bdmurray: I could use ^^ a different set of eyes on the systemd/xenial piece of that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jdupes [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcgns [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netdata [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
<mardy> seb128: hi! Would you have a little time to remove a couple of packages from xenial-proposed?
<seb128> mardy, hey, are they in the queue or accepted SRUs? I'm not in the SRU team so while I technical can I'm not supposed to deal with SRUs
<mardy> seb128: I'm not sure, they certainly were not accepted, the verification failed
<seb128> oh, then they got accepted
<mardy> seb128: it's online-accounts and gnome-control-center-signon, in case you are able to check
<seb128> otherwise they would be in the unapproved queue and nobody would have tested them
<seb128> but let me have a look
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/0.1.9+16.04.20160719-0ubuntu1
<seb128> mardy, is that the upload you are talking about ^? the corresponding bug is verification-needed with a comment from you stating what to verify, not verification-failed?
<mardy> seb128: yes, it's that one: dbarth verified it and noticed the failure, I'll ask him to add a comment there
<seb128> mardy, thanks, once it's verification-failed the SRU team should handle it (maybe add a comment stating if you want it removed or if you want to do a follow up upload with extra fix to replace the current version in xenial-proposed)
<mardy> seb128: ah ok, that makes sense
<mardy> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: signing-party (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.4-1 => 2.4-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<jibel> Could someone review snapd 2.20 in xenial and yakkety queues?
<jibel> apw, ^ can you help with this ?
<jibel> tjaalton, ^ can you help with the review of snapd 2.20?
<jibel> rbasak, ^ or anyone from the sru team :)
<tjaalton> jibel: i can give it a try later
<seb128> tjaalton, you joined the SRU team? ;-)
<tjaalton> yes
<seb128> nice
<jibel> tjaalton, cool, how later is later?
<sil2100> Could someone review dbus in the xenial and yakkety queues? ;)
<jibel> sil2100, no way, snapd first ;)
<seb128> in all fairness he's asking for several days
<seb128> so dbus should be first :p
<jibel> meh
<sil2100> ...sorry!
<seb128> we already miss pitti :-/
<tjaalton> jibel: I see 14 older packages in the queue ;)
<jibel> tjaalton, I know, do your best.
<seb128> but would be good to get snapd in today, otherwise I can see some people who are going to be grumpy about things
<seb128> on the good side, maybe that would convince some of the team managers to allocate resources in their team to do SRU reviews... ;-)
<sil2100> I'm in mid-training to join the SRU team
<sil2100> At least that's the idea, I guess
<tjaalton> great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nano [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.5.3-2ubuntu1]
<tjaalton> jibel: looks like bdmurray reviewed it already? see the comment on 1648520
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted krb5 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted krb5 [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.12+dfsg-2ubuntu5.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted krb5 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.14.3+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<jibel> tjaalton, thanks, I'll check with mvo
<tjaalton> sil2100: I don't know why, but sru-review can't see dbus for yakkety, while it's clearly on the queue
<sil2100> tjaalton: hmm, maybe it's because I set yakkety-updates in the changelog instead of yakkety?
<tjaalton> ah
<sil2100> I noticed that a bit uh later
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbus [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2]
<tjaalton> well, I can ack it from lp instead, but it won't send a notification to the bug(s)
<tjaalton> aiui
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<tjaalton> I'll do it manually
<sil2100> I can re-upload if this is the problem
<tjaalton> oh actually
<tjaalton> yeah
<sil2100> (I mean, yakkety-updates instead of yakkety)
<tjaalton> probably best
<tjaalton> rejected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected dbus [source] (yakkety-updates) [1.10.10-1ubuntu1.2]
<sil2100> tjaalton: re-uploaded :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbus (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.10.10-1ubuntu1.1 => 1.10.10-1ubuntu1.2] (core)
<tjaalton> sil2100: now zeromq3, maybe upload with a changelog that does not refer to (LP: #1597439), because the MIR is fixed already
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1597439 in zeromq3 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] zeromq3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597439
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected zeromq3 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4.2.0-2ubuntu0.16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbus [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.10.10-1ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.17.1ubuntu1 => 2.20ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> tjaalton: ah, you mean with the same changelog but without the bug reference, yes?
<tjaalton> sil2100: right, or ref modified so that the tools don't catch it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.20+16.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> tjaalton: ok, re-uploaded :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: snapd (trusty-proposed/primary) [2.20~14.04.0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.20+16.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zeromq3 (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.1.5+git20160811+2fc86bc-0ubuntu2 => 4.2.0-2ubuntu0.16.10] (kubuntu)
<tjaalton> sil2100: thanks, looks like 4.2.0 is still in zesty-proposed so can't ack it yet
<sil2100> tjaalton: oh? Oh my, how did I miss that
 * sil2100 feels ashamed now
<sil2100> Ok, I'll re-poke you once I deal with this
<bluesabre> Good morning! Would anybody be interested in releasing sgt-launcher from the NEW queue? lp 1641300
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1641300 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sgt-launcher" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641300
<tjaalton> how come ubuntu doesn't have cairo-c5, which blocks ricochet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-online-accounts (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.20.4-0ubuntu1 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tjaalton> cairo-5c actually, just doesn't build
<jibel> tjaalton, mvo replied, snapd ready for review again
<jibel> or bdmurray ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dpdk [source] (yakkety-proposed) [16.07.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<tjaalton> ok
<coreycb> slangasek, it looks like the quota for our newton-updates PPA is 20GB.  so my guess of PPA disc space used currently would be 100GB (20 x 5 releases).  do you think we can translate that to space needed for ddebs?
<cjwatson> so, um
<cjwatson> ddebs.ubuntu.com is basically a compatibility thing
<cjwatson> is it not possible for clients to fetch the ddebs directly from LP?
<cjwatson> you're going to have to store the ddebs in LP regardless, so let's not duplicate that storage on ddebs.u.c
<tjaalton> jibel: you uploaded the same snapd package twice?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.92ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.90ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tracker [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.10.2-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted signing-party [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20]
<jibel> tjaalton, mvo uploaded the same package and modified the changelog to remove the reference to lp bugs and address bdmurray's comment. I'm just relaying the message here because mvo's on holidays
<slangasek> jibel, tjaalton: I see that the new snapd package has merged ubuntu-core-launcher / snap-confine into the source.  I am concerned about whether the existing SRU exception provides appropriate CI coverage of those components
<tjaalton> jibel: ok
<tjaalton> slangasek: good point, I probably wouldn't have noticed..
<jibel> slangasek, okay, let me check with the team
<jibel> slangasek, a successful run of the unit tests for snap-confine on one arch would be enough for this time?
<slangasek> jibel: on one arch> I wouldn't think so.  Do the unit tests not run at package build time / autopkgtest time?
<lamont> can someone please accept cloud-init into yakkety-proposed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20+16.10ubuntu1]
<lamont> tjaalton: can you accept cloud-init into yakkety-proposed?
<lamont> tjaalton: actually, hold off on that for a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [0.103ubuntu4.5 => 0.103ubuntu4.6] (core)
<tjaalton> lamont: okay
<lamont> tjaalton: chatted with smoser - we're going to have that one land after the current SRU lands on Monday.  (trivial workaround in new functionality, ergo not critical to the current SRU)
<tjaalton> sounds perfect ;)
<lamont> not sure what your processes say about letting it sit in the queue until then
<tjaalton> can sit
<ppisati> bug 1636838
<ubot5`> bug 1636838 in linux-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Failed to boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636838
<ppisati> so, i've covered all the possible upgrade paths
<ppisati> if the four packages mentioned there could be release from -proposed to -updates
<ppisati> that would be nice
<ppisati> Xenial and Yakkety, thanks
<smoser> tjaalton, lamont actually, just nix the yakkety cloud-init
<smoser> i'll upload another in line with what is in zesty
<lamont> smoser: presumably that upload will be next week?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mongo-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mongo-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-tar-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsm-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-has-cors [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lodash-packages [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.15.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mongo-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.11-1] (no packageset)
<smoser> lamont, well, i'll put it into the queue right now
<smoser> and then it can be let into -proposed later.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mongo-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mongo-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.11-1] (no packageset)
<lamont> ack
<doko> please unblock the binutils/linux autopkg test, this test always failed with 4.8 ...
<lamont> smoser: I believe that all of the cases 1621507 cares about are verified, so I marked it verification-done... anything specific that we need to do wrt 1621615 before I also mark it?
<infinity> doko: I'll grab binutils in my big unblock the world right after I'm done cleaning up the kernel (so in a few hours, probably).
<smoser> lamont, its fine with me
<clivejo> infinity: did you get a chance to look at krita?
<infinity> clivejo: Nope, going flat out with several other things.  If it's urgent, you'll want another AA.  If not, it might have to wait for my holidays.
<clivejo> it used to be in the source package calligra
<infinity> And the goodwill of me as a community member, rather than a Canonical employee.
<clivejo> which has been split out
<infinity> Since Canonical owns about 180% of my time until next week. :)
<clivejo> wow, were you naughty as the company Christmas party too?!?
<clivejo> any other AA willing to have a look please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.23+16.10 => 2.24+16.10] (no packageset)
<davmor2> infinity: only 180% what did you do so right? ;)
<infinity> davmor2: Time off for good behaviour.
<davmor2> infinity: pfff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.23 => 2.24] (no packageset)
<sergiusens> slangasek mind taking a look ^ ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.17.1ubuntu1 => 2.20ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.20+16.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> sergiusens: looking
<slangasek> sergiusens: what's this armv7 autopkgtest disabling about?
<slangasek> sergiusens: a lot of autopkgtest disabling going on today in the SRU queue.  NACK on this; we want the tests to run, and if they fail they fail
<slangasek> sergiusens: also, your check won't actually match the armhf autopkgtest runners, if that was your intent, since they're all arm64 kernels ;)
<sergiusens> slangasek because we want them green and making them green progressively
<slangasek> sergiusens: making them artificially green is not particularly beneficial here
<sergiusens> slangasek these are in-flight right now https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/971 https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/990
<sergiusens> elopio ^
<sergiusens> slangasek the reason we care to make them green is to not break them again, but I can understand your concerns
<slangasek> sergiusens: but you're making them green by no-op'ing all of the autopkgtests that are run
<slangasek> "To not break them again" - but they seem to have never worked in the first place
<sergiusens> slangasek in my defense, I took my QA guy's advice
<slangasek> :-)
<sergiusens> slangasek I can enable them in a new push if you want
<slangasek> sergiusens: yes please
<sergiusens> slangasek if you reject I can use the same versions, right?
<slangasek> sergiusens: (or I can just edit this out and reupload on my side)
<slangasek> sergiusens: yes
<elopio> slangasek: we are not disabling them. We are enabling them[
<sergiusens> slangasek k, will do in a bit
<slangasek> elopio: that's not what the diff looked like to me?
<elopio> slangasek: previously, they just failed so didn't block the landings.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapcraft [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.24]
<elopio> in this SRU, we are disabling integration tests so the unit tests for arm will pass and start blocking landings in case of regression.
<elopio> in the next SRU. we are enabling the others.
<sergiusens> slangasek fwiw, pitti had mocked the containers to return a uname for an expected armhf machine on those arm64 servers
<slangasek> elopio: what unit tests are those?  debian/tests/control lists only two tests; both of which are failing on armhf; and both of which have been no-op'ed in this upload
<elopio> slangasek: the unit tests run during package build.
<slangasek> sergiusens: a) ugh b) it's still not the right way to check the target architecture
<sergiusens> slangasek I know, we have a fix planned for that
<slangasek> elopio: ok, which still means that you're getting a meaningless green on autopkgtests
<elopio> before this sru, our package failed to build in armhf.
<slangasek> elopio: the autopkgtests are being run at build time?
<elopio> slangasek: yes, meaningless green for now. My PRs that are ready to land will make the autopkgtests blockers in case of regression too.
<slangasek> elopio: still a nack from me.  Failing autopkgtests > skipped autopkgtests.
<elopio> uh, I disagree totally with that. Failing autopkgtests means that if unit tests also fail, we still land.
<elopio> right now, we are blocking on unit tests regression, that's better than never identifying regressions.
<slangasek> where are you triggering the autopkgtests from that this blocks landing?
<elopio> travis on each pull request.
<elopio> we caught a failure in a test yesterday, that was assuming amd64.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.23 => 2.24] (no packageset)
<elopio> that wouldn't have been possible if we had just full autopkgtest failures.
<sergiusens> elopio just fix it all in one stretch during holidays ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.23+16.10 => 2.24+16.10] (no packageset)
<sergiusens> slangasek pushed both up again
<elopio> I tried to land the three in the same SRU last week, but failed.
<slangasek> if you wanted to conditionally skip these tests in the travis environment, that would be fine with me
<slangasek> but in proposed-migration, failing autopkgtests > skipped autopkgtests
<elopio> I can't skip only in travis, because travis runs the same as proposed-migration.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapcraft [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.24+16.10]
<slangasek> but it runs under travis as a harness, which could be configured to ignore autopkgtest failures on armhf
<elopio> and, I still disagree. It's better to notice that there are regressions in a few tests, than to run many more tests but never catch anything.
<elopio> but well, we can revert and just plainly fail in arm for one more release.
<sergiusens> elopio if it is a requirement, it is a requirement, just take that and propose a change later ;-)
<sergiusens> slangasek elopio to be fair as well, this is not travis, this is the adt webhook for upstreams thing
<slangasek> you're not running *a few* tests.  You are literally running *zero* autopkgtests, with this change
<slangasek> if you had left one autopkgtest enabled, then I would agree with you ;)
<sergiusens> slangasek unit tests run on package build and given our arch all nature the package is built only on amd64 whilst on adt it is natively built (in the case of adt for upstreams at least)
<elopio> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1005
<sergiusens> slangasek in any case I see you rejected rejected snapcraft [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.24+16.10] after I uploaded again any reason?
<infinity> 12:31 < slangasek> sergiusens: also, your check won't actually match the armhf autopkgtest runners, if that was your intent, since they're all arm64 kernels ;)
<infinity> slangasek: ^-- If you mean "uname -m" won't be "armv7l", you'd be wrong.  Though, still fair to point out that assuming uname==userspace is wrong.
<sergiusens> infinity I promise to migrate to what we discussed 2 weeks ago as soon the holidays are over
<infinity> sergiusens: Yeah, I know you're good for keeping your promise there.  Was more just pointing out to slangasek that his understanding of the infrastructure is wrong. :)
<infinity> slangasek: Also, it's not about "mocked containers", per se, as sergiusens implies, it's just that 32-bit tests are run under linux32, just as 32-bit builds are.
<infinity> slangasek: Though, the extra trick there is that linux32 on aarch64 would usually return armv8l, and we have a kernel hack in place that makes that armv7l because upstream is wrong and I'm sick of arguing the point with them. :P
<slangasek> infinity: haha ok
<elopio> infinity: hey, your point was taken. No argue there.
<slangasek> sergiusens: that should have been the reject of the original yakkety upload, which I hadn't rejected yet. your second upload is still in the queue
<slangasek> except now it's not - accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.24+16.10]
<elopio> thanks slangasek. For the next release I will give you a full green armhf. And then, the rest archs.
<slangasek> elopio: great :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.24]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.17.1ubuntu1 => 2.20ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.20+16.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.20+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.17.1ubuntu1 => 2.20ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.17.1+16.10ubuntu1 => 2.20+16.10ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<sergiusens> slangasek thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tracker (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.10.2-0ubuntu0.1 => 1.10.3-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra, ubuntugnome)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonmagick [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonmagick [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonmagick [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonmagick [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonmagick [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonmagick [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pythonmagick [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.14-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdal [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: shibboleth-sp2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> mesa from proposed should be ok to be released, the qt/qml test failures mterry found were not due to it, in fact I couldn't repro them at all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-jabber [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.92+git98dc8e-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poretools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.6.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2016-12-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-9.6 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-9.6 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-9.6 [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-9.6 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-9.6 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-9.6 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-9.6 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [9.6.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-blosc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tinycss [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: java-sdp-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-blosc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tinycss [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tinycss [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: java-sip-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tinycss [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-blosc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-blosc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-blosc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tinycss [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-blosc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tinycss [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-blosc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.4+ds1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cartopy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-tinycss [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cartopy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cartopy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cartopy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cartopy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-cartopy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-9.6 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-9.6 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-9.6 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-9.6 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: netdata [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-9.6 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-9.6 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-9.6 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [9.6.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zorp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chicken [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-jabber [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.92+git98dc8e-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted java-sip-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted poretools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-blosc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-blosc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-blosc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cartopy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted java-sdp-api [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-blosc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-blosc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cartopy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cartopy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tinycss [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tinycss [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tinycss [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-blosc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cartopy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cartopy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tinycss [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tinycss [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pysha3 (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0~b1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdal [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-cartopy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.14.2+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tinycss [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zict [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: storage-provider-webdav (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1+17.04.20161128-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-blosc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.4+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: sgt-launcher (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.2.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-tinycss [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdupes [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdupes [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdupes [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdupes [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdupes [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdupes [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inotify [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+git20151119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inotify [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+git20151119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inotify [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+git20151119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inotify [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+git20151119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chicken [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.11.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jdupes [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inotify [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+git20151119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inotify [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+git20151119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-trink-cjson [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+git20150826-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-trink-cjson [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+git20150826-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-trink-cjson [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+git20150826-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mongo-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mongo-tools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsm-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-trink-cjson [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+git20150826-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-trink-cjson [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+git20150826-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mongo-tools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mongo-tools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-has-cors [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-tar-stream [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonmagick [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.14-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonmagick [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.14-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcgns [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-trink-cjson [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0+git20150826-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mongo-tools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lodash-packages [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.15.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonmagick [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.14-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonmagick [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.14-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonmagick [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.14-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lua-inotify [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4+git20151119-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted netdata [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pythonmagick [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.14-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted scap-workbench [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zorp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zorp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zorp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: kdesvn (zesty-proposed/primary) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-livescript [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted shibboleth-sp2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6.0+dfsg1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jison [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.17+dfsg-3build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-type-check [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.2+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zorp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-optionator [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8.2+dfsg-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: poppler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.48.0-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfm [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfm [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfm [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfm [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-ebnf-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.10+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-levn [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.0+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-livescript [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.0+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-prelude-ls [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.2+dfsg-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jison [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.17+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-optionator [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.2+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lex-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-5build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-type-check [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.2+dfsg-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-spdx-expression-parse [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fined [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resiprocate [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resiprocate [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resiprocate [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resiprocate [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: resiprocate [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity: Don't know who to ping but if you aren't the right person to ping, please ping the relevant person. DNS is broken (shattered, maybe?) in Zesty ever since we switched to systemd-resolvd. Half the internet is inaccessible due to some internal systemd-resolvd issues. There's a systemd bug and everything: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3826 . Also has a Launchpad bug 1647031. It's
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1647031 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved’s 127.0.0.53 server does not follow CNAME records" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647031
<tsimonq2>  major enough that while I have been affected by it, multiple different people have been in #ubuntu+1 in the last 24 hours asking about the exact same DNS problems. Just wanted to raise this here as it's a system(d)-breaking(d) (lol) bug affecting an increasing amount of people...
<flocculant> tsimonq2: is it not likely that fooa and fooaa are the same user - and thus only 1 person has been there saying they have an issue :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: The person you're looking for is cyphermox, though we're well aware of the issue.  Odds of it being fixed before the holidays are slim.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fined [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resiprocate [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resiprocate [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resiprocate [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-spdx-expression-parse [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resiprocate [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted resiprocate [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.11.0~alpha8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-debversion [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-debversion [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-yargs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-dateformat [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-partman [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgpool2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: orafce [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.3.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgtap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.97.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: repmgr [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgextwlist [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-repack [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20100818-3.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20100818-3.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20100818-3.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20100818-3.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20100818-3.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.8.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.8.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgfincore [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20100818-3.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.8.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgsql-asn1oid [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.20100818-3.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.8.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plv8 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.8.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plr [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:8.3.0.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20140221-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20140221-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20140221-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20140221-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20140221-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-pllua [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:1.0-9] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20140221-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.6-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-plsh [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.20140221-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-prioritize [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-unit [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: powa-archivist [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prefix [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: preprepare [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skytools3 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skytools3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skytools3 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skytools3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skytools3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skytools3 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: skytools3 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.6-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slony1-2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.5-2] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> blargh
<mwhudson> is there someone around who can reject docker.io from xenial UNAPPROVED?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.1 => 1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.2] (no packageset)
<mwhudson> approving that would be nice too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cinnamon-screensaver [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cinnamon-screensaver [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cinnamon-screensaver [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cinnamon-screensaver [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cinnamon-screensaver [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cinnamon-screensaver [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cinnamon-screensaver [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:8.3.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.4.8.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cinnamon-screensaver [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.20140221-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.20140221-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.20140221-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1:8.3.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.20140221-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.20140221-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.6-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pllua [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.0-9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-prioritize [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.4-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-plsh [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.20140221-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-unit [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skytools3 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skytools3 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted powa-archivist [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted preprepare [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skytools3 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prefix [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted skytools3 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.6-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: citus [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1.PGDG-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: postgresql-mysql-fdw [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slony1-2 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pg-rage-terminator [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted orafce [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.3.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted citus [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1.PGDG-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-rage-terminator [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20100818-3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20100818-3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgtap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.97.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1:8.3.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:8.3.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.4.8.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.4.8.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pg-repack [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgfincore [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20100818-3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:8.3.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.4.8.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgextwlist [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:8.3.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plv8 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:1.4.8.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-pgmp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.2-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgsql-asn1oid [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.0.20100818-3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-multicorn [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: krita (zesty-proposed/primary) [1:3.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plr [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1:8.3.0.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coz-profiler [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0.git.20161130T1802-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted postgresql-mysql-fdw [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted repmgr [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: strongswan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [5.5.1-1ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ironic-ui [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-internal [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hyperscan [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomad [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomad [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nomad [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hyperscan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hyperscan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ironic-ui [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nomad [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nomad [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hyperscan [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nomad [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-contrib-internal [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-contrib-nodeunit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igmpproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igmpproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igmpproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igmpproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igmpproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: igmpproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.21+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.14.21+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> doko: bos02 is on the floor, the arm64 cloud images are missing and as a result every time autopkgtest tries to dispatch a non-bionic test run, it shoots the worker in the head.  I've filed an RT.
<LocutusOfBorg> good morning, can anybody please update: ./pitti:force-badtest zodb/1:3.10.5+1.gb28a24c-1 to zodb/1:3.10.7-1build1
<Laney> doko: slangasek: I turned off the missing releases for now
<Laney> for the SRU team, that means that they won't get arm64 results
<Laney> but should get through bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.21+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.21+dfsg-1]
<rbasak> xnox: are you planning on uploading s390x autopkgtest SRUs just to fix the tests? Or will you be bundling other functional fixes as well?
<xnox> rbasak, the latter; i have a stack of things to fix.
<xnox> rbasak, was away last week =/ hence the delays
<rbasak> No problem.
<rbasak> I ask because I had assumed that we wouldn't be uploading autopkgtest-only SRUs, so that's not relevant here.
<rbasak> I don't know if that assumption is correct though.
<rbasak> I wonder if we're all generally agreed we want to avoid that, or if others want to do it.
<xnox> rbasak, i have uploaded autopkgtest fixes SRU before. Because it saves so much total time.
<rbasak> xnox: to be clear, are you saying you've uploaded autopkgtest-fixes-only SRUs?
<rbasak> Bundling them with functional fixes I think is a separate category (to which I have no objection whatsoever)
<xnox> rbasak, in general, in the past, i have done so, yes. I think it was bundled with a "ftbfs in release" fix as well. But at the moment there are no inflight SRUs for src:systemd, and a backlog of things to fix in src:systemd for autopkgs; security fix; functionality bugs.
<xnox> rbasak, autopkgtest fixes only, in my mind, falls into a similar catergory as "ftbfs in release".
<xnox> should be fixed; better bundled; but is good to fix on its own too - to prevent security team tripping up on that.
<rbasak> OK. For me, FTBFS in release is a separate category
<rbasak> An autopkgtest fix is worth having around, but I'm not sure it's worth actually uploading to hit users until a different upload is needed.
<rbasak> It's unfortunate for SRUs that autopkgtests are bundled in the source package and require a new source upload and binary builds.
<xnox> rbasak, possibly useful to upload and keep it in -proposed; with subsequent uploads consuming it. Such that reverse tests can be triggered with all-proposed to pass with flying colours.
<rbasak> I don't think that necessarily warrants millions of users being made to download new binaries
<rbasak> xnox: that's a good idea
<xnox> there is no need to release into -updates.
<slashd> o/ sil2100, could you please approve 'sysstat' uploads for A/Z/X when you have a chance ? (LP: #1720627)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720627 in sysstat (Ubuntu Artful) "Segfault when using docker and overlay2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720627
<slashd> dgadomski, ^
<sil2100> slashd: hey! Let me take a look
<sil2100> slashd: just need to finish up something real quick
<slashd> sil2100, sure take your time
<coreycb> infinity or sil2100: if one of you has a moment today, there's a high priority fix for neutron in the unapproved queue for artful. this is a fix for bug 1731595 (neutron). bug 1734990 is blocking it in proposed but that is verified and should be ready to release.
<ubot5> bug 1731595 in neutron (Ubuntu Zesty) "L3 HA: multiple agents are active at the same time" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731595
<ubot5> bug 1734990 in nova (Ubuntu Artful) " [SRU] pike stable releases" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734990
<sil2100> coreycb: ACK
<xnox> are uploads working fine for people?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (artful-proposed/main) [1:3.26.2-0ubuntu0.1 => 1:3.26.2-0ubuntu0.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysstat [source] (artful-proposed) [11.5.7-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.3+16.04ubuntu1 => 1.3+16.04ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<apw> xnox, things are appearing in the queue since you asked ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3+16.04ubuntu2]
<xnox> i think my first upload got lost; second retry got accepted normally; and i have no reject mail.
<xnox> weird; then again that has not happened in years to me.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysstat [source] (zesty-proposed) [11.4.3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysstat [source] (xenial-proposed) [11.2.0-1ubuntu0.2]
<slashd> dgadomski, ^
<sil2100> coreycb: artful UNAPPROVED you say? I don't see it there, did someone handle it already or am I missing somehting?
<coreycb> sil2100: apologies, i meant zesty
<slashd> thanks sil2100 !
<coreycb> sil2100: in which case, the neutron upload is blocked by bug 1736149 and bug 1721286, which are verified and hopefully ready to release.
<ubot5> bug 1736149 in nova (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] ocata stable releases" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1736149
<ubot5> bug 1721286 in horizon (Ubuntu Artful) "Create volume from image displays incorrect AZs" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721286
<coreycb> sil2100: thanks for taking a look
<sil2100> coreycb: could you re-upload with the source package built with -v2:10.0.3-0ubuntu1 ?
<sil2100> coreycb: since we need to include the changelog of the previous release that's in the -proposed queue as well, otherwise it will go away
<coreycb> sil2100: would that be required if the version in proposed is ready to be released?
<sil2100> coreycb: no, in that case we're good
<sil2100> Let me check that
<coreycb> sil2100: ack thanks
<sil2100> hm, only problem that the 7-day aging period didn't finish, it's the 6th day
<sil2100> Let me look at the bug, maybe we can exception it
<sil2100> Ok, let's do this
<coreycb> sil2100: awesome thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (zesty-proposed) [2:10.0.4-0ubuntu2]
<sil2100> coreycb: while we're at it, I didn't look at this yet but I see 2 autopkgtest failures for the artful cinder upload, could you take a look and see if those are related?
<coreycb> sil2100: yep will do
<sil2100> Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgweather (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.0-1 => 3.26.0-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lowercase-keys [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-duplexer3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-timed-out [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgoocanvas2-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.06-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.14 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.14 => 1.66.15] (core)
<doko> hmm, somebody demoted golang-1.9* today ... promoted again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgoocanvas2-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.06-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lowercase-keys [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-duplexer3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-timed-out [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
<slangasek> anyone want to look into the madness that is a new merge of the lsb package breaking the c-icap autopkgtest, but only on ppc64el?
<mwhudson> that does sound moderately mad
<slangasek> (and so far not reproducible for me on diamond)
<xnox> doko, speaking of demotions - could "android-tools: android-tools-fsutils" source and binary be demoted? visible on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html not sure why it's not visible on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.html yet
<slangasek> Laney: aiui we need to manually create the adt images for each release from the cloud-image base before the runners will work again; but I'm working on that now
<Laney> nope
<Laney> it uses the upstream ones
<slangasek> oh?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing/+bug/1733839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1733839 in Auto Package Testing "Sometimes we use upstream cloud images without harmful packages removed" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> we should fix it like that IMO
<Laney> there's a race with upstream publication if you just do step 1
<Laney> if there's a newer upstream image it'll use that
<Laney> but since it does use them ATM, it's not actually necessary to make adt images
<slangasek> ah
<jbicha> xnox: speaking of android, do you want to comment on LP: #1734568 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1734568 in android-src-vendor (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete Android packages from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734568
<jbicha> (or find someone else who wants to take responsibility for no longer taking responsibility for them ;) )
<xnox> jbicha, i think that's fine; but you need to ping someone to sign off on that, which is not me. Try will cooke.
<Laney> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-artful/artful/arm64/c/clutter-1.0/20171211_221033_b8a9b@/log.gz
<Laney> seems to work
 * Laney goes away
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mailmanclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.1.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-get-func-name [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hyperkitty [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hyperkitty [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-get-func-name [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mailmanclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.1.1-3]
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squashfs-tools (artful-proposed/main) [1:4.3-4ubuntu1 => 1:4.3-4ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squashfs-tools (zesty-proposed/main) [1:4.3-3ubuntu2 => 1:4.3-3ubuntu2.17.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squashfs-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [1:4.2+20130409-2ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:4.2+20130409-2ubuntu0.14.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: squashfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [1:4.3-3ubuntu2 => 1:4.3-3ubuntu2.16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-mailman3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalframeml [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalframeml [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: norm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalframeml [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ratelimiter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clustershell [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: norm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-calendar [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: norm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hidapi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.99.post21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mnemonic [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.18-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ratelimiter [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-dgryski-go-farm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171119.ac7624ea8da3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: norm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hidapi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.99.post21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsonrpclib-pelix [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ratelimiter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hidapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.99.post21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalframeml [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-calendar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: geronimo-j2ee-management-1.1-spec [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hidapi [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.99.post21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unbescape [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalframeml [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ratelimiter [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-calendar [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plexus-languages [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libp11 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.4.7-2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hidapi [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.99.post21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ratelimiter [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: norm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-calendar [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-calendar [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hypre [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hidapi [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.99.post21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalframeml [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dde-calendar [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ratelimiter [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalorigin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: clonalorigin [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-todo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-todo [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-todo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-todo [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-todo [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-todo [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.2-2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg>  good morning, can anybody please update: ./pitti:force-badtest zodb/1:3.10.5+1.gb28a24c-1 to zodb/1:3.10.7-1build1
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, what about adding xandikos arm64 to the existing hint?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalframeml [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalframeml [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalframeml [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalframeml [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalframeml [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalframeml [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clustershell [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-calendar [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-calendar [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-calendar [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-calendar [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted geronimo-j2ee-management-1.1-spec [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-todo [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-todo [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-todo [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-calendar [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-mailman3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-todo [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-dgryski-go-farm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171119.ac7624ea8da3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dde-calendar [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-todo [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-todo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hypre [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsonrpclib-pelix [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libp11 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plexus-languages [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hidapi [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.99.post21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hidapi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.99.post21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hidapi [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.99.post21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ratelimiter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ratelimiter [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ratelimiter [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unbescape [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hidapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.99.post21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hidapi [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.99.post21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ratelimiter [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ratelimiter [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hidapi [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.99.post21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ratelimiter [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mnemonic [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.18-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please sil2100 release virtualbox to xenial updates too <3
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: will do! Sorry, yesterday I finished my shift around the start of the xenial pending list ;)
<sil2100> So I didn't manage to get to the later ones
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! they go together, this is why we wondered you missed them :
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<sil2100> Yeah, I dropped dead before I got to it
<LocutusOfBorg> did something bad happen to the incoming queue?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/petsc/3.7.7+dfsg1-2build3 is not showing up...
<cjwatson> 2017-12-12 11:16:11 INFO    Upload was rejected:
<cjwatson> 2017-12-12 11:16:11 INFO        GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20171212-111515-000836/ubuntu/petsc_3.7.7+dfsg1-2build3_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"]
<cjwatson> did you sign it with a key registered to your account in LP?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: ^-
<LocutusOfBorg> I use the same key and same account since years... let me check
<LocutusOfBorg> gpg:                using RSA key F34F09744E9F5DD9
<LocutusOfBorg> gpg: Good signature from "Gianfranco Costamagna <locutusofborg@debian.org>" [ultimate]
<LocutusOfBorg> gpg:                 aka "Gianfranco Costamagna <costamagnagianfranco@yahoo.it>" [ultimate]
<LocutusOfBorg> I uploaded in my ppa this morning
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco key is there
<apw> could it have expired ?
<LocutusOfBorg> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x92978A6E195E4921825F7FF0F34F09744E9F5DD9
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't think I ever set an expiration date
<LocutusOfBorg> I can send you the private key if you want to double check (this is a joke of course)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: occasional keyserver unreliability is not impossible; try reuploading
<LocutusOfBorg> done, lets see thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> what I'm wondering is... why didn't I get a reject message?
<LocutusOfBorg> because invalid key?
<LocutusOfBorg> same upload is fine now, thanks!
<cjwatson> because invalid key, indeed
<LocutusOfBorg> I admit I never understood such "feature", if somebody is trying to steal my key, better being notified :)
<cjwatson> it's to avoid backscatter spam
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, I get this
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/better-upload-error-notifications/+merge/311179 made it somewhat more liberal about sending rejection messages
<cjwatson> but there are still some constraints
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm wondering, did spammers seriously create changes file to spam people?
<cjwatson> not that, but it does quite frequently happen that people upload packages without setting the email address to themselves
<cjwatson> and we don't want that to spam whoever happened to be unfortunate enough to make the last upload of the package that the uploader copied
<cjwatson> so we require a signature before we send any notifications, because you can't make a signature just by blindly copying the last version of an existing package
<LocutusOfBorg> ok makes sense :
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> do we have any owner of irclogs.ubuntu.com here? I would really appreciate having symlinks to the current day, to avoid having to change the url each day :D
<cjwatson> rt@ubuntu.com
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<acheronuk> Laney: is something up with cloud images?
<acheronuk> autopkgtest-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -v -r bionic
<acheronuk> gives me:
<acheronuk> [*     ] A start job is running for Wait for… to be Configured (33s / no limit)
<acheronuk> [ ***  ] A start job is running for Wait for… to be Configured (34s / no limit)
<acheronuk> [  *** ] A start job is running for Wait for… to be Configured (35s / no limit)
<acheronuk> [FAILED] Failed to start Wait for Network to be Configured.
<acheronuk> then kicks it to a ubuntu login
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26169947/
<LocutusOfBorg> same here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgweather (zesty-proposed/main) [3.24.1-0ubuntu0.1 => 3.24.1-0ubuntu0.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libgweather (xenial-proposed/main) [3.18.2-0ubuntu0.1 => 3.18.2-0ubuntu0.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: thanks.
<LocutusOfBorg> acheronuk, I'm interested in how you use them btw, a wiki might be appreciated! seems an easy way to run local tests
<LocutusOfBorg> I used to do something like: sudo autopkgtest-build-lxc ubuntu artful; sudo autopkgtest --shell-fail --apt-upgrade xandikos -- lxc --sudo autopkgtest-artful --logfile foo
<LocutusOfBorg> but it doesn't work anymore
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: yes, the lxd/lxc ones are broken now for me as well
<juliank> I'm just running autopkgtest -B ./apt_1.5.1.dsc -- lxd images:debian/sid :D
<juliank> Now, if the sbuild integration worked, that would be nice
<acheronuk> juliank: fails for ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-104.127~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-104.127] (core, kernel)
<juliank> It just hangs for me, yeah
<juliank> launching a container manually for ubuntu:a works
<Laney> autopkgtest-build-lxd works
<Laney> I'm not sure if the cloud images have become broken for local launching
<juliank> I need to get sbuild working. It complains it cannot find lxc, probably "forgot" to look in /snap/bin somewhere along the line
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-104.127~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-104.127]
<juliank> classic btrfs: 3.1GB avail, "No space left on device"
<acheronuk> Laney: autopkgtest-build-lxd works, but I could never get the tests to run with the result. have you any example test run line?
<Laney> autopkgtest --apt-upgrade gzip --shell-fail -- lxd autopkgtest/ubuntu/bionic/amd64
<acheronuk> tahnks. on wrong machin thsis sec, so will try in a bit
<acheronuk> *machine this sec
<acheronuk> Laney: thanks. I think I was missing the leading 'autopkgtest' on the container name I think.
<Laney> nod
<Laney> you can see that using `lxc image list'
<acheronuk> cool. I don't use lxd much, so can get a bit lost with the various wiki pages that are not overly clear
<juliank> I'd really love to get rid of chroots for sbuilding and just use lxd, now that I use lxd.
<jamespage> bdmurray: hi - thanks for processing bug 1728132
<ubot5`> bug 1728132 in percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 (Ubuntu Artful) "percona-cluster crashes on artful deploys" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728132
<jamespage> bdmurray: however I've made a bit of a faux-pas
<jamespage> bdmurray: I also worked on bug 1735691
<ubot5`> bug 1735691 in percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 (Ubuntu Artful) "[SRU] percona-xtradb-cluster 5.6.37, percona-galera 3.21" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1735691
<jamespage> which the security team accepted into security-proposed last week; those updates include the fix for bug 1728132 on artful
<ubot5`> bug 1728132 in percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6 (Ubuntu Artful) "percona-cluster crashes on artful deploys" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728132
<jamespage> I've valided the security updates on artful, which also confirmed bug 1728132 is resolved
<jamespage> bdmurray: is the best way forward to remove the update from artful-proposed, and just go with whats in security-proposed for artful?
<apw> jamespage, are the versions sanely disjoint ?
<jamespage> apw: not sure I understand your question?
<apw> the version in the security-proposed, that isn't the same as what you did, it is lower or higher, or whatever
<jamespage> the versions in security-proposed dtrt with regards to moving forwards from the version in artful (indeed its included in the changelog as well)
<jamespage> version in artful-proposed
<jamespage> apw: on normal mysql style, the security updates include upstream version bumps...
<apw> jamespage, ok so when they release that i assume your -proposed will be lower version and automatically on our list to reap
<jamespage> (artful-proposed) 5.6.34-26.19-0ubuntu4.17.10.1 -> (security-arful-proposed) 5.6.37-26.21-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<jamespage> 5.6.37-26.21-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 includes the changes made at 5.6.34-26.19-0ubuntu4.17.10.1
<apw> then i think you can just let security do their thing and release it
<jamespage> apw: that will rollup all of the security + artful-proposed goodness
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-fan (xenial-proposed/main) [0.12.8~16.04.1 => 0.12.8~16.04.2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, doing bglibs transition *now*
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/costamagnagianfranco-ppa/+packages
<LocutusOfBorg> so far so good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-fan [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.12.8~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bglibs [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bglibs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bglibs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bglibs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bglibs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bglibs [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.03+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution-data-server (artful-proposed/main) [3.26.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.26.3-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-mz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-gettext-i18n-rails-js [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rstudioapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-go-kit-kit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.6.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: evolution (artful-proposed/universe) [3.26.1-1 => 3.26.3-0ubuntu0.1] (ubuntukylin)
<ahasenack> hi, does ubuntu-fan need a special push? I'm not seeing it in xenial-proposed yet, and excuses is complaining about missing builds: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/xenial/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-fan
<ahasenack> but it looks like it only builds on amd64
<ahasenack> the previous one only shows amd64 builds at least: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-fan/0.12.8~16.04.1
<ahasenack> ok, arch is all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (zesty-proposed/partner) [1:20171114.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
<Laney> ahasenack: it's not published yet, see rmadison -s xenial-proposed ubuntu-fan
<Laney> no 'all' there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpaste [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpaste [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpaste [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpaste [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpaste [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpaste [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.26.0-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpaste [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpaste [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpaste [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpaste [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bglibs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bglibs [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bglibs [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalorigin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-go-kit-kit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpaste [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted norm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted norm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted norm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gettext-i18n-rails-js [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bglibs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bglibs [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpaste [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted norm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rstudioapi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bglibs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.03+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-mz [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted clonalorigin [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted norm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5r6+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1737704
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1737704 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "Cloud-init fails if iso9660 filesystem on non-cdrom path in 20171211 image." [High,In progress]
<acheronuk> is that the cloud image issue I had? ^^^^
<acheronuk> if so, sounds fixed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nginx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nginx [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<teward> *yawns*
<teward> well at least nginx is building properly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nginx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nginx [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nginx [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nginx [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<blackboxsw> acheronuk: likely, this affected cloud-images today for bionic. and fix has been queued. should be fixed in the next build on bionic (cloud-init 17.1-60-ga30a3bb5-0ubuntu1)
<acheronuk> blackboxsw: great. thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-libs (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-backend-gcp (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (artful-proposed/main) [1.169.1 => 1.169.2] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.14 => 1.157.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (zesty-proposed/main) [1.164.2 => 1.164.3] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: cpdb-backend-cups (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (xenial-proposed/main) [2:8.4.0-0ubuntu5 => 2:8.4.0-0ubuntu6] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<wxl> anyone have any familiarity with running autopkgtests-virt-lxd? i've got some weird quirk going on.
<wxl> namely: https://share.riseup.net/#VcCjjUmOSMG5TNsgeMFgWw
<wxl> i basically took all the defaults for lxd init, so ipv4/6 support should be auto
<juliank> well "|| if" seems broken
<juliank> hmm actually that's legal syntax
<juliank> I don't understand it failing
<wxl> the issue i'm seeing is perhaps related to the networking complaint
<juliank> Oh no, I had that too
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> maybe i should try another package
<juliank> But it worked
<juliank> I think --apt-pocket=proposed is what's broken here for some reason
<wxl> i don't know how exactly though as the Release file IS there
<juliank> It retried.
<juliank> It fails at first because network was not fully setup AFAICT
<juliank> which I guess can happen
<wxl> oh i guess with it finding Sources and Packages, assumedly it's grokked Release
<wxl> i get this same problem with libpng
<wxl> so it's not about this one package
<juliank> I'm confused about the syntax error, because, as mentioned, this is looking fine
<juliank> And of course: It did the update.
<juliank> I'm installing deps now
<juliank> so it seems to work for me
<wxl> :(
<wxl> it does seem to be using ipv6 which.. should.. work...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15]
<blackboxsw> acheronuk: looks like cloud-init rev cloud-init 17.1-60-ga30a3bb5-0ubuntu1 is officially available  now in bionic
<blackboxsw> just FYI
<acheronuk> TY :)
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Are there any plans to fix bug 1734278 in artful?
<ubot5`> bug 1734278 in OEM Priority Project "Grub2 cannot boot up when 8254 time function disable" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734278
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-alias-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-alias-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-alias-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-alias-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-alias-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-alias-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aladin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.056+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-picker [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pk11 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~git20171109-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jag [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-picker [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pk11 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~git20171109-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-knqyf263-go-rpm-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170716.74609b8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-knqyf263-go-deb-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20170509.9865fe1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-picker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-picker [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jag [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-assertive [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-trezor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pk11 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~git20171109-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pk11 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~git20171109-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-picker [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-applause [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tldr-py [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pk11 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~git20171109-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jag [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tpm2-pk11 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0~git20171109-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browser-stdout [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-picker [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jag [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jag [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jag [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jag [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jag [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jag [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-alias-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-alias-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-alias-perl [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jag [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jag [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-alias-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jag [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-alias-perl [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-alias-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nginx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nginx [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nginx [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nginx [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nginx [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nginx [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.6-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-knqyf263-go-deb-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170509.9865fe1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-applause [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pk11 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171109-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pk11 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171109-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pk11 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171109-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-knqyf263-go-rpm-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170716.74609b8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pk11 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171109-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pk11 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171109-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-assertive [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tpm2-pk11 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0~git20171109-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-picker [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-picker [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-picker [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-picker [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-picker [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-picker [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.1-1]
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: looks like that was already accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aladin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [10.056+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browser-stdout [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tldr-py [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-trezor [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.16-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, yes thanks, and I'm working on gdbm too on ppa
<cyphermox> bdmurray: will upload that next
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cson-parser [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diaspora [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.6.0.1+debian-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dewalls [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dewalls [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dewalls [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted diaspora [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.0.1+debian-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dewalls [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-cson-parser [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dewalls [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dewalls [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dewalls [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dewalls [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dewalls [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dewalls [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dewalls [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dewalls [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgweather [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.2-0ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgweather [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libgweather [source] (zesty-proposed) [3.24.1-0ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.29.1-12ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: raqm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: raqm [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 389-ds-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.7.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hug [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ansi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: raqm [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: raqm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsquery [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rpyc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: radio-beam [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: raqm [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: raqm [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> s390x autopkgtesting was down, but now should be back up
<teward> i've seen a large # of arm64 autopkgtests been stuck on 'in progress' for a while, is this normal?
<teward> (only noticed because `nginx` package)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.29.1-12ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hug [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.0-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsquery [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raqm [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raqm [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raqm [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raqm [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raqm [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted raqm [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 389-ds-base [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.7.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted radio-beam [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ansi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rpyc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<mwhudson> teward: iirc there are/were some infra issues meaning that the arm64 testers were getting though jobs slowly
<mwhudson> might be fixed now? the queues seem to be coming down finally (if not very quickly)
<Laney> it's being ground through
<Laney> not that slowly, but there was a backlog
<Laney> KDE tests use the autopkgtest machines as buildds so they seriously strain it, unfortunately
<mwhudson> yeah kde and perl on $foo-changes are bad news for anyone else :)
<Laney> at least the perl ones run fast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> Laney: should we consider turning up a few more arm64 runners?  We went down from 40 to 30, and it does seem slower than the other archs
<slangasek> Laney: spot-checking the graphs, it seems arm64 may be clearing the queue about 30% slower than the next slowest arch (i386)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (artful-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.85 => 1.85.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virt-manager (artful-proposed/universe) [1:1.4.0-5ubuntu2 => 1:1.4.0-5ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu2]
<tsimonq2> Large autopkgtest queues on arm64 are stalling the KDE Frameworks 5.41 transition :/
<tsimonq2> Any chance we could kick it up a notch or are we just gonna have to wait for the 700 tests to clear the queue while all other arches are done?
<ahasenack> I've seen test queues lasting 2 weeks in the past
<ahasenack> bad times
<ahasenack> I think that was the glibc transition in artful iirc
<doko> tsimonq2: well, that's because the kde packagers are misusing autopkg test resources, rebuilding the app in each autopkg test ...
<tsimonq2> doko: I'll look into it, you might be right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphviz [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphviz [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.40.1-0ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dotenv [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.1-1.1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek, infinity: Should a retry fix this? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu-next/bionic/daily-live-20171213.log
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> (it might not be the only failure with the same root cause, whether it')
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> s/it'/it's livefs or something else/
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I would expect a retry might fix it; and if a retry doesn't fix it then we definitely should investigate
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sure.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.7 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.7.0~a3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dotenv [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.1-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.7 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.7.0~a3-2]
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-stdlib-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.4~rc1-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-stdlib-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4~rc1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3.6 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.4~rc1-2] (core, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3.6 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4~rc1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1] (core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1] (core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1] (core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1] (core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1] (core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mir [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1] (core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chess.app [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patman [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cl-mustache [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.12.1-9-g684f227-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-config-chain [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chess.app [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: patman [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chess.app [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chess.app [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chess.app [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pragha [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pragha [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chess.app [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pragha [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knot-resolver [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python3-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [3.6.4~rc1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pragha [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pragha [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pragha [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python3-defaults [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.6.4~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mir [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.29.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pragha [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pragha [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pragha [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pragha [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pragha [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pragha [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chess.app [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chess.app [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chess.app [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chess.app [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chess.app [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chess.app [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knot-resolver [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cl-mustache [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.1-9-g684f227-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patman [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-config-chain [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted patman [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2+dfsg-1]
<Laney> slangasek: did you check it with the same jobs?
<Laney> slangasek: We had the backlog due to the images going missing, and then they've been churning KDE which is the slowest batch of tests that we have
<Laney> but in general, in favour of more runners, sure
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.3, Artful 17.10 | Archive: open | s390x autopkgtesting is currently not working | Bionic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
<LocutusOfBorg> hello question, now why3 testsuite requires a new package cvc4 available only in i386 and amd64
<LocutusOfBorg> this makes the testsuite fail on other architectures (already disabled on ppc64el and s390x btw)
<LocutusOfBorg> so, what about hinting the testsuite and ignore it? I would prefer at least to run such cvc4 tests on amd64 and i386
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.10.0-43.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.10.0-43.47~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qreator (xenial-proposed/universe) [13.05.3-2fakesync1 => 13.05.3-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-qrencode (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.01-5 => 1.01-5ubuntu1~xenial] (no packageset)
<rbasak> ^ ~xenial is dangerous
<rbasak> Because xenial > artful.
<LocutusOfBorg> rbasak, , not in this particular case
<LocutusOfBorg> because artful has version 2.foo, so it has zesty and so on
<LocutusOfBorg> but I agree, 16.04.bar would have been a better naming :)
<rbasak> LocutusOfBorg: I'm aware, but people copy patterns. Please don't start a broken pattern :)
<rbasak> There's no reason to do it differently here.
<LocutusOfBorg> I totally agree, I would reject such package of course
<LocutusOfBorg> just pointing that the uploader has been "lucky" this time :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maas [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.9.5+bzr4599-0ubuntu1~14.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.10.0-43.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.10.0-43.47~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (xenial-proposed/main) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu2 => 2:9.1.2-0ubuntu3] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> doing some queue surgery wrt. my query on #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> hopefully I don't mess it up, but if any requests go missing that's probably why
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: Released: Xenial 16.04.3, Artful 17.10 | Archive: open | Bionic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
<Laney> s390x back
<slangasek> Laney: wrt checking with the same jobs, no, I was just eyeballing the queues... so yes, it's not entirely apples-to-apples because arm64 was trying to work through some of the slower tests when I measured, that other archs had already gotten through.  I'm happy to re-check over the next couple of days now that the queues are at near-parity and KDE is behind us
<Laney> slangasek: The durations of the test runs are all stored in the DB, so it should be possible to use that to compare across arches if you wanted to do it that way
 * Laney is irritated that random things break all the time
<slangasek> Laney: do you have any existing queries around test durations that I could borrow?
<Laney> slangasek: I'm afraid not, sorry :(
<slangasek> ok :)
<Laney> there's nothing more fun than writing SQL though
<slangasek> Laney: I don't mind writing the sql, but I assume I'm going to need to post-process it into a report that summarizes :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: formiko [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-parnurzeal-gorequest [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-prometheus-tsdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.0~git20171114.a00d700-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xhtml2pdf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-webpack-rails [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: helpman [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzc [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libzc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-got [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [7.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: defcon [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-lexical-scope [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-package-json [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rabbitmq-java-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [5.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-labeled-stream-splicer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-randomfill [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-npmrc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-replace [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openshot-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: parso [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> sil2100: Are you still doing SRU stuff?
<bdmurray> And maybe I should switch my day to Tuesday so we quit overlapping
<Laney> slangasek: could you keep half an eye on armhf during your day please?
<Laney> it didn't get to my queued python3.6 triggered jobs yet so I'm not certain that the earlier issue is fixed (although I expect it to be)
<Laney> but if they all tmpfail themselves to death the answer will be nope
<sil2100> bdmurray: today I was mostly doing kernel stuff
<sil2100> bdmurray: I guess it's ok, I'll just try to do it more in the morning in this case, usually it somehow slides into my evening usually
<bdmurray> sil2100: You did release some packages and the SRU report hadn't updated yet so I wasted a wee bit of time
<sil2100> But that's something I just have to fix
<Laney> symptom was installing python3-defaults from proposed wouldn't upgrade python3.6 because it wasn't pinned (or the other way around?) but we called apt -y so apt went ahead and did what we asked anyway and removed python3-distutils and things including nplan which breaks the instance
<sil2100> bdmurray: I did release the openstack stuff but that was around the time of our team meeting
<sil2100> bdmurray: maybe the report is not updated?
<Laney> adding the missing package to apt-pocket=proposed *should* fix it but like I say that theory is untested in production although a manual run worked
<Laney> see you
<bdmurray> sil2100: Its not a big deal but I also thought moving one of us to Tuesday the queue might be more steady.
<bdmurray> sil2100: Yeah, it only runs every 4 hours iirc
<sil2100> bdmurray: Generated: 2017-12-14 11:46:37 UTC
<sil2100> Ah, ok, crap, thought it's more frequent than that
<bdmurray> Its really not a huge deal just trying to be more efficient.
<slangasek> Laney: yes, will watch today
<slangasek> Laney: what was the earlier armhf issue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maas (trusty-proposed/main) [1.9.5+bzr4599-0ubuntu1~14.04.2 => 1.9.5+bzr4599-0ubuntu1~14.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> bdmurray: ^^ on the SRU front, this is an revamp of an upload that was rejected yesterday and could use an urgent re-looksie
<slangasek> "an revamp" ok clearly my IRC messages need an editor
<bdmurray> maybe the r is silent?
<rbasak> slangasek, bdmurray: I'm still around if needed.
<rbasak> Or shall I leave it to bdmurray?
<bdmurray> I'm about to push the button.
<rbasak> OK
<bdmurray> Or the key I should say.
 * rbasak has an enter button, not a return key :-P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.9.5+bzr4599-0ubuntu1~14.04.3]
<dannf> could we get the remaining arch builds for grub2/xenial-proposed approved? i need the arm64 one to be able to verify the fix
<slangasek> dannf: accepted
<dannf> slangasek: thx!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: lxd (trusty-backports/universe) [2.0.10-0ubuntu1~14.04.2 => 2.0.11-0ubuntu1~14.04.4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (trusty-backports) [2.0.11-0ubuntu1~14.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virt-manager [source] (artful-proposed) [1:1.4.0-5ubuntu2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (artful-proposed) [1:1.6.1-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted networking-l2gw [source] (artful-proposed) [1:11.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (artful-proposed) [1:3.26.2-0ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squashfs-tools [source] (artful-proposed) [1:4.3-4ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squashfs-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.3-3ubuntu2.17.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (zesty-proposed/main) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.17.04.3 => 2.3.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted resolvconf [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.79ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (xenial-proposed/main) [2.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 => 2.3.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squashfs-tools [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:4.3-3ubuntu2.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.5.9-5ubuntu0.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected python-qrencode [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.01-5ubuntu1~xenial]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted qreator [source] (xenial-proposed) [13.05.3-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted squashfs-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:4.2+20130409-2ubuntu0.14.04.2]
<balloons> bdmurray, do you have time to have a look at a juju sru today?
<bdmurray> balloons: sure
<balloons> bdmurray, thank you. Should be in the queue for zesty and xenial -- nothing for later releases remember as juju isn't in the archive post-zesty
<bdmurray> balloons: thanks for the reminder
<bdmurray> balloons: this should superseded the existing package in -proposed?
<balloons> bdmurray, yes
<balloons> The existing package in proposed is fine, but the ADT test has one failure in it, so it didn't leave proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-qrencode (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.01-5 => 1.01-5ubuntu1~16.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<bdmurray> slangasek: the pending sru report seems outdated - I don't have any mails about the cronjob...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted juju-core [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-qrencode [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.01-5ubuntu1~16.04]
<slangasek> bdmurray: hmm, it'll be a bit before I can check
<slangasek> bdmurray: 10186 ?        S      0:49 /usr/bin/python /home/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-report
<bdmurray> pending-sru.html.new is empty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted defcon [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-parnurzeal-gorequest [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted helpman [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted formiko [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-prometheus-tsdb [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171114.a00d700-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-got [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-grunt-replace [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-labeled-stream-splicer [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-npmrc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-randomfill [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted parso [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-webpack-rails [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-lexical-scope [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openshot-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xhtml2pdf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-package-json [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rabbitmq-java-client [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-15
<slangasek> bdmurray: that process is still in the same state an hour later, including no further cpu time used, so it's blocked on something I can't see (because /someone/ we know needed to make strace not work against already running processes).  I think it got stuck due to a network outage to launchpad, given the file list.  Killing it and running again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cu2qu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-dlang [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-dlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-dlang [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-dlang [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-dlang [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-dlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-dlang [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-dlang [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-dlang [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-dlang [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cu2qu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libzc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-105.128] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-105.128]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-138.187] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufo2ft [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-105.128~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: file-roller (xenial-proposed/main) [3.16.5-0ubuntu1.2 => 3.26.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected file-roller [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.26.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-105.128~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-138.187]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected opengcs [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-wallpapers [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [18.04] (personal-fossfreedom)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: opengcs (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.4+dfsg1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (artful-proposed) [1.169.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.164.3]
<slashd> slangasek, I have found a potential issue with the openjdk-8 depend for ca-certificates-java pkg. Can you please review my comment when you have a chance, I'd like to have your opinion on this --> LP: #1723198 (comment #16) to choose the best approach.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1723198 in ca-certificates-java (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 fails with: ca-certificates 20170717~16.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723198
<slashd> slashd, sorry wrong channel
<balloons> bdmurray, thanks for reviewing the juju sru last night. I did the validation this morning and all the autopkgtests are passing now with 2.3 :-). Might we be able to push these into updates today?
<bdmurray> balloons: Not on a friday
<balloons> bdmurray, no worries, I figured as much :-)
<balloons> Just glad the adt tests are sorted
<bdmurray> balloons: also I don't see that other bug as having been verified yet
<wgrant> Which Juju version is to be SRUed?
<bdmurray> bug 1718213
<ubot5`> bug 1718213 in juju-core (Ubuntu Zesty) "[SRU] Juju 2.3.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718213
<wgrant> Hm does that include Juju releases with catastrophic upgrade bugs?
<wgrant> IMO SRUing anything before 2.3.2 is wrong
<wgrant> eg. https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1737058
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1737058 in juju "network-get fails to find configs on 2.3.0 that worked on 2.2.6" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> Juju 2.3 may be in simplestreams, but it's not production-ready until 2.3.2 at the earliest.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.5-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.5-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.5-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.5-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.5-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-guard-compat [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caja [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.5-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-guard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.14.1-1] (no packageset)
<balloons> wgrant, yea, it still has the bug, but it is the last stable version of juju. Nothing about the client changes that
<balloons> bdmurray, sorry, which bug is missing validation?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates-java (xenial-proposed/main) [20160321 => 20160321ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-wallpapers [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-guard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-guard-compat [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufo2ft [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.2-1]
<bdmurray> balloons: bug 1727355
<ubot5`> bug 1727355 in distro-info-data (Ubuntu Zesty) "Juju attempts to bootstrap bionic by default" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1727355
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caja [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.5-2]
<balloons> bdmurray, ahh, right, ty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates-java (zesty-proposed/main) [20161107 => 20161107ubuntu1] (core)
<slashd> davecore ^
<balloons> wgrant, btw, trying to put out a 2.2.7 today
<davecore> slashd: ack
<doko> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/l/lmfit-py/20171215_165911_443ed@/log.gz
<doko> a python3.5 (yes .5) traceback showing up?
<doko> tjaalton: fyi, there are some freeipa autopkg test failures
<tjaalton> doko: likely the same reason as dogtag-pki, libjaxrs-api update
<tjaalton> I need to package jboss-jaxrs-api..
<tjaalton> doko: hm no, looks like it fails to resolve the ip address of the vm
<tjaalton> this used to work: IP=`ip route get 1.1.1.1 | awk '{print $NF; exit}'`
<slangasek> tjaalton: it fails because you are getting multiple default routes
<tjaalton> ah :)
<slangasek> which I think is a bug, but you should still filter down to 1
<slangasek> er, although, you have the 'exit' in there
 * slangasek ponders
<slangasek> yeah, it's not that, because the 'exit' is there precisely so you only get one result
<tjaalton> I must've copied that from somewhere, can't remember where.. but anyway
<slangasek> just spot-checked, and I get reasonable results for that command in an autopkgtest instance
<tjaalton> hrm
<doko> fyi, demoted graphviz in -proposed. need to see what pulls it back again ... will look at it tomorrow
<doko> Laney: still seeing the installation issues with python3-distlib, so let's try to get the migration done soonish
<tjaalton> slangasek: was that with updated iproute2? I see that it got updated after the last working freeipa autopkgtest run
<slangasek> tjaalton: hmm, it should've been, but let me check
<slangasek> tjaalton: aha, yes, the output of iproute2 has changed
<slangasek> 1.1.1.1 via 192.168.15.1 dev wlan2 src 192.168.15.71 uid 1000
<slangasek>     cache
<tjaalton> grreat
<slangasek> tjaalton: so I'll mark that badtest in the meantime
<tjaalton> yes, it would fail later anyway because the dogtag instance would be broken..
<tjaalton> might fix that over the holidays
<slangasek> tjaalton: ok.  meanwhile, I'm going to upload the fix for the iproute2 issue because I'm already here
<tjaalton> oh, I can fix freeipa if you meant that?
<slangasek> tjaalton: too late, I uploaded
<slangasek> ;)
<tjaalton> heh, okay
<tjaalton> no worries
<slangasek> tjaalton: and it ftbfs on all archs
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> ah yes
<tjaalton> 4.4.x is too old for new samba
<tjaalton> I have 4.6 almost done in git, but it needs bind 9.11 which is fairly new in debian
<slangasek> tjaalton: ok, bind9 merge is due and I discussed it already w/ the server team, since it's required for openssl 1.1.1
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> hmm actually upstream provided a backport for 4.4 to build against new samba, so I'll push that (and the autopkgtest update) to debian, then sync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-polkit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-polkit [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-polkit [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-polkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-polkit [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: terminado [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-polkit [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
<slangasek> slashd: your xenial upload has wrong changelog syntax to link the bug; I'm rejecting/reuploading
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ca-certificates-java [source] (xenial-proposed) [20160321ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates-java (xenial-proposed/main) [20160321 => 20160321ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ca-certificates-java [source] (zesty-proposed) [20161107ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates-java (zesty-proposed/main) [20161107 => 20161107ubuntu1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ca-certificates-java [source] (xenial-proposed) [20160321ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ca-certificates-java [source] (zesty-proposed) [20161107ubuntu1]
<doko> ginggs: any opinion on the python-bayespy autopkg tests? the seem to regress on non-x86, but it seems to be all fine with 0.5.8, filed a Debian issue for now
<ginggs> doko: i'll have a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-polkit [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-polkit [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-polkit [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted terminado [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-polkit [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-polkit [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mate-polkit [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.18.2-2]
<ginggs> doko: python-bayespy 0.5.8, 0.5.11 and 0.5.12 all FTBFS for me on armhf (debian testing)
<doko> ginggs: ohh, ok. so maybe I ask to ignore the test results then
<ginggs> doko: it seems pretty broken to segfault when building the package
<doko> I am tempted to remove the package
<ginggs> doko: or restrict build to amd64, i386 ?
<ginggs> or wait, it's arch:all
<ginggs> i think it can still be removed from the other architectures, so it is not installable
<doko> when you make it non-installable then it won't migrate, so you should make sure that the autopkg tests are ignored on non x86
<ginggs> doko: i think L-aney might have fixed that, but not 100% sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcidr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcidr [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcidr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: autosuspend [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcidr [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcidr [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcidr [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> debhelper merge from Debian, if anyone wants to test: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/debhelper/+packages
<tsimonq2> infinity: Seeing as packages synced from Debian are going to start to fail if they depend on debhelper 11 and this isn't merged, it would be good to have a review.
<doko> mitya57: did you see these timeouts before?
<doko> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/arm64/s/sphinx/20171216_092435_ee3c4@/log.gz
<infinity> tsimonq2: If things are depending on it the same day it's uploaded, those things are welcome to break.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Please let the bugs shake out in Debian for a bit.  The merge is *not* urgent.
<infinity> (It's pretty much the opposite of urgent)
<infinity> Although, the only real change here is the installsystemd one.  Meh.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Anyhow, I'll look at it in the next week or so, but yeah, not urgent.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Alright, understood.
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, in case you want, I'm here to help if needed, and if you are busy :)
<LocutusOfBorg> there is an interesting bugfix on dbgsym generation, I need to dig into the bug
<mitya57> doko: looks like a random failure, three subsequent runs on arm64 passed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vlc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1] (kubuntu, mozilla)
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> whoops
#ubuntu-release 2017-12-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.0.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.0.1-1] (core)
<slashd> slangasek, thanks for re-uploading it. I still wonder why I missed that syntax, sorry for the inconvenient.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.0.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.0.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libepubgen [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-matching [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-matching [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libreoffice-texmaths [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.43-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-matching [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-matching [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libepubgen [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uranium [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-matching [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libepubgen [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-matching [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [4.9-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libepubgen [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libepubgen [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.0.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libepubgen [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-5.0 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:5.0.1-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-5.0 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libepubgen [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libepubgen [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libepubgen [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libepubgen [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libepubgen [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libepubgen [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-matching [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-matching [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-matching [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-matching [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-matching [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [4.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-matching [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.9-2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcidr [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcidr [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcidr [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcidr [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcidr [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcidr [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vlc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted autosuspend [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uranium [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libreoffice-texmaths [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.43-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-store (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.4.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-store [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-store [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-store [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0~dfsg1-3] (kubuntu)
<tsimonq2> doko: I thought we agreed to *not* do the debhelper merge right away?
<tsimonq2> doko: I gave something to infinity to review...
<tsimonq2> ("infinity> tsimonq2: Please let the bugs shake out in Debian for a bit.  The merge is *not* urgent.")
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qupzilla [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.2~dfsg1-1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-tweaks (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.30.1-1 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborigin2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [2:20110117-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborigin2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2:20110117-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborigin2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [2:20110117-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborigin2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:20110117-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborigin2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:20110117-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liborigin2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:20110117-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psi4 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psi4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: psi4 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborigin2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2:20110117-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborigin2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2:20110117-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborigin2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2:20110117-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborigin2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2:20110117-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborigin2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2:20110117-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liborigin2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [2:20110117-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psi4 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psi4 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted psi4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.18.0-1007.7~16.04.2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> hi SRU-Team, there is libvirt_4.6.0-2ubuntu3.2 in C-unapproved - that is just a one line change on top of what is in -proposed
<cpaelzer> this was found on proposed verification and I would be happy if that fixup could be accepted so that we can retest and finally at some point release the fixes
<cpaelzer> rbasak: this is the one I mentioned on friday ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [4.6.0-2ubuntu3.2]
<apw> cpaelzer, ^
<cpaelzer> thanks++
<cpaelzer> testing once built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.18.0-1007.7~16.04.2]
<jbicha> hi, I guess we're going to need the fixes for Debian bug 867081 in order for perl's autopkgtest queue to pass
<ubot5> Debian bug 867081 in autopkgtest "autopkgtest: @ no longer pulls in packages with versioned Provides" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/867081
<oSoMoN> dear SRU team, could you please consider accepting libreoffice{,-l10n} 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 in cosmic? thanks!
<jbicha> oh I should read all my email before posting here :)
<teward> jbicha: heh.  that'd help yes :)
<teward> (I made that mistake before too :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.408.41 => 2.408.42] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.24.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.24.1-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
<doko> Laney, vorlon: please see above, apparently the update to a new autopkg test is now blocking perl and poppler
<jbicha> doko: it's already fixed for perl, the tests just need to be retried (which I've already done), see libautodie-perl for instance
<doko> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (bionic-proposed/main) [3.22.30-1ubuntu1 => 3.22.30-1ubuntu2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.4 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu2.5] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9.1 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu9.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu3.6 => 2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu3.7] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<Laney> doko: if you want to claim such a thing, links to evidence would be appreciated please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.11 => 2.525.12] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.12.4-1ubuntu1.1 => 1.12.4-1ubuntu1.2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
 * tsimonq2 finally has some spare time...
<tsimonq2> doko: doit> New failures.
<doko> tsimonq2: it's pytest
<doko> Laney: I didn't claim that. see above
<tsimonq2> doko: ack
<tsimonq2> doko: (tin was also my AM for my recent DD application, I nagged him about uploading it but it seems he didn't bite :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-music [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.11+ds-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oops [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.14-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> Laney: do you think the following might be related to the new autopkgtest?
<cpaelzer> test on vagrant-libvirt (trigger libvirt upload in cosmic-proposed)
<cpaelzer> new bad results, all skipped but evaluated as "fail"
<cpaelzer> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/v/vagrant-libvirt/20181210_130429_ecc9d@/log.gz
<cpaelzer> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/v/vagrant-libvirt/20181210_151616_e7572@/log.gz
<cpaelzer> an example of an old good result looks exactly the same to me
<cpaelzer> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-cosmic/cosmic/armhf/v/vagrant-libvirt/20181129_142149_d4c77@/log.gz
<ginggs> does anyone know what happened to python-pyftpdlib's autopkgtest results?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oops [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.14-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.1.11+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deepin-music [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.1.11+ds-1]
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: you synced vtk7, now having unresolved dependencies on armhf and arm64
<doko> Logan: second gudhi  ping. you dropped necessary Ubuntu changes
<Laney> cpaelzer: we need to handle exit 8 as passed I think
<cpaelzer> Laney: is that a new rc for this kind of skip now?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> 'all skipped'
<Laney> in Debian they call it a 'neutral' result
<Laney> I copied that a bit here: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/vagrant-libvirt/cosmic/armhf
<Laney> but britney should now see it as a pass
<cpaelzer> so that made even my old results "neutral" as I see
<cpaelzer> no need to rerun them
<cpaelzer> great
<cpaelzer> I'll wait for the next update to excuses (on cosmic actually) and let you know if it is no more red there
<tkamppeter> Hi, cups-filters and poppler are stuck in disco-proposed for no obvious reason, they are both "Valid Candidate", what is happening here?
<Laney> a transition, see update_output.txt
<tkamppeter> Where do I find update_output.txt?
<Laney> replace update_excuses.html with update_output.txt :-)
<seb128> speaking of which, does anyone understand from update_output.txt what's the status
<seb128> that's a long list, another transition got in between the poppler one clearing off?
<Laney> hunspell did
<Laney> dunno what the rest of this stuff is
<Laney> looking forward to Till helping :>
<seb128> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I know, I'm already looking at it
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, please update ubuntu-release hint: force-badtest ocfs2-tools/1.8.5-6ubuntu1/s390x and add force-badtest ocfs2-tools/1.8.5-7/s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> also, please update force-badtest symfony/3.4.19+dfsg-1ubuntu1 to force-badtest symfony/3.4.20+dfsg-1ubuntu1 thanks
<tkamppeter> What does this cryptic stuff in update_output.txt all mean?
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<Laney> tkamppeter: you n ever helped with a transition before?
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: send a merge proposal please
<Laney> tkamppeter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/ might help you
<tkamppeter> no, I never ran into such a situation?
<Laney> k, well first step is to get perl to go to become a valid candidate
<Laney> s/go to//
<tkamppeter> I have read the doc now and so it seems that poppler and cups-filters a skipped as they cause problems on s390x.
<Laney> darkxst: you fixing radare2? your libzip transition
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/360662
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> question about mariadb, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/ppc64el/m/mariadb-10.1/20181210_180330_7ad79@/log.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> the testsuite is now mostly good, except for ppc64el where this test fails
<LocutusOfBorg> they insert into a table this value: 0.6158
<LocutusOfBorg> and this check fails:  where key1 <= 0.6158 and key2 >= 1.3762;
<LocutusOfBorg> because the stored value is:
<LocutusOfBorg> -0.6158000230789185
<LocutusOfBorg> +0.6157999634742737
<LocutusOfBorg> any clue? should I just don't care?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm asking here because we have glibc folks :)
<Laney> suggest #ubuntu-devel
<jbicha> could an AA remove radare2 3.1.2+dfsg-1 from disco-proposed and restore 3.0.1+dfsg-1build1 since the new version doesn't build on some arches?
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, I don't think so
<LocutusOfBorg> https://github.com/radare/radare2/commit/5549ad61608b90c65cdb6f5144ce137ce43da5e4
<LocutusOfBorg> seems Laney did some good work there :D
<jbicha> ok
<apw> Laney, ^ can we assume you are on the case ?
<apw> (rather than doing any kind of removal dance)
<Laney> I've fixed it
<LocutusOfBorg> <3
<Laney> It was easier than requesting the removal once you actually looked at the problem
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, do you have a picture of what is missing for the big migration?
<LocutusOfBorg> vtk is getting green in some hours
<LocutusOfBorg> mia might need a tweak again...
<ypwong> is there daily images for 18.04.2?
<ypwong> need to test this on machines with new nvidia cards
<Laney> ypwong: usual place http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: let's see again when vtk is good
<ypwong> Laney, the page says 18.04.1.0 [sic]
<Laney> it's dailies of what's in bionic atm
<ypwong> and the manifest says it's using 4.15 linux-image
<ypwong> when will daily images with 4.18 start to be built?
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: update_output.txt suggests we may only need radare2 and vtk7 to finish the transition
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, Laney I agree, I see only vtk* stuff entangled, but more eyes, better :D
<LocutusOfBorg> at the end poppler got entangled anyway
<LocutusOfBorg> just FYI, I plan to do haskell once this one migrates
<LocutusOfBorg> and also hdf5
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hdf5/1.10.4+repack-1
<LocutusOfBorg> *please do not retry it yet*
<jbicha> yeah, I intentionally cancelled hdf5 at the beginning in hopes it would make our transition easier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: ratchet-rfc6455 (disco-proposed/primary) [0.2.4-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> this was lost ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> useful to make some php migration
<coreycb> RAOF: hello, if you have a moment for an SRU review today I'd like to get nova landed from the bionic unapproved queue.
<LocutusOfBorg> vtk is finishing, publisher + britney...
 * LocutusOfBorg modulo testsuites
<oSoMoN> dear SRU team, could you please consider accepting libreoffice{,-l10n} 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 in cosmic-proposed? thanks!
<seb128> bdmurray, ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ratchet-rfc6455 [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> wtf^^^
<Laney> someone please clean up nbs in proposed for radare2?
<apw> Laney, looking
<Laney> thx
<apw> Laney, gone
<Laney> 🤸
<Laney> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, I was going to ask the same!
<LocutusOfBorg> :'(
<apw> ?
<LocutusOfBorg> to nbs cleanup :)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, and the sad face ?
<LocutusOfBorg> because somebody beat me to it :p
<LocutusOfBorg> I wish I knew how to do that unicode stuff you all use :p
<LocutusOfBorg> ☺
<Laney> gnome-characters shell search provider
<LocutusOfBorg> ohhhhhhhh
<LocutusOfBorg> 💋
 * LocutusOfBorg stops
<apw> Laney, oh was there one of those on the the line before the thanks! ?  empty here
<LocutusOfBorg> yes apw it was somebody doing a wheel or similar
<Laney> tsk tsk apw
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, would you agree to use your super AA power to remove all the unicode stuff from Ubuntu? thanks!
<apw> i see most of your fun ones, i wonder why that one isn't there
<LocutusOfBorg> by coming back to ascii, we would fix a lot of stuff
 * LocutusOfBorg wonders why he did install gnome-characters
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: make sure you have the apt version of gnome-characters since I believe the snap version doesn't support that feature yet
<LocutusOfBorg> it works
<jbicha> Characters works, but not the GNOME Shell search provider for it
<Laney> k, far enough off topic now I think
<LocutusOfBorg> we are waiting for the big migration, off topic is a must :D
<cpaelzer> Laney: the armhf Skip on vagrant-libvirt is stll treded as Regression on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/cosmic/update_excuses.html
<cpaelzer> it is neutral on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/v/vagrant-libvirt/cosmic/armhf thou
<cpaelzer> can we do something to make it pick up the new result=
<cpaelzer> or is netural sill a regression for that level of the tooling?
<cpaelzer> +t
<Laney> retry it, I guess britney has cached the failure
<cpaelzer> ok, retry scheduled
<Laney> sorry about that, shouldn't happen any more
<cpaelzer> all fine, as long as we can sort it out that is ok
<cpaelzer> you could not add a line if package=systemd|linux set flaky attribute no matter what?
 * LocutusOfBorg tries to sync again ratchet-rfc6455
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I'd rather be more strict on those packages than less... given what they are ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ratchet-rfc6455 (disco-proposed/primary) [0.2.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.1.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.6-1ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-141.167~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-desktop3 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, question:
<LocutusOfBorg> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/v/vtk7/disco/armhf
<LocutusOfBorg> doesn't show a run against 7.1.1+dfsg1-11ubuntu1
<LocutusOfBorg> but updates_excuses reports it as green
<Laney> wait
<Laney> they both independently fetch their results, no synchronisation
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm ok, strange that britney picked up them in advance then...
<LocutusOfBorg> I remember you doing changes to make the autopkgtest result page "instantly updated" (for some values of instantly(
<bdmurray> cyphermox: What's up with this autopkgtest failure for ubuntu-image w/ the grub2 in -proposed for Xenial?
<Laney> it's not strange at all, that's a consequence of what I said
<LocutusOfBorg> got it
 * LocutusOfBorg hopes in the next run
<LocutusOfBorg> the notest page is already good
<LocutusOfBorg> please somebody unblacklist ghc, but allow manual syncs
<LocutusOfBorg> not automatic please, so I can sync in order
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: there is a cheat you can use to skip the blacklist…
<cjwatson> Right, and that is the only way to achieve wheat you're asking for
<cjwatson> *what
<cjwatson> You can hack the client-side check out of a local copy of syncpackage, or use copy-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm last time I just used "syncpackage"
<LocutusOfBorg> meh I might be wrong, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll look once the stuff migrates
<cjwatson> The only way we can "unblacklist ghc, but allow manual syncs" without also allowing automatic syncs would be to turn off autosyncs entirely
<cjwatson> Perhaps last time you did it when autosyncs were disabled for some other reason
<cjwatson> Easy enough to "cp /usr/bin/syncpackage ." and hack out the check though :)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh yes, it was at the begin of the cycle, yes!
<jbicha> I think there was also a much shorter haskell-related blacklist last time
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, I'm already hacking the changes :D thanks
<cyphermox> bdmurray: network error unrelated to grub.
<jbicha> and wildcards are funny in that file, the wildcards prevent auto-syncing but not manually syncing
<cjwatson> They do?  That's a syncpackage bug then
<cjwatson> Possibly we never got round to updating syncpackage to handle the wildcard syntax
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Can you add a comment in the SRU bug, after that I'll release it.
<cyphermox> bdmurray: done
<LocutusOfBorg> its in!
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/ubuntu-dev-tools/+git/ubuntu-dev-tools/+merge/360689 fixes this syncpackage behaviour, if anyone would like to review it
<LocutusOfBorg> ghc started
 * LocutusOfBorg does check it
<jamespage> bdmurray, vorlon: can I get your view on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ceph/+bug/1805355
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1805355 in ceph (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[SRU] ceph 13.2.1" [High,Triaged]
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, good, I commented on the bug!
<jamespage> I'd like to get cosmic and the UCA for OpenStack Rocky back in sync; ceph 13.2.1 slipped out of cosmic due to MIR lag
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: thanks
<bdmurray> jamespage: I didn't feel great about reviewing it b/c of the size / length of the diff.
<jamespage> bdmurray: yes it will be huge as its a stable release major version bump; my supporting fact is that we have tested extensively with the proposed version during cosmic development, and its what's in the Rocky UCA for Bionic.
<jamespage> the diff between what we tested on cosmic and the version in the queue is a fix to my 32-bit support patch for the radosgw component which is covered under bug 1805145
<ubot5> bug 1805145 in ceph (Ubuntu Cosmic) "radosgw crashed with SIGABRT in __GI_raise() when uploading small file via Horizon/CLI" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805145
<jamespage> bdmurray: reviewing the full diff is probably not practical for this one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hdf5 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10.4+repack-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hdf5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10.4+repack-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimlib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimlib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimlib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-4] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> jamespage: okay, I'll look at it now
<jamespage> bdmurray: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (cosmic-proposed) [13.2.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu2.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hdf5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10.4+repack-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimlib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimlib [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimlib [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ratchet-rfc6455 [source] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimlib [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimlib [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimlib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimlib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimlib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimlib [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.0.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdf5 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.10.4+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdf5 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.10.4+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hdf5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.10.4+repack-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ratchet-rfc6455 [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.4-2build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted rdma-core [source] (cosmic-proposed) [19.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cups [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.8-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted e2fsprogs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.44.4-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libtorrent-rasterbar [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.1.9-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-tweaks [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: e2fsprogs (bionic-proposed/main) [1.44.1-1 => 1.44.1-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.12.4-1ubuntu1.2]
<vorlon> bdmurray: ^^ sorry, I uploaded e2fsprogs for bionic only after you accepted the one for cosmic
<bdmurray> vorlon: alright, I should be able to remember what its about
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted e2fsprogs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.44.1-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cups [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted lxd [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
<coreycb> bdmurray: hello, when you have a moment would you be able to review nova from the bionic unapproved queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:13.3.0-2build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
<bdmurray> coreycb: there are 2 uploads, I assume you want the newer one?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xorg-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<coreycb> bdmurray: yes sir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected nova [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:17.0.7-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:17.0.7-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pytango [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.1.8-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cups [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.3-4ubuntu0.6]
<coreycb> bdmurray: thanks as always
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.0.873+git0.3b4b4500-14ubuntu3.7]
<cpaelzer> Laney: the re-test did unblock the "neutral" test from Britneys POV as well
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mountall [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.53ubuntu1]
<cpaelzer> bdmurray: hi, I saw you accepting libvirt on 1787405
<cpaelzer> bdmurray:  I wonder what we should do about qemu and the systemd tests
<cpaelzer> the test breakage is in no way related to the uploads
<cpaelzer> I had suggested solutions in bug 1806347 - but there was no response at all on my MPs to add overrides so I removed them, nor were there a response on the bug itself
<ubot5> bug 1806347 in systemd (Ubuntu Cosmic) "mask current unreliable tests in bionic and cosmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1806347
<cpaelzer> I'm not sure what to do to unblock this SRU - I can easily re-open the britney MPs if you'd be willing to review and accept them
<cpaelzer> The branches still existhttps://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/britney/hints-ubuntu-cosmic-sru-systemd https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/britney/hints-ubuntu-bionic-sru-systemd
<bdmurray> cpaelzer: I think the hints changes make sense although the comment seems like wishful thinking
<cpaelzer> since I'm actually off - I added new MPs back to bug 1806347 in case you agree to mask them for now
<ubot5> bug 1806347 in systemd (Ubuntu Cosmic) "mask current unreliable tests in bionic and cosmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1806347
<cpaelzer> bdmurray: hope dies last
<cpaelzer> I'd also leave the bug open for xnox to consider masking just the few subtests that are flaky
<cpaelzer> as that would make the dep8 tests overall more meaningful
<cpaelzer> currently nobody gives a penny about them as the assumption always is "ah flaky again"
<cpaelzer> just the rate of success recently is so bad ...
<cpaelzer> actually let me check if the version of systemd is still correct
<cpaelzer> as IIRC xnox did backport some of the fixes we did in Disco
<cpaelzer> yeah there are newer version now, let me bump my MPs versions
<cpaelzer> B-proposed has 237-3ubuntu10.10 and my bionic MP has old&new
<cpaelzer> C-propsoed has the newer 239-7ubuntu10.5 which didn't exist when I created the overrides - let me check the results of this ...
<cpaelzer> those seem only too bad on x86 and I need the new version
<cpaelzer> ok the Bionic MP is still good and I updated the Cosmic MP now
<cpaelzer> bdmurray: consider merging those for the current versions of systemd
<cpaelzer> I could then retry Cosmic-nonx86 with triggers on the newer version which should hopefully work more often than not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates (trusty-proposed/main) [20170717~14.04.1 => 20170717~14.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ca-certificates (xenial-proposed/main) [20170717~16.04.1 => 20170717~16.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu451.26 => 20101020ubuntu451.27] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.33.1~16.04.2 => 1.33.1~16.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (trusty-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu318.44 => 20101020ubuntu318.45] (core)
<ddstreet> bdmurray btw the trusty/xenial uploads for ca-certificates and debian-installer are linked, ca-certificates needs to go into the archive and build first before debian-installer builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted shim-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.33.1~16.04.3]
<vorlon> Laney: thanks for 0ff44d90e7b9b3f44e80cc0b41af548a37242dfd , retrying http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/l/livecd-rootfs/disco/armhf
<vorlon> (and some others)
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: why are you starting a haskell transition with the current state of the archive?
<doko> vorlon, Laney, infinity, whoever from the release team: what's your plan to get the pending transitions done?
<vorlon> doko: I don't know what transitions are pending, and it's not the responsibility of the release team to finish them?
<doko> I disagree. Maybe not the responsibility of finishing them, but the responsibility of not adding new stuff. I can't be the only one to ask for stop of autosyncs
<vorlon> exactly zero people have asked me to stop autosyncs
<doko> so who watches and who cares if things are still managable?
<vorlon> can we not talk in generalities? what transitions are you concerned about here?
<doko> poppler and now ghc
<vorlon> it looks to me like poppler has finished
<doko> ohh, I didn't notice
<vorlon> ghc: universe-only language which is not entangled with other software stacks and which I do not speak
<doko> anyway, now ghc and it looks like a no-go for php and mysql
<vorlon> no-go?
<doko> but poppler finished is good news
<doko> wait until ghc is finished
<vorlon> ok
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.408.42]
 * RAOF gets confused by gcc SRU bugs.
<doko> RAOF: these can wait. cosmic was accepted anyway
<RAOF> tjaalton: Good news! It looks like you get to work out why a no-change rebuild of wayland breaks the gtk-3 autopkgtests!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (bionic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.5 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu2.6] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-iscsi (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9.2 => 2.0.874-5ubuntu9.3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<wxl> XD
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.4]
 * tsimonq2 slaps wxl with a fish
<smoser> anyone interested in ACKing cloud-utils from -proposed for me
<smoser> the lxc error certainly doesn't seem related
<smoser> and i can't see what the error is in open-iscsi.
<vorlon> smoser: both of those are caused by a change in behavior of autopkgtest, returning a different code when all tests are skipped (on armhf, due to lack of isolation-machine).  I requeued the tests and on rerun they should be correctly accepted as a pass
<smoser> +1 thanks.
 * smoser out
<RAOF> …and I think that's the last of the yaml-cpp rdepends!
<Logan> doko: what necessary changes did I drop?
<Logan> he only change I can see (other than your no-change rebuild for Python 3.7) is to add an override_dh_auto_build-arch to debian/rules: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/384536163/gudhi_2.2.0+dfsg-2_2.2.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Logan> *the
<Logan> but this was done in the change I synced from Debian as well: https://git.nonempty.org/debian-gudhi/commit/?h=debian/sid&id=757b0308369060bb1395600c67041c6d78bd65bc
<Logan> please let me know if there's anything I missed - I try to be thorough when syncing over deltas
<Logan> unrelated question to the above: does anyone know why autopkgtest is trying to run across all architectures for postgresql-hll? It's only being built for 64-bit little-endian architectures, but it's showing regressions for the other ones: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/disco/update_excuses.html#postgresql-hll
<Logan> nvm, found the relevant item here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration#My_package_is_stalled_because_it.27s_out_of_date_on_some_architecture.__What_do_I_do.3F
<Logan> I'm still not sure how this worked for 2.12-1ubuntu1, though...it also limited the build to 64-bit little endian architectures, but it moved to release successfuly
<RAOF> Oh, arse! opensurgsim got removed from the archive while I was working out how to make it build against yaml-cpp 0.6?
<RAOF> Could an AA please remove it again? It still links gtest in the wrong order and I can't find where the build system actually tries to link gtest and if I don't have to fix it I'm happy for the package to wait until someone wants to fix it!
<doko> Logan: you dropped the change to build with less than the max number of cpu's for some architectures
<ginggs> doko: I don't see that change
<doko> ginggs: the arch list is a pure debian arch list in this package
<ginggs> doko: do you refer to this bit in debian/rules ?  # The buildds run out of memory on some architectures. On those, we force non-parallel building.
<doko> yes
<ginggs> doko: as far as i can see, that is new in the debian packaging, we didn't have an ubuntu delta there
<tjaalton> RAOF: sounds like fun..
<ginggs> doko: but that shouldn't prevent Logan from fixing it :)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, I don't know which transitions are you talking about, but I waited to sync for poppler/gdcm and the ~10 transitions to finish before syncing
<LocutusOfBorg> I see only yaml-cpp and hdf5 transitions ongoing
<LocutusOfBorg> haskell packages requires minutes to build, no autopkgtests, and no entangling with other future transitions
<LocutusOfBorg> so, I think *now* was a good timing to start it :)
<LocutusOfBorg> we even discussed before, lets do it after poppler :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python3.6 (disco-proposed/primary) [3.6.8~rc1-1]
<xnox> doko, vorlon - please RM and blacklist python3.6 from disco ^
<cpaelzer> rbasak: since it is your day now we might continue the discussion started with bdmurray on the systemd tests blocking SRU release of src:qemu on 1787405 - see bug 1806347
<ubot5> bug 1806347 in systemd (Ubuntu Cosmic) "mask current unreliable tests in bionic and cosmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1806347
<cpaelzer> xnox: also I realize this is your timezone for now o/
<cpaelzer> xnox: what is your opinion there, I have updated the cosmic MP for your recent upload fixing some issues there
<cpaelzer> but Xenial still seems as-broken to me - would you ack to the britney overrides on the current versions as proposed in the bug linked above?
<cpaelzer> or are there alternative plans I don't know about yet?
<xnox> cpaelzer, ideally, we need to dig more into the tests.
<xnox> cpaelzer, cause e.g. upstream tests run many many test cases each in a container or a nested-vm, and it would be nice to detect flaky culprits there.
<xnox> cpaelzer, i'd rather not flake _all_ of upstream tests.
<cpaelzer> you won't get a "no" to that approach, but atm whatever numbe rof subtests are the reason they make the whole test irelevant and a burden
<xnox> cpaelzer, how have you been scanning these things? by hand? or did you scrape all the logs somehow?
<cpaelzer> my suggestion would be: short term: add the force-badtets, mid term: disable upstream tests (make them run but always good to have logs); long term: dig deeper and just disable the flaky subtests of "upstream"
<cpaelzer> xnox: I did scrape the logs we had
<cpaelzer> like last 40 of each arch
<xnox> cpaelzer, did you script it? care to share the scripts?
<cpaelzer> and then I realized that if "upstream" and on some architectures "boot-smoke" would be gone at least the rest would somewhat reliably test
<cpaelzer> xnox: sorry, I usually automate on the 2nd run of anything :-) in this case I just vim+replace the webpages to get the top X links and then ran mass wget
<cpaelzer> no script to share yet
<xnox> right, ok.
<cpaelzer> but that would not be too hard
<xnox> you know it is scary that boot-smoke is not reliable.....
<cpaelzer> if you'd ack the MPs to mask it for now I'll write you a scrip that scrapes the last X of those logs
<xnox> it simply reboots the vm 10 times in a row, and that fails to be.
<cpaelzer> yeah, but have you ever seen it fail locally - I did not
<cpaelzer> so it is some magic "on the test infra it is odd" dust that breaks it
<cpaelzer> xnox: I might need that more often anyway, so here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBGTCN7vyH/
<cpaelzer> sample result http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R3mKx8s3kn/
<cpaelzer> if needed we could add percentages, or even a time trail like ✓✓✓✗✓✗✗✗✗✗✗✗✗ per test
<cpaelzer> but one can already see what is flaky and what is more "almost constantly failing"
<Laney> the test systems are systems that need to work just as much as any other
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-haskell-gi-base (disco-proposed/primary) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-parsec-numbers (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-reinterpret-cast (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-wcwidth (disco-proposed/primary) [0.0.2-1]
<kstenerud> Hi, could I get https://launchpadlibrarian.net/399412813/tomcat8_8.0.32-1ubuntu1.9_source.changes rejected please? We need to reroll it due to a missing test
<apw> kstenerud, in which queue
<kstenerud> apw: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+queue?queue_state=1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected tomcat8 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.32-1ubuntu1.9]
<apw> kstenerud, ^
<apw> kstenerud, just include "in xenial" in your request line; saves hastle for the responder
<kstenerud> oh ok
<ginggs> is it possible that python-pyftpdlib's autopkgtest results vanished? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/python-pyftpdlib
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-141.167~14.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, any AA can please kick out haskell-cabal-file-th from release (same happened in Debian, it has been kicked out from testing), and accept some haskell from new queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.2.8-5ubuntu1.1 => 2.2.8-5ubuntu1.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (bionic-proposed/main) [2.2.7-1ubuntu2.2 => 2.2.7-1ubuntu2.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cups (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.3-4ubuntu0.6 => 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.7] (core)
<Laney> ginggs: don't see it, what's your evidence?
<ginggs> Laney: only my memory, i have a proposed-migration email from 2018/11/21 saying it was stuck in disco-proposed for 7 days, and I recall seeing a autopkgtest failure on s390x - but then it migrated mysteriously
<Laney> ginggs: right, well if you can find a link that demonstrates what you're saying then we can look, otherwise not much to go on
<ginggs> Laney: thanks.  it seems the package has no tests of its own, only autodep8
<Laney> ginggs: Needs Testsuite: autopkgtest-pkg-python
<ginggs> Laney: then I don't understand how debian have results: https://ci.debian.net/packages/p/python-pyftpdlib/unstable/amd64/
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> maybe they discover tests to run differently
<ginggs> and differently between testing and unstable too.  I'll go and bug them in #debci
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [0.130ubuntu3.5 => 0.130ubuntu3.6] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.122ubuntu8.13 => 0.122ubuntu8.14] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat8 (xenial-proposed/main) [8.0.32-1ubuntu1.8 => 8.0.32-1ubuntu1.9] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [16.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected initramfs-tools [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.130ubuntu3.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi-base [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parsec-numbers [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wcwidth [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [16.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reinterpret-cast [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ratchet-rfc6455 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-2build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python3.6 [source] (disco-proposed) [3.6.8~rc1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wcwidth [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parsec-numbers [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reinterpret-cast [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.21.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reinterpret-cast [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parsec-numbers [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wcwidth [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi-base [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.21.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wcwidth [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parsec-numbers [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi-base [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.21.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reinterpret-cast [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reinterpret-cast [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi-base [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wcwidth [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parsec-numbers [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parsec-numbers [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wcwidth [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-parsec-numbers [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reinterpret-cast [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-reinterpret-cast [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-wcwidth [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi-base [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi-base [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-monad-gen (disco-proposed/primary) [0.3.0.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA, can please kick out from release (keeping in -proposed pocket is fine) php-react-zmq and movim? they are affected by debian bug 915563 and keeping react* framework from migration
<ubot5> Debian bug 915563 in php-react-zmq "php-react-zmq : Depends: php-react-event-loop (< 0.6~~) but 1.0.0-1 is to be installed" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/915563
<ddstreet> rbasak if you have a chance today can you release systemd to trusty-updates for lp #1802525, it's been in -proposed 14 days and is verified with all failing autopkgtests expected/ignorable
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1802525 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "(s)ata disks do not have /dev/disk/by-path links created" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1802525
<ddstreet> smoser re: your open-iscsi uploads in queue, i'm verifying the previous open-iscsi upload in -proposed now, but they just arrived in -proposed yesterday.  just fyi
<ddstreet> rbasak also re: ca-certificates/debian-installer sru uploads for t/x, in case you didn't see my comment yesterday, ca-certificates needs to be accepted first and be available in the archive before debian-installer builds
<smoser> ddstreet: yeah... vorlon suggested i upload, and he might just let them both in at once to verify
<ddstreet> smoser well i'll have the current set verified already by the time your uploads are accepted, so hopefully should be fine to accept yours over them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi-base [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi-base [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-gen [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parsec-numbers [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parsec-numbers [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parsec-numbers [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reinterpret-cast [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reinterpret-cast [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reinterpret-cast [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi-base [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi-base [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parsec-numbers [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reinterpret-cast [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reinterpret-cast [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wcwidth [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wcwidth [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wcwidth [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi-base [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.21.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parsec-numbers [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wcwidth [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wcwidth [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-parsec-numbers [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-wcwidth [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-reinterpret-cast [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmap [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmap [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-gen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmap [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu21.10 => 229-4ubuntu21.11] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-gen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmap [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-monad-gen [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nmap [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmap [armhf] (disco-proposed) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmap [arm64] (disco-proposed) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmap [s390x] (disco-proposed) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nmap [i386] (disco-proposed) [7.70+dfsg1-6~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-gen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-gen [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-monad-gen [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0.1-1]
<rbalint_> Laney, current livecd-rootfs 2.549 autopkgtest SKIP result is shown as a regression on update_excuses and seemingly blocks migration
<rbalint_> Laney, is it an exptected change related to the lated autopkgtest infra changes?
<Laney> rbalint_: yes, but retry it and it should not block
<rbalint_> Laney, thanks!
<rbalint_> Laney, should we always retry skipped tests to let it migrate or this is a one-off thing?
<Laney> just for a small window yesterday
<rbalint_> Laney, ok, thanks
<vorlon> xnox: I don't see why you're asking python3.6 to be removed from disco, it was removed on Nov 26 and hasn't come back in
<ginggs> why does ubuntu's ben seem to have gotten the dependency levels mixed up?
<ginggs> compare https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/hdf5.html and https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-hdf5.html
<ginggs> lammps and opencv depend on vtk6, and dolfin depends on slepc which depends on petc
<Laney> our ben is ancient
<ginggs> all hail our ancient ben
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-panic (disco-proposed/primary) [0.4.0.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, 2018-12-12 18:13:13 CET	Published	Disco	proposed	main	misc	3.6.8~rc1-1
<LocutusOfBorg> Published 49 minutes ago
<LocutusOfBorg> Copied from debian sid in Primary Archive for Debian GNU/Linux by Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync (sponsored by Ubuntu Archive Robot)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.6/+publishinghistory
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure why autosync did sync it
<LocutusOfBorg> I deleted the ongoing builds in the meanwhile, so it doesn't get published
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg, xnox: right, removed from disco-proposed now; but I'm not sure why it's still being uploaded in Debian, I thought Debian was also transitioning to 3.7
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu9.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-iscsi [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.874-5ubuntu2.6]
<acheronuk> are the armhf autotest runners out of action? fair number waiting, but seems nothing running or being processed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.2.8-5ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.7-1ubuntu2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.1.3-4ubuntu0.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.18 => 1.19bionic1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-3 => 12-3bionic1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-hsyaml (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.1.2-1]
<jbicha> feel free to reject gtk+3.0/cosmic, I plan to upload 3.24.2 instead soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gtk+3.0 [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.24.1-1ubuntu3]
<vorlon> acheronuk: yeah they're definitely going the wrong direction, let's see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: foma [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.18+r243-5] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-13
<Logan> doko: as ginggs mentioned, this is something new in Debian as of gudhi 2.3.0+dfsg-2. Not sure why you believe that change was dropped
<xnox> vorlon, i think because we are taking the point release of v3.6 into bionic.
<vorlon> well, that's a curious rationale for an upload to Ubuntu
<vorlon> to Debian, rather
<Logan> doko: also, I retried the builds that failed for gudhi, and they succeeded because of your gcc-8 change
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deal.ii [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deal.ii [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [9.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tvc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tvc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tvc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tvc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tvc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tvc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deal.ii [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [9.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted foma [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.9.18+r243-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted deal.ii [s390x] (disco-proposed) [9.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [4.19.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [4.19.0-9.10] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tvc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tvc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tvc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tvc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tvc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tvc [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.0.3+git20151221.80e144e+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.19.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.19.0-9.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsyaml [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-panic [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsyaml [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsyaml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsyaml [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsyaml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> vorlon: armhf test queue is still barely moving. did you find anything?
<acheronuk> hmmm, or is it prioritising cosmic/bionic so seems that was
<acheronuk> *way
<acheronuk> oh, 'running' page shows only one armhf test currently under way
<acheronuk> so I guess something is still not healthy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-panic [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-panic [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsyaml [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-panic [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-panic [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hsyaml [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> coreycb: hey! As pointed out on LP: #1806049, two of the packages in the SRU FTBFS
<sil2100> coreycb: can you check?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1806049 in nova (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[SRU] rocky stable releases" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1806049
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-panic [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-panic [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> acheronuk: hey! Could you finalize the KDE stack bionic-proposed SRU testing?
<sil2100> I think the packages got enough exposure, 50 days looks a bit too much
<acheronuk> sil2100: ack. I have rolled back this desktop system to use them, and has been fine for a couple of weeks. I just need to sit down and go through the easily testable or important bugfixes in the changelogs and confirm some more of those
<acheronuk> sil2100: keep getting sidetracked :/
<sil2100> acheronuk: ok, thanks! As long as it's not forgotten, I'm good
<acheronuk> sil2100: I'll try to aim for it done by start of next week
<mwhudson> Laney: ayt? armhf autopktest runners seem unhappy
<Laney> k, will look
<Laney> looks better
<mwhudson> Laney: yep, that does thanks
<Laney> mwhudson: no problem!
<Laney> that's https://salsa.debian.org/ci-team/autopkgtest/merge_requests/41 fwiw
<gitbot> CI issue (Merge request) 41 in autopkgtest "Restore "apt-cache source --only-source" -> "apt-cache showsrc" fallback" [Opened]
<cpaelzer> sil2100: good morning, seeing you work on SRUs I'd have two questions
<cpaelzer> I have an upload to osinfo-db in the queue which LGMT for 15 days, but just now I was seeing the pending-sru page
<cpaelzer> and I wondered that there is a second bug listed which might make you ignore it as that second one isn't verified
<cpaelzer> That second bug never had a SRU template, it was only "pciked up" by the fact that the fix (this is purely a dtaa package) is backporting the recent version to Bionic
<cpaelzer> sil2100: my question to you, should I try to verify that extra bug that I wan't aware about?
<cpaelzer> does that bug (1796037) need like a after-the-fact SRU template?
<cpaelzer> I'll do the verification in any case
<cpaelzer> but will it need a late added SRU template?
<Laney> juliank: would have preferred you not to make that comment and noise on the MR
<juliank> Laney: oh, I thought it was important
<juliank> I was totally confused by it for half a minute
<juliank> So I thought it'd help anyone else reading it
<Laney> I was guessing that elbrus got confused when he made the revert
<Laney> because the associated comment is "apt in Ubuntu 12.04 does not yet understand --only-source, so add a fallback"
<cpaelzer> sil2100: forthermore while I'm all for ignoring the systemd test failures until bug 1806347 and siblings are solved. I wonder if an SRU Team member should for now accept the MPs that I put in that bug
<ubot5> bug 1806347 in systemd (Ubuntu Cosmic) "mask current unreliable tests in bionic and cosmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1806347
<juliank> Laney: FWIW, You literally wrote "*apt* source --only-source works, but it's apt-cache source --only-source", where the latter should have been "showsrc", as no "source" command exists there (anywhere)
<Laney> k
<Laney> not sure this argument is productive
<juliank> I was like, "did we accidentally somehow add the source command to apt-cache?"
<cpaelzer> would save a lost of lost debugging/ask-for-ignoring/... time that people spend due to that
<Laney> I can fix my comment if that's the only problem
<Laney> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsyaml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsyaml [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsyaml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-panic [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-panic [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-panic [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsyaml [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsyaml [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-panic [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hsyaml [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-panic [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-panic [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-base-compat-batteries (disco-proposed/primary) [0.10.1-1]
<sil2100> cpaelzer: yeah, such situations with devel-series backports are always a bit tricky - I'd say don't update the bug description, the verification is enough for me
<sil2100> cpaelzer: I'll look at the MPs in a moment
<cpaelzer> sil2100: ok I did the verify and will leave the description as-is
<cpaelzer> sil2100: also there is another special case (the last one by me today I promise) for 1787405 (where you accepted the qemus)
<cpaelzer> the reason the cosmic libvirt in there is "younger" in terms of agin period is due to a one-line follow on fix that was added due to insights on verification
<cpaelzer> up to you, but IMHO that sort of "inherits" the old aging period, as the new change on top is really minimal
<cpaelzer> but I can wait another week on that, just wanted to let you know why the age of uploads associated to that bug differes
<cpaelzer> -e
<ddstreet> sil2100 hi, just in case you get to t/x queues today, the debian-installer upload in each depends on first having ca-certificates accepted and available in the archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: i3pystatus [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.35~git20180925.a586a50-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-compat-batteries [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted i3pystatus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.35~git20180925.a586a50-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.01-0ubuntu4 => 18.01-0ubuntu4.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (bionic-proposed/main) [18.01-0ubuntu3.1 => 18.01-0ubuntu3.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (xenial-proposed/main) [16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.4 => 16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.5] (ubuntu-server)
<darkxst> Laney, not sure I even started a libzip transition?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (trusty-proposed/main) [14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.3 => 14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-compat-batteries [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-compat-batteries [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-compat-batteries [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-compat-batteries [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> darkxst: no problem, it's done now LP: #1674057
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1674057 in libzip (Debian) "[FFe] upgrade libzip to version 1.5.0" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674057
<darkxst> jbicha, thanks, I have been off in the AI world recently
<slashd> sil2100, could you please approve a systemd upload in Xenial (LP: #1795764) for me ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1795764 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "systemd: core: Fix edge case when processing /proc/self/mountinfo" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795764
<sil2100> slashd: sure! I was out to lunch just now
<sil2100> Resuming my SRU shift
<sil2100> slashd: ok, looks good, although one thing: systemd SRUs tend to trigger a lot of ADT regressions and are rather hard to push through -proposed
<sil2100> slashd: so I guess usually what happens is that people batch up multiple fixes for systemd SRUs so not to waste time for just one fix
<sil2100> slashd: are you willing to make sure this one goes through in a timely fashion?
<sil2100> slashd: you coordinated with xnox about this one?
<slashd> sil2100, sure will talk w/ xnox about it
<slashd> sil2100, so you will reject it for now ?
<sil2100> slashd: ok, so Dimitri said he thinks it was coordinated
<sil2100> So I guess it's a +1 from him
<slashd> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> slashd: I can accept it, just you'd have to make sure this is ready for release in a sane amount of time ;)
<sil2100> (retriggering the tests etc.)
<slashd> sil2100, as always ;)
<sil2100> Are you ready to be *that* person?
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> You have been warned though!
<slashd> sil2100, but if you prefer to talk to xnox I'm open to that
<slashd> sil2100, we can merge it eventually with other fixes if that the way to go
<sil2100> He was listening in and gave me an ACK, he's in a different timezone now
<slashd> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> We can always overwrite the SRU in -proposed if anything
<slashd> sil2100, the only thing is that I'll be gone in holiday soon
<slashd> sil2100, do you prefer we start all this when I return ?
<slashd> in jan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu21.11]
<sil2100> ddstreet: looking at it now
<sil2100> ddstreet: hm, does this SRU have any practical application in xenial and trusty?
<sil2100> ddstreet: is that a request from someone to be included there? We don't do any builds of xenial and trusty with installers
<ddstreet> sil2100 needed to install using http->https redirection as far as i know
<sil2100> ddstreet: or is it for netboot?
<sil2100> I guess netboot is still a possible use-case indeed
<ddstreet> yep
<sil2100> Ok
<ddstreet> any install method is affected AFAIK
<ddstreet> this is uploaded for mfo so he would have more details but my understanding is any install method where the http server replies with https redirection will fail without this
<sil2100> ddstreet: yeah, thanks, just wanted to make sure, since I was thinking maybe it's not needed since we don't build any images anymore (and no point-releases), but yeah, this is still good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (xenial-proposed) [20101020ubuntu451.27]
<ddstreet> sil2100 uh oh, that d-i build will fail
<ddstreet> but we can rerun it once ca-certificates builds and is in the archive
<ddstreet> sorry, that's what i was trying to say earlier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (trusty-proposed) [20101020ubuntu318.45]
<sil2100> ddstreet: yeah, we'll re-run it then
<sil2100> (I'll do that once the ca-cert are built)
<sil2100> Will take a moment, I have some strange LP timeouts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ca-certificates [source] (xenial-proposed) [20170717~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ca-certificates [source] (trusty-proposed) [20170717~14.04.2]
<sil2100> ddstreet: I hope that it's correct that both xenial and trusty are using c_rehash while bionic+ use `openssl rehash` instead?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ca-certificates [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [20170717~16.04.2] (core)
<ddstreet> sil2100 i'll check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ca-certificates [i386] (trusty-proposed/main) [20170717~14.04.2] (core)
<sil2100> ddstreet: thanks, I'll wait with accepting the binaries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: neutron-fwaas-dashboard (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
<cjwatson> https://bugs.debian.org/895074 was the c_rehash -> openssl rehash change
<ubot5> Debian bug 895074 in src:debian-installer "debian-installer: Please replace 'c_rehash' with 'openssl rehash'" [Normal,Fixed]
<cjwatson> openssl rehash appeared in openssl 1.1.0 according to that
<cjwatson> Which I would expect means that it can't be used in trusty/xenial
<cjwatson> ddstreet,sil2100: ^-
<ddstreet> cjwatson thnx, i will fix the upload then
<cjwatson> Why fix?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-compat-batteries [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-base-compat-batteries [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> From the description above it sounds like it's correct
<cjwatson> ddstreet: ^-
<sil2100> Yeah, that's what I assumed
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<ddstreet> cjwatson ah ok, thnx, i was loading up to verify it again, i misunderstood
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ca-certificates [i386] (trusty-proposed) [20170717~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ca-certificates [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [20170717~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.8] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (xenial-proposed/main) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.0 => 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: unattended-upgrades (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.5ubuntu3.18.10.0 => 1.5ubuntu3.18.10.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/main) [1.5+16.04ubuntu1 => 1.5+16.04ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.5+16.04ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/main) [1.5+16.04ubuntu1 => 1.5+16.04ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.5ubuntu3.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unattended-upgrades [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.1ubuntu1.18.04.7~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-settings-daemon [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.1.2-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-rio (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfixbuf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-whisper [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.4-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfixbuf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rapmap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-clib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-eurofurence [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-clib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-gamaliel [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-rit-sundar [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+20170909-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-woowa-bm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20171009-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ivulncheck [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.67-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-allerta [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.01+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-umeplus-cl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20161108-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-bumps [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-paratype [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181108-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-htcat-htcat [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-monofur [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-readline.v1 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-backports.os [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-zyedidia-tcell [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171006.a221f2f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-layeh-gopher-luar [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-ajg-form [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5+git20160822.523a5da-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: robin-map [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: midori [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aiowsgi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dune [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfixbuf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jsonrpc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jquery.waitforimages [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cpuinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181113.3bf2c72-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.3.21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: midori [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Laney: hi, did you twiddle the armhf autopkgtest runners today? acheronuk pinged me that the queues weren't moving, and it looks like they had plateaued for a couple of hours this morning but are moving again
<Laney> yes, I fixed that, see autopkgtest
<vorlon> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-clib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfixbuf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-clib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted midori [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfixbuf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aiowsgi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-ajg-form [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5+git20160822.523a5da-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted midori [i386] (disco-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jsonrpc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cpuinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181113.3bf2c72-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfixbuf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted robin-map [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jquery.waitforimages [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-clib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-monofur [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-umeplus-cl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20161108-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-zyedidia-tcell [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20171006.a221f2f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-layeh-gopher-luar [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-bumps [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-gamaliel [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-htcat-htcat [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-backports.os [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-rit-sundar [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0+20170909-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-readline.v1 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-clib [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-allerta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.01+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-paratype [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20181108-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ivulncheck [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.67-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfixbuf [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-woowa-bm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20171009-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rapmap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-eurofurence [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfixbuf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dune [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-compat-batteries [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-compat-batteries [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-compat-batteries [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: midori [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-compat-batteries [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-compat-batteries [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-whisper [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.4-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-base-compat-batteries [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.3.21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-connectors [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-connectors [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-connectors [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-fs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-connectors [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: adapta-gtk-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.95.0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-connectors [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-connectors [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-resolv (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted adapta-gtk-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.95.0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-connectors [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-connectors [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-connectors [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-resolv [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted midori [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-connectors [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-connectors [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-connectors [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-fs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-settings-daemon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.30.1.2-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-resolv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-resolv [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-resolv [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-resolv [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-rio [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-resolv [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-resolv [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-resolv [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-resolv [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-resolv [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-resolv [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-resolv [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-resolv [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-rio [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected egl-wayland [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-0ubuntu1]
<duflu> Hello. Is anyone able to fix or revert openjdk-8/8u191-b12-2 in disco? It's causing failures for several packages (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/disco/update_excuses.html)
<duflu> doko, FYI ^
<doko> duflu: no. tdaitx asked to get the tests run in the big autopkg test queue. vorlon wanted to have a look
<duflu> No problem. I'm in no hurry. Just making sure it's known
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tepl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tepl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tepl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tepl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghdl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghdl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghdl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghdl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghdl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tepl [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tepl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghdl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.35+git20181129+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tepl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tepl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tepl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tepl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tepl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tepl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [0.130ubuntu3.5 => 0.130ubuntu3.6] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [0.122ubuntu8.13 => 0.122ubuntu8.14] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [sync] (bionic-proposed) [0.130ubuntu3.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected initramfs-tools [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.122ubuntu8.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [sync] (xenial-proposed) [0.122ubuntu8.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-shelly (disco-proposed/primary) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psmisc (bionic-proposed/main) [23.1-1 => 23.1-1ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: psmisc (cosmic-proposed/main) [23.1-1build1 => 23.1-1ubuntu1.1] (core)
<acheronuk> vorlon: could you maybe skiptest kio for the libreoffice regression? regressed against all packages and in release, so not in any way to do with kio. kio not be a candidate then blocks 8-9 other frameworks also not at fault
<acheronuk> or infinity or apw, or anyone prepared to take pity :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: qemu (xenial-proposed/main) [1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.33 => 1:2.5+dfsg-5ubuntu10.34] (ubuntu-server, virt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (cosmic-proposed/main) [5.6.3-1ubuntu4 => 5.6.3-1ubuntu4.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: strongswan (bionic-proposed/main) [5.6.2-1ubuntu2.3 => 5.6.2-1ubuntu2.4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-server-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-invariant (disco-proposed/primary) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:0.36.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.10.6-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.3-1build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.28.1-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-th-desugar (disco-proposed/primary) [1.8-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please some haskelling :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-singletons (disco-proposed/primary) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-from-sum (disco-proposed/primary) [0.2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1]
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: *poke*
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Those haskell syncs, does that mean we're ready for the haskell transition?  Should I remove the blacklist?
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Ahh, I see disco-proposed has the same version as unstable, so maybe that's a yes?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, nope please
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Or... A no? :P
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm doing them manually to avoid useless rebuilds
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Mmkay.
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm already on level 14 or so
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I'll go back to ignoring Haskell, then, which is my preferred default state.
<LocutusOfBorg> I plan to finish stuff tomorrow
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
<LocutusOfBorg> the bad thing is that I need some AA to accept them, since they arent automatically accepted, but I'm talking about ~10 packages or so
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I can accept those syncs, sure
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> also, doing them manually is nice so I can wait and avoid overload of build farm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-from-sum [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-shelly [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-invariant [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [sync] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Yeah, "fling it all at a wall and see what sticks" is a fine way to get good throughput, but sometimes it's nice to have fine-grained control indeed.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I think I kinda went 50/50 on the last Perl transition.
<LocutusOfBorg> consider that publisher is slow, and I don't want to rebuild a package on its architectures just because armhf failed to publish in time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:13.3.0-2build1~18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why I prefer manual sync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> but yeah, YMMV :)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The publisher is not slow. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.1.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.5.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I mean, the builder takes more time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:1.0.15-3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Sure, arch skew irks me too when I'm doing things like this, totally understood.  If anything, the publisher being less slow lately makes that worse. :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> lol true sad side effect :-)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/24gF5PGymB/ <-- Last 88 publisher runs, if proof was needed that it's a lot speedier these days.
<LocutusOfBorg> wow! indeed faster
<LocutusOfBorg> one day I'll understand why I can't configure my ppa to build with both backports and proposed pockets
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Backports builds against updates, as does proposed.  They're at the same level in the hierarchy.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.1.5-2build2~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-from-sum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-invariant [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:13.3.0-2build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:2.4.0-1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-invariant [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: If you want a backport built against an SRU, get the SRU promoted (or if testing in a PPA, just copy-with-binaries into the PPA)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:13.3.0-2build1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-invariant [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-shelly [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-from-sum [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-shelly [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-from-sum [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-shelly [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-invariant [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-shelly [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> infinity: hi. did you happen to see my message earlier? I think v0rlon may have finished for the hols
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, let me explain my use case: I usually use my ppa to test rebuilds, so I have proposed enabled, for transitions. from time to time, I have to backport to xenial, and I need debhelper 10, I usually wait and discover "hey, I have to retry builds with backports"
<cjwatson> I suggest multiple PPAs for this purpose
<cjwatson> Less confusing that way anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.9.1-1ubuntu1~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-from-sum [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, I usually delete after the build is successful, but I get your point :)
<infinity> acheronuk: I'm mildly confused about how libreoffice 1:6.1.3-0ubuntu7 ever migrated, since it doesn't seem to have ever passed on s390x.
<infinity> Oh, there's the pass.
<infinity> Way down.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-from-sum [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-invariant [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> infinity: yeah, before 'something' (Oliver surmised new autopkgtest) changed
<infinity> acheronuk: I've let kio skiptest.
<infinity> Not badtesting libreoffice, cause it warrants someone looking deeper.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-invariant [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> infinity: indeed, and thank you. :) that is why I asked for skiptest here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-invariant [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-invariant [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-invariant [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-invariant [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-invariant [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-invariant [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-from-sum [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-from-sum [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-from-sum [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-from-sum [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-from-sum [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1.0-1]
<cjwatson> (haskell-from-sum/s390x FTBFS)
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, I was going to say that :D
<LocutusOfBorg> also in debian
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-shelly [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> actually we can easily fix that failure... but I don't care that much
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-shelly [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-shelly [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-shelly [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-shelly [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-shelly [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-shelly [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-shelly [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-th-desugar [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-th-desugar [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, no need to retry haskell tests, they need some more level being syncd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (xenial-proposed) [16.03-0ubuntu2.16.04.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (trusty-proposed) [14.12-0ubuntu6.14.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected xorg-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-singletons [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:0.3.8-1build3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xorg-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-skylighting-core (disco-proposed/primary) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected xorg-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: neutron-fwaas-dashboard (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> so our build farm now is used to build chromium all the day?
<LocutusOfBorg> the chromium build takes one day, and it is built daily, for all supported ubuntu versions...
<ahasenack> hi, can an archive admin please approve the "new" bind9 packages in disco-proposed? They are the result of a soname bump
<ahasenack> I have the rdeps ready to go
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: I see plenty of things building that aren't chromium. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
<infinity> ahasenack: Accepted.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:9.11.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting-core [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-singletons [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.1-2]
<ahasenack> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.2 => 1.173.3] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting-core [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting-core [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [9.2.148-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xorg-hwe-18.04 (bionic-proposed/primary) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting-core [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nvidia-cuda-toolkit [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [9.2.148-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xorg-hwe-18.04 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: neutron-fwaas-dashboard (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-18.04 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-18.04 [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-18.04 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/none) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-18.04 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-18.04 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xorg-hwe-18.04 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1:7.7+19ubuntu8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting-core [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-skylighting-core [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting-core [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting-core [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting-core [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [9.2.148-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting-core [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nvidia-cuda-toolkit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [9.2.148-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting-core [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-skylighting-core [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-heterocephalus (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-channel [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-channel [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xserver-xorg-video-mga [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-1] (xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted neutron-fwaas-dashboard [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-heterocephalus [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-channel [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-channel [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: neutron-fwaas-dashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xserver-xorg-video-mga [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-heterocephalus [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-heterocephalus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-heterocephalus [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: haskell-heterocephalus: syncing always creates work, putting these in the NEW source queue
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, we know, thanks :)
<LocutusOfBorg> see backlog if you want to know why I'm doing it manually
<vorlon> I'd rather we remove the sync blacklist and take AA out of the critical path
<vorlon> yes there would be extra build failures, but meh those can be retried
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-heterocephalus [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.2p3+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.96.27 => 0.96.27.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-haskell-gi (disco-proposed/primary) [0.21.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: software-properties (bionic-proposed/main) [0.96.24.32.6 => 0.96.24.32.7] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.21.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1007.9~16.04.1+signed1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1007.9+signed1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.21.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.21.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.21.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.21.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1007.9~16.04.1+signed1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-haskell-gi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21.4-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1007.9+signed1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept haskell-haskell-gi on ppc64el and s390x, not sure why they have been left out...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.21.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-haskell-gi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.21.4-3]
<LocutusOfBorg> ta!
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: timing.  I ran the script before they were uploaded.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... ok! I was wondering how could armhf be faster than ppc64el and s390x...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: haskell-dbus-hslogger (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.0.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> level 20 of 24 :) I'll soon need an AA to nah
<LocutusOfBorg> *nag
<vorlon> we could just remove the sync blacklist now as I suggested...
<LocutusOfBorg> as you wish!
<LocutusOfBorg> seems a good timing now
<vorlon> ok, done
<LocutusOfBorg> <3 thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> I suppose I'll finish the remaining levels before autosync gets active
<vorlon> jamespage: did anyone mention this to you already?: E: python-neutron-fwaas-dashboard: package-installs-python-bytecode usr/share/openstack-dashboard/openstack_dashboard/enabled/_7010_project_firewalls_common.pyc
<vorlon> E: python-neutron-fwaas-dashboard: package-installs-python-bytecode usr/share/openstack-dashboard/openstack_dashboard/enabled/_7011_project_firewalls_panel.pyc
<vorlon> E: python-neutron-fwaas-dashboard: package-installs-python-bytecode usr/share/openstack-dashboard/openstack_dashboard/enabled/_7012_project_firewalls_v2_panel.pyc
<vorlon> coreycb: ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-spool [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-spool [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pretty-simple [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pretty-simple [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-spool [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pretty-simple [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-spool [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-spool [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-spool [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pretty-simple [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-pretty-simple [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mustache [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-sidenote [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mustache [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mustache [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-sidenote [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mustache [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-sidenote [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-sidenote [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-sidenote [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pandoc-sidenote [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.19.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mustache [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-mustache [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> this test looks very unreliable in disco, can anything be done? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/socket-wrapper/disco/armhf
<acheronuk> historically it's failing the same test for same reason, so not the fault here say of cmake ^^^
<acheronuk> vorlon: or at least poke for another retry? ^ seems to be flaky
<ginggs> acheronuk: retried
<acheronuk> ginggs: thanks. at least if the trend is towards a more consistent fail, this will be another data point ;)
<acheronuk> ginggs: passed. the stats of random sampling win again
<ginggs> acheronuk: \o/
<acheronuk> could some also poke? https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=disco&arch=i386&package=pybind11&trigger=cmake%2F3.13.2-1
<acheronuk> says running, but seems to have got lost
<acheronuk> ^^ retry done, so cancel that request
<acheronuk> and the test result vanished into nothingness again
<acheronuk> python-bumps also seems to have lost an i386 test result to the infinite void
<acheronuk> pybind11 result is back so fingers crossed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mustache [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mustache [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mustache [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pretty-simple [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pretty-simple [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pretty-simple [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mustache [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mustache [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pretty-simple [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-mustache [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-pretty-simple [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-spool [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-spool [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-spool [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-sidenote [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-sidenote [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-sidenote [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-spool [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-spool [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-sidenote [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-spool [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-sidenote [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pandoc-sidenote [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.19.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stack [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stack [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stack [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stack [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stack [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-stack [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.1-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-glad [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vim-puppet [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [4~20181115+git4793b074-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: universal-ctags [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: universal-ctags [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redberry-pipe [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: universal-ctags [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pango1.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.42.4-3 => 1.42.4-3ubuntu1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> any AA around to help me migrating haskell?
<LocutusOfBorg> it is ready to go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sniffglue [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jaxb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0.1-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sniffglue [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: universal-ctags [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: universal-ctags [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20181215-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: just the binary accepts?  can do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-stack [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-stack [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-stack [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-stack [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-stack [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-stack [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.7.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jaxb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0.1-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redberry-pipe [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-glad [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vim-puppet [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4~20181115+git4793b074-1]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: I think you're going to need to fix the autopkgtests before it gets anywhere at all - https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ghc for starters
<jbicha> I think  he was hoping an AA would just ignore that test…
#ubuntu-release 2018-12-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-maeparser [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: salmon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.12.0+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-serverfiles [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-louvain [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+20181013git3fc1f575-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtie-handle-offset-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.004-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libhttp-tinyish-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearch-elasticsearch-client-2-0-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [5.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsearch-elasticsearch-client-1-0-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [5.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-internetarchive [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pipx [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.10.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ticcutils [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mauve-aligner [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+4736-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mauve-aligner [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+4736-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mauve-aligner [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+4736-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mauve-aligner [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+4736-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mauve-aligner [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+4736-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mauve-aligner [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+4736-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: fsspec (focal-proposed/primary) [0.6.1-0.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ this one overrides python-fsspec, with the Debian updated package
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^
<handsome_feng[m]> LocutusOfBorg, thanks!
<rbalint> sil2100, i've a few related fixes for eoan, could you please accept them in your sru cycle?  pam, update-notifier, ubuntu-release-upgrader, base-files, update-motd, ubuntu-meta
<RikMills> morning. seed changes in git/bzr are not propogating to https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<RikMills> for example, changes made over the weekend in ubuntu.focal/wsl and kubuntu.focal/
 * RikMills is never sure quite who to ping on these things
<apw> there are few who know how that is all plumbed in that is for sure
<apw> RikMills, ok interesting it looks to have hung at the same time i had a hang in my tooling (which also talks to launchpad)
<apw> RikMills, is that any better
<RikMills> apw: not yet. not sure if the update is trigger on a seed git/bzr change, or just a cron type thing to be honest
<apw> RikMills, the ubuntu.focal/wsl file seems to have changed today
<apw> (now)
<apw> wsl 2019-12-09 09:30 728
<RikMills> yeah, just did right on my next refresh
<RikMills> kubuntu is still lagging, bit will give it a little time
<apw> RikMills, i'd say the sync is complete, so if it is not in sync now it isn't going to get more so
<sil2100> rbalint: will see if I get to those
<RikMills> apw: :(
<RikMills> apw: I made another small change (added back a comment I was going to put back anyway), and it updated then :)
<RikMills> thank you
<apw> RikMills, no that updated because i updated it by hand
<RikMills> oh :/
<apw> RikMills, still debugging it
<apw> not sure who added the cowboy to archive-reports, but it is catching something and reporting it in mail
<apw> RikMills, ok with some debugging added it seems it was a lost bzr lock; yay for seeds still in bzr; should be updating more normally now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsspec [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pbcore [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.1+git20191121.7947eb7+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pmemkv [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
<RikMills> apw: thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsspec [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nexus [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jsonld-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nexus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nexus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nexus [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nexus [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [4.4.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsspec [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nexus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.4.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nexus [armhf] (focal-proposed) [4.4.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nexus [s390x] (focal-proposed) [4.4.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jsonld-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nexus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [4.4.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nexus [arm64] (focal-proposed) [4.4.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hinge [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-5] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> xorg-server is blocked on libdmx1 not being available for i386, so should it be added to the whitelist?
<tjaalton> or drop xdmx-tools from i386?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thrift [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
<doko> I would be in favor of adding it, instead of adding deltas for such things to the packages
<tjaalton> right
<doko> vorlon: I don't see why libhsail-rt-9-dev is uninstallable ...
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Since I see oSoMoN is not online, I have a question regarding the thunderbird upload to eoan, maybe you know: the previous update went into -security, should this one be targetting -security as well?
<sil2100> seb128: I mean, the bug number mentions some upgrade issues, so this seems like something that would be useful for people fetching/upgrading thunderbird from -security as well?
<seb128> sil2100, hey, I don't know sorry. Olivier was not feeling well this morning but he might be back online later, other maybe try to chec with chrisccoulson he might know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thrift [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> seb128: ok, will do, thanks o/
<seb128> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thrift [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1050.53] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-4.15 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1050.53]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thunar (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.6.15-0ubuntu1 => 1.6.15-0ubuntu1.18.04.1] (mythbuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thrift [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: thrift [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thrift [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thrift [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hinge [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thrift [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thrift [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted thrift [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.13.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pyfftw (focal-proposed/primary) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [source] (focal-proposed) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyfftw [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2] (no packageset)
<sil2100> rbalint: hey, so looking at update-motd - the bug is missing a test case and regression potential
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyfftw [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.11.1-3ubuntu2]
<sil2100> rbalint: hm, the update-notifier SRU has a lot of unrelated changes regarding the Makefile's etc. being generated by an older automake (was by 1.16.1 and 1.15.1), this makes it quite hard to review
<rbalint> sil2100, yes, this is a consequence of having the obsolete prebuild directive, should i rebuild the source to cut those changes off?
<rbalint> sil2100, looking at update-motd
<sil2100> rbalint: yeah, if you could, since this way the diff is unnecessarily bloated
<rbalint> sil2100, i've finished the update-motd sru template
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (eoan-proposed/main) [3.192.26 => 3.192.26.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> rbalint: hm, for u-r-u, the demotion list is very suspicious - I had that once already, but Steve and Adam told me that usually after release the demotion lists should not be modified
<sil2100> rbalint: so last time I had an update like that, Steve reverted the changes with the next upload
<sil2100> rbalint: I rejected it for now, we'd need this re-uploaded without the demoted.cfg changes etc.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:19.10.15.4]
<sil2100> rbalint: looking at update-motd again, thanks o/
<sil2100> rbalint: (you can see almost the same demotions changes in my upload http://launchpadlibrarian.net/446106940/ubuntu-release-upgrader_1%3A19.10.13_1%3A19.10.14.diff.gz and as said, .15 reverted those back to the state it's in now)
<rbalint> sil2100, re: demotion changes: makes sense
<sil2100> I think the tooling is just a bit stupid there
<vorlon> doko: ah, libhsail-rt-9-dev isn't uninstallable.  so it's something else
<doko> it's gccbrig-N, so added hsail-tools to the whitelist
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-motd [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.0]
<doko> vorlon: and all the dbg packages are removed in focal
<vorlon> doko: why are you adding hsail-tools to the whitelist?
<doko> vorlon: why do you want to modify packages to fit the whitelist?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: update-motd [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.0] (core)
<vorlon> because we want to reduce what we have to support on i386.  Do you want to debug i386+hsail-specific problems?
<doko> did you see any specifc i386+hsail-specific problems? no? then please keep it
<doko> a related question came up with xorg-server, see above
<vorlon> doko: infinity and I had talked about this here over the weekend; I don't think we should be adding things to the whitelist to satisfy binary deps of packages built from sources we need, I think we should prune the binaries
<doko> introducing deltas for all these packages? I don't think it's worth it
<vorlon> I'll work up an implementation that's upstreamable
<vorlon> I agree we don't want deltas on all of them
<doko> and I don't want to cripple the gcc-N package to c/c++ only
<rbalint> i don't think this is worth spening time on but it is not up to me
<doko> well, it will be time on you, if you have to merge those packages
<vorlon> doko: the 32-bit host toolchain is *only* in the archive for purpose of building the packages in the whitelist
<doko> you don't gain anything by this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected update-notifier [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.192.26.1]
<rbalint> i mean the decision is not up to me
<doko> well, we could bring it up to the tb
<sil2100> rbalint: uh, is it normal that now all the automake bits are gone from update-notifier?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-meta [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.440.1]
<rbalint> sil2100, :-\ let me keep them intact
<sil2100> I mean, I guess hm, we could remove them if they're generated during build, but for SRUs it's best if unneeded changes are at a minimum
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (eoan-proposed/main) [1:19.10.15.3 => 1:19.10.15.4] (core)
<rbalint> sil2100, ^
<rbalint> sil2100, since I changed Makefile.am in update-notifier i need to regenerate Makefile.in, but i do it in eoan in the next upload
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:19.10.15.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (eoan-proposed/main) [3.192.26 => 3.192.26.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<rbalint> sil2100, thanks, the hopefully last one ^ :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nxs [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [4.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected update-notifier [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.192.26.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.192.26.1]
<slashd> vorlon or any release team member, could you please unblock my sosreport upload in focal for i386 adt: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/sosreport/focal/i386
<vorlon> slashd: done
<slashd> vorlon, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate-dashboard (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0-0ubuntu1.1 => 6.0.0-0ubuntu1.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nxs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [4.4.1-2]
<xnox> vorlon:  pgl-ddl-deploy is triggered by autopkgtest on i386
<xnox> i don't understand how or why, what do i do? it failed.
<xnox> it doesn't exist on i386 at all
<xnox> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#pgl-ddl-deploy
<xnox> dunno https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/britney/hints-pgl-ddl-deploy/+merge/376538
<xnox> but imho that should not have been requested, should it have?
<vorlon> xnox: it /shouldn't/ have, but there's some bug I have not dug into with britney where it requests tests on architectures for which the binaries have recently been deleted
<vorlon> so we have to badtest it, and then remove the badtest :P
<xnox> fun
<xnox> vorlon: please make it so
<xnox> because we didn't purge the britney cache?
<xnox> it doesn't use like real things between the runs
<vorlon> I have no idea, I have not dug into it
<vorlon> I know the shape of the bug based on the symptoms
<vorlon> xnox: I'm rejecting your mp because I have a section in the file for the i386-related hints where I'm keeping them all together
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.208.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-mikey179-vfsstream [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-psr-event-dispatcher [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-parsedown [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-dlt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-httpful [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-php-mongodb [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-lorenzo-pinky [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-tijsverkoyen-css-to-inline-styles [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [1.3.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [1.3.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: starpu [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.3+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.20+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.20+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.20+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.20+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freeradius [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.0.20+dfsg-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntirpc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.10.07-1ubuntu2 => 0.10.07-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (disco-proposed/universe) [0.09.57-0ubuntu4 => 0.09.57-0ubuntu5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-14ubuntu2 => 7.5.0-3ubuntu1~19.10] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (eoan-proposed/universe) [8.3.0-23ubuntu2 => 8.3.0-26ubuntu1~19.10] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-7 [source] (eoan-proposed) [7.5.0-3ubuntu1~19.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-8 [source] (eoan-proposed) [8.3.0-26ubuntu1~19.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.20+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.20+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.20+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-httpful [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-mikey179-vfsstream [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-php-mongodb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-tijsverkoyen-css-to-inline-styles [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.20+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-parsedown [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-dlt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freeradius [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.20+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-lorenzo-pinky [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu-contrib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntirpc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted starpu [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.3+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-psr-event-dispatcher [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09.25-1ubuntu5 => 0.09.25-1ubuntu6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: stress-ng (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.05.23-1ubuntu2 => 0.05.23-1ubuntu3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (eoan-proposed/universe) [8.3.0-23ubuntu2 => 8.3.0-26ubuntu1~19.10] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-8 [sync] (eoan-proposed) [8.3.0-26ubuntu1~19.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [sync] (eoan-proposed) [8.3.0-26ubuntu1~19.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-7 [sync] (eoan-proposed) [7.5.0-3ubuntu1~19.10]
<seb128> vorlon, umockdev/i386 makes sense to badtest?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nfs-ganesha [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (eoan-proposed/universe) [7.4.0-14ubuntu2 => 7.5.0-3ubuntu1~19.10] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-8 (bionic-proposed/main) [8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 8.3.0-26ubuntu1~18.04] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7 (bionic-proposed/main) [7.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 7.5.0-3ubuntu1~18.04] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [sync] (eoan-proposed) [7.5.0-3ubuntu1~19.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-7 [source] (bionic-proposed) [7.5.0-3ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gcc-8 [source] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.0-26ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-8 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [8.3.0-26ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7 [sync] (bionic-proposed) [7.5.0-3ubuntu1~18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (eoan-proposed/partner) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (disco-proposed/partner) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20191113.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1008.9] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (disco-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-25.27~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1008.9~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-25.27~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-25.27~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-db-hts-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dltlyse [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-someutils-xs-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.58-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feed2toot [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mdevctl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.50-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-db-swissprot-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jep [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.1+ds-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxstring-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-cluster-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ckb-next [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libeuclid-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-conversions [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ckb-next [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hindent [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-db-hts-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-conversions [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-someutils-xs-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.58-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ckb-next [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxstring-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feed2toot [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.12-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libeuclid-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nfs-ganesha [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsignatures-java [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20141229.14f3045+ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jep [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.1+ds-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-someutils-xs-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.58-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mdevctl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.50-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxstring-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dltlyse [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsignatures-java [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20141229.14f3045+ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-cluster-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-db-swissprot-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (eoan-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (disco-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ginkgocadx [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.8.8-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-db-hts-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-db-hts-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dhall [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.19.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hindent [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hindent [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-conversions [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-someutils-xs-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.58-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxstring-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-text-conversions [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxstring-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-someutils-xs-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.58-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ckb-next [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ckb-next [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dhall [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.19.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hindent [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: itksnap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.6.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-hindent [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.3.1-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> seb128: umockdev> agreed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-dhall [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.19.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (disco-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2]
<vorlon> Laney: huh what updates the current_version table in autopkgtest.db?  I just noticed that it has the wrong version for json-glib, and maybe some others, invalidating the stats I just posted to ubuntu-devel
<vorlon> apw: what would you like to do with autopkgtests of linux on i386?  we certainly shouldn't be doing anything involving a boot test anymore, nor is a build test particularly interesting if the only artifact we're outputting is linux-libc-dev.  Should I just perma-badtest this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cmlxom [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.1-2] (no packageset)
<rbalint> RAOF, bdmurray, the previous wslu sru caused regression on wsl2: LP: #1855520
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1855520 in wslu (Ubuntu) "Issue with wsl-integration.sh script causing slow start of Ubuntu shell with WSL2" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1855520
<rbalint> RAOF, bdmurray i have a proper fix linked to the bug but it is not a trivial change and it may be better to quickly revert the change and release that to -updates, and and only then start the aging for the proper fix's sru
<apw> vorlon: likely yes
<rbalint> RAOF, bdmurray: what do you think?
<vorlon> apw: only "likely"?  Did you want to have a think about it before I add the hint?
<apw> vorlon: no do it, it needs fixing in New kernels no doubt too
<apw> is all I am thinking
<vorlon> apw: other source packages that generate no artifacts on i386, or only ship arch: all binaries on i386, are more cut and dried
<apw> vorlon, indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-motd (eoan-proposed/main) [3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.0 => 3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.1] (core)
<rbalint> RAOF, bdmurray: also please take a look at update-motd ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ckb-next [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ckb-next [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ckb-next [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ginkgocadx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.8.8-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dhall [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.19.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hindent [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ckb-next [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cmlxom [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dhall [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.19.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ckb-next [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.2+dfsg.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-dhall [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.19.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hindent [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hindent [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-conversions [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-conversions [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted itksnap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.6.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-db-hts-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-db-hts-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-someutils-xs-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-someutils-xs-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxstring-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hindent [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-conversions [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-db-hts-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-someutils-xs-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-someutils-xs-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.58-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxstring-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxstring-perl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-hindent [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-db-hts-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxstring-perl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-text-conversions [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxstring-perl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-someutils-xs-perl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.58-1]
<RAOF> rbalint: a revert and then testing the proper fix fully seems sensible.
<RAOF> The update that triggered the bug seems like a pretty borderline SRU anyway 😬
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prospector [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-mongo-php-adapter [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
<RAOF> rbalint: Are you planning to do the revert?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-motd [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: update-motd [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ldap (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0-1 => 3.0.0-1ubuntu0.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ldap (disco-proposed/main) [3.1.0-2build1 => 3.1.0-2ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-ldap (eoan-proposed/main) [3.1.0-2build1 => 3.1.0-2ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
<ginggs> libassuan's autopkgtest seems to have regressed in -release on amd64, the test uses wine
<ginggs> /usr/bin/i686-w64-mingw32-ld: /usr/x86_64-w64-mingw32/lib/libgpg-error.a: error adding symbols: file format not recognized
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libprelude to i386-whitelist in focal
<vorlon> xnox: so if you want a puzzle, why is libprelude not being picked up in the seed
<tjaalton> could someone decide what to do with libdmx & i386?
<vorlon> tjaalton: what do you mean?  it's removed on i386
<vorlon> oh, xdmx-tools is looking for it
<tjaalton> vorlon: which blocks xorg-server from migrating.. right
<vorlon> tjaalton: so, we should skip building xdmx-tools on i386; see the recent carla upload for an example Ubuntu-specific exclusion
<tjaalton> ok, thanks
<tjaalton> ah, well.. since there's a delta anyway, it could be simply done in d/control too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (xenial-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~16.04.1 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (bionic-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.1 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (disco-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.04.1 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.04.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (bionic-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.1 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.2] (no packageset)
<rbalint> rbasak, ^ please revert that latter two ^
<rbalint> rbasak, i mean reject the last one
<rbalint> rbasak, and please accept the rest for the revert, please see the conversation with RAOF on the details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (eoan-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.1 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.2] (core)
<rbasak> rbalint: o/ sorry, I'm not clear on which to reject
<rbasak> rbalint: everything except the last uploads of wslu to the Xenial and DIsco queues?
<rbalint> rbasak, please reject the bionic-proposed/main 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.2 ,  which had wrong target
<rbalint> rbasak, the rest seems ok
<rbasak> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected wslu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.2]
<Laney> vorlon: there's a db-update-current-versions script (or similarly named)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1008.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-25.27~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-25.27~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-25.27~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1008.9~18.04.1]
<tjaalton> vorlon: actually, what's needed from xorg-server on i386? maybe it can be dropped completely..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (disco-proposed/main) [13.2.6-0ubuntu0.19.04.4 => 13.2.7-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sunpinyin [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~rc1+ds1-3] (input-methods, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin)
 * xnox wonders if xorg should be in B-D-I.... tjaalton vorlon
<tjaalton> xnox: what's B-D-I?
<xnox> Build-Depends-Indep => meaning non-arch specific build-dependencies
<xnox> i.e. if xorg is only used to run tests under like whatever that fake command to give X was, then it doesn't need to be an :i386 one, it could be an :amd64 one
<xnox> meaning it and all of its build-dependencies are not needed in the i386 archive
<xnox> or like change the dep to :any, meaning i don't care which arch xorg is installed
<tjaalton> ok, so if tests are run on amd64, then i386 doesn't need anything from src:xorg-server (see above)
<tjaalton> because missing build-depends there means it would need to be configured differently than everything else
<tjaalton> and it'd become a mess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.19.1-1ubuntu1.1 => 0.24.1-1ubuntu3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> hmmm
<xnox> tjaalton:  so it looks like a few things want x11-common which is arch:all
<xnox> and like two things want xserver-xorg
<xnox> and i'm not sure why that is in
<xnox> ah and keyboards-rg is arch:all too
<xnox> vorlon:  i think we can kill xorg on i386
<xnox> but not sure
<tjaalton> I'd like to kill xorg-server
<tjaalton> wouldn't mind killing both
<tjaalton> klebers: what should I put in kernel-series? add 'linux-oem-5.4', or modify existing linux-oem?
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> wrong channel :)
<klebers> :D
<rbalint> rbasak, do you think we can do the wslu reverts today?
<rbasak> rbalint: sorry, I got stuck down a rabbit hole. Looking now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.2]
<rbalint> rbasak, so how this goes with the reverts, should i verify the regression bug or it gets released since it is matching the version before the regressing one
<rbalint> rbasak, the verification instructions in the regression bug are for the proper fix, not the revert
<rbasak> rbalint: I don't think there is any specific rule here, so whatever we think is reasonable.
<rbasak> rbalint: as we're trying to fix the regression, maybe we should verify that the regression is actually resolved in proposed before publishing?
<rbasak> rbalint: and I usually prefer to have a confirmation that the rebuilt package actually works
<rbalint> rbasak, ack, that's fair
<rbalint> rbasak, will do the testing a bit later
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbalint> sil2100, i see no binaries for update-motd on eoan/update_excuses.html possibly because show-motd is new binary, could you please accept it to the archive?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (disco-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.04.1 => 2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (eoan-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.1 => 2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> rbalint: ah, indeed, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted update-motd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted update-motd [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [3.6-0ubuntu1.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> rbasak, thanks, the reverts work ok, like before, please release them
<rbasak> rbalint: sure, but could you document what you did and found in the bug please, so others can follow too?
<rbasak> rbalint: doesn't have to be in massive detail or anything, just a summary of what you tested and what the results were
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.11-1] (no packageset)
<rbalint> rbasak, done!
 * rbasak released, thanks!
<rbasak> Uh
<rbasak> rbalint: released, thanks!
<rbalint> rbasak, :-)
<rbalint> vorlon, could you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~rbalint/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/376646 ?
<vorlon> rbalint: no, because I just hinted that elsewhere in the file in response to seb128's request (also, it's not true that this is "fixed in -proposed")
<rbalint> vorlon, ah, thanks my copy was outdated
<vorlon> now trying to figure out based on the shape of the fpc tests if fpc is worth keeping on i386 at all, or if it's impossible to install an actual working compiler that uses the i386 bits
<vorlon> you do have to uninstall binutils:amd64 to install fpc-compiler:i386
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-8.11] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-8.11] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-8.11] (core, kernel)
<vorlon> xnox, tjaalton: so if you want to kill xorg* on i386, make the changes to the revdeps so it can actually be killed :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [5.4.0-8.11] (core, kernel)
<tjaalton> vorlon: yeah, I'll check those tomorrow
<tjaalton> but.. how do I know which ones are still built for i386?
<vorlon> tjaalton: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/i386.focal/i386+build-depends.sources
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
<vorlon> you'd probably want to cross-correlate between that and an archive search on reverse-build-depends, since https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/i386.focal/i386+build-depends will only report the first reverse-dependency
<tjaalton> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (eoan-proposed/main) [2.34-0.1ubuntu2 => 2.34-0.1ubuntu2.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (bionic-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.2 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (xenial-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~16.04.2 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~16.04.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (disco-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.04.2 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.04.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: wslu (eoan-proposed/main) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.2 => 2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-mongo-php-adapter [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sunpinyin [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~rc1+ds1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prospector [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.11-1]
<rbalint> bdmurray, ^ please check the wlsu uploads, it would be nice to have the proper fixes accepted now after the quick reverts are done
<vorlon> ignoring test failures from dpdk on i386
<vorlon> you're all disappointed
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 101 entries have been added or removed
<cpaelzer> vorlon: I'm not disappointed, but want to make sure: this is just i386 removal or would you want/need something changed in DPDK for this?
<vorlon> cpaelzer: just i386 removal
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please accept wslu srus?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-8.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-8.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-8.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-8.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: landscape-client (eoan-proposed/main) [18.01-0ubuntu9 => 18.01-0ubuntu9.1] (ubuntu-server)
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> SRU team, we would like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/1:8.0-0ubuntu3.11 to be pulled out of xenial-updates due to bug #1856054
<ubot5> bug 1856054 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio now depends on libsnapd-glib1 which recommends snapd" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856054
<seb128> rbasak, tjaalton, sil2100, ^ can one of you help with that?
<seb128> popey, ^ fyi
<tjaalton> xenial-updates?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it builds with libsnapd-glib now
<tjaalton> I don't think we have power to do that
<tjaalton> the bug mentions bionic
<rbasak> Yeah I was about to say
<seb128> right, but that impacts xenial as well
<rbasak> Need an AA to pull it
<rbasak> SRU team can only accept something on top I believe
<seb128> I'm AA and can delete
<seb128> so should I just go ahead and delete from updates?
<seb128> unsure what's the process there
<rbasak> +1 wearing my SRU hat to treat it as a regression and in principle pull it
<seb128> rbasak, tjaalton, the problem is that libsnapd-glib which got added as a depends is a small glue lib, but it Recommends snapd
<rbasak> As I assume it was an unintended consequence?
<seb128> rbasak, tjaalton, it's less an issue on bionic since we do install snapd by default there
<seb128> indeed
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> people who did the SRU didn't take into account that not everyone is using snapd
<seb128> especially not on xenial
<tjaalton> was just going to ask why it's an issue because it's not clear from the bug
<tjaalton> lol ;)
<seb128> it basically means any xenial user having pulseaudio is going to have snapd pulled in
<seb128> which is probably going to annoy a lot of people
<rbasak> seb128: I think you should delete it from updates assuming it hasn't been there very long
<tjaalton> yes, go for ti
<tjaalton> it
<seb128> rbasak, tjaalton, thanks
<rbasak> seb128: but we need to upload a replacement soon to avoid confusion with people having an unpublished version installed
<seb128> I wonder if we should delete from bionic as well?
<seb128> right
<sil2100> seb128: +1 from me as well, the procedures are generally: remove the version from -updates, and copy-package the previous version so that it's re-published, and then quickly look for a revert/fix
<seb128> or restore that one once we have fixed snapd-glib to lower the Recommends to a Suggests
<rbasak> If the effect is the same, then we should do the same thing on all affected supported releases
<seb128> well, bionic has snapd installed by default on Ubuntu Desktop at least
<seb128> but it's still going to pull snapd for e.g xubuntu users who might not want it
<rbasak> There are also a contingent of users who deliberately remove snapd on installation
<RikMills> should that lib really be recommending?
<rbasak> I wouldn't say that we "support" that, but if we reinstante snapd as an unintended consequence, rather than a deliberate choice, then I think that's something we should accept as a regression and pull it for the benefit of that contingent too.
<Laney> That's probably the fix, but in the interim it's correct to remove the SRUs
<seb128> k, SRU deleted from now, I'm going to republish the old one to updates
<seb128> the new one is in proposed
<seb128> we need to fix snapd-glib to lower the recommends to a suggest then we can restore the pulseaudio one
<seb128> thanks rbasak tjaalton sil2100
<seb128> popey, ^
<popey> Nice one, thanks.
<seb128> popey, thx for pointing it out!
<popey> np
<popey> someone lobbed an angry youtube video my way. i will thank them :)
<Laney> hahah
<Laney> sincerely, outraged of youtube
<popey> "sincerely". This is a new alternate universe youtube I would quite like.
<RikMills> popey: the video by 'Learn Linux'?
<popey> yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-updates/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.11 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10] (core) (sync)
<RikMills> ok, I commented with the bug link
<popey> as did i
<RikMills> :D
<seb128> rbasak, tjaalton, ^ I copied back the previous version but it hit unapproved, should I just accept it from there?
<tjaalton> fine by me
<rbasak> +1
<seb128> thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zinnia [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-5ubuntu1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (bionic-updates/main) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 => 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zinnia [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-5ubuntu1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zinnia [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-5ubuntu1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zinnia [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-5ubuntu1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zinnia [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-5ubuntu1] (input-methods)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [sync] (bionic-updates) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [sync] (xenial-updates) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10]
<rbasak> sil2100: I'm just reviewing open-vm-tools in the SRU queues now - carry over from yesterday
<sil2100> rbasak: thanks for the heads up, I didn't start my SRU shift yet if anything anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (disco-proposed) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted open-vm-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.2]
<cpaelzer> thanks rbasak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zinnia [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.06-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zinnia [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.06-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zinnia [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.06-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zinnia [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.06-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zinnia [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.06-5ubuntu1]
<cjwatson> I fixed https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ubuntu.focal/ to run on amd64 as of the last run; that was the clear intent of the code vorlon wrote in update-germinate, but there was a bug that meant it was still running for i386
<cjwatson> (Similarly the other *.focal other than i386.focal)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: valgrind (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.13.0-2ubuntu2.1 => 1:3.13.0-2ubuntu2.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slashd> sil2100, could you please accept this 'valgrind' ^ upload if your time permit today ? Thanks in advance
<rbalint> sil2100, could you also please check landscape-client for eoan?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (bionic-proposed/main) [1.173.13 => 1.173.14] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (disco-proposed/main) [1.178.6 => 1.178.7] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (eoan-proposed/main) [1.183.2 => 1.183.3] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xen (disco-proposed/main) [4.9.2-0ubuntu2 => 4.9.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
<slashd> rbalint: as an fyi simpoir and I are currently working at bumping lds-client on eoan to 19.12
<slashd> does your fix included in 19.12 release ?
<slashd> rbalint, would you be okay if we add your fix on top of 19.12 (If not already there ?) instead ?
<jdstrand> sil2100: hey do you know who did this: 03:50 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-updates/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.11 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10] (core) (sync)
<jdstrand> sil2100: and this: 04:01 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (bionic-updates/main) [1:11.1-1ubuntu7.5 => 1:11.1-1ubuntu7.4] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server) (sync)
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! I think it was seb128, an emergency update pull as it was causing some regressions for users
<sil2100> Pulling in snapd via a recommends chain I guess
<jdstrand> sil2100: notice, whoever did that downgraded pulseaudio from an accepted SRU
<jdstrand> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+publishinghistory
<sil2100> jdstrand: yes, it's an intentional downgrade
<jdstrand> what was the issue?
<jdstrand> this broke snapd tests (cc mborzecki)
<jdstrand> ok, I see backscroll
<sil2100> jdstrand: I think they're working on pushing a new, fixed version
<jdstrand> seb128: are you using a new bug to track the pulseaudio issue or are you going to move https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1781428 back to Fix Committed? It is currently Fix Released, which is wrong with the revert
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781428 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Bionic) "please enable snap mediation support" [Medium,Fix released]
<jdstrand> seb128: also, when do you expect the updated pulseaudio to land? I'm guessing this is a new full SRU cycle so not until after the new year?
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, @bug should be set back to fix commited indeed
<seb128> jdstrand, I think we just need to make snapd-glib lower its recommends to a suggest, that can probably be done today/tomorrow and might not need a full week staging since it's just a packaging change, but that's up to the SRU team to decide
<seb128> it should be fine to aim for after the w.e moving back to updates imho, but again it's a SRU team call
<jdstrand> seb128: ok, I'll adjust the bug and make a comment. is there a snapd-glib bug?
<seb128> jdstrand, bug #1856054
<ubot5> bug 1856054 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio now depends on libsnapd-glib1 which recommends snapd" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856054
<seb128> kenvandine seems to be on it
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah, jamesh is going to talk to robert then prepare an upload
<seb128> kenvandine, jdstrand, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd-glib/+bug/1856196 for the SRU with testcase, etc. Going to be easier than conflicting problems on the same reports
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1856196 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu) "Lower the snapd recommends to a suggests" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, it's a simple s/Recommends/Suggests afaik, you could probably just do that change and upload today if we want to aim at getting the SRU back in before holidays
<jdstrand> seb128: sure the snapd-glib bug being separate is fine. fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1781428/comments/21
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781428 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Bionic) "please enable snap mediation support" [Medium,Fix committed]
<tjaalton> vorlon: could i386 builds use the nocheck profile? that would get rid of the build-depends on xvfb (and xauth)
<seb128> jdstrand, ack, it's a bit unfortunate that the test can't adapt/check the capability. Does it mean the tests need to hardcode the environment they are used on? e.g they will fail on other distributions?
<jdstrand> seb128: the test is specifically meant to catch if the mediation patches are dropped in Ubuntu
<jdstrand> seb128: they are working as designed
<jdstrand> the test is run on other distros (but could if other distros picked up the patch)
<jdstrand> stepping into a meeting
<seb128> jdstrand, k, it seems a bit unfortunate that the test is another component and not in pulseaudio then :/
<jdstrand> seb128: there are all kinds of functional tests in snapd
<jdstrand> anyway...
<seb128> jdstrand, right, thanks for the headsup and enjoy the meeting!
<jdstrand> thanks!
<tjaalton> vorlon: there are 28 packages that build-depend on xvfb, and four of them don't support nocheck atm, but a fixed libglvnd is in experimental and I fixed libxkbcommon in git. it leaves apport and qtwebsockets-opensource-src to fix
<rbasak> seb128: "That's only a depends change, snapd isn't going to be pulled in when installing the library anymore but that's wanted" -> are you sure that there's nothing relying on that?
<rbasak> For example, is there another path to get snapd installed by default where it gets installed by default?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ to check with robert I guess?
<seb128> rbasak, xenial didn't even have that libary, it got added as a SRU, but yeah we should check that gnome-software (which is the only user of the lib there afaik) doesn pull snapd if/when needed
<kenvandine> yeah, that's why i'd rather have robert in the loop
<kenvandine> seb128: and i think neon uses snapd-glib as well
<kenvandine> for discover
<seb128> kenvandine, doesn't seem to on xenial according to rdepends on my xenial system
<seb128> but that might be an issue on bionic
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> anyway we should review how snapd gets pulled in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted valgrind [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.13.0-2ubuntu2.2]
<rbalint> slashd, re: landscape-client no, the fix is not in 19.12, i cherry-picked it to focal
<rbalint> slashd, i'd like to get this fix out before christmas, do you have a similar time-frame?
<slashd> rbalint, I can upload 19.12 next week
<slashd> including your fix
<slashd> simpoir, ^
<rbalint> slashd, this sounds like getting it to release next year 6 Jan, the earliest
<slashd> rbalint, more or less yeah, if you need it before that, feel free to pursue with your upload
<rbalint> slashd, this is a small fix, maybe it could go out after like 5-6 days, then the 19.12 backport can enter -proposed next wednesday/thursday
<slashd> rbalint, lgtm
<rbalint> now we just have to find someone to accept the small fix today sil2100 ;-)
<sil2100> Which small fix? ;)
<sil2100> I'm reviewing wslu for now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.10.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (disco-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~19.04.3]
<seb128> can somewhat tell britney to ignore virtualbox/amd64 which is blocking libvncserver to migrate? it's a kernel/virtualbox issue, not due to the vnclib
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~18.04.3]
<rbalint> sil2100, the landscape-client one in eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted landscape-client [source] (eoan-proposed) [18.01-0ubuntu9.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted wslu [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3.2-0ubuntu2~16.04.3]
<sforshee> vorlon, LocutusOfBorg: where are we at on getting virtualbox 6.0.14-dfsg-4 to migrate for focal? We have a 5.4 kernel in -proposed now
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, one single test failure
<LocutusOfBorg> sforshee, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopanocore
<LocutusOfBorg> python3 /usr/sbin/kopano-search --help --> works
<LocutusOfBorg>  /usr/sbin/kopano-search --help --> doesn't work
<LocutusOfBorg> this is the reason for the test failure
<LocutusOfBorg> [pid  3172] openat(AT_FDCWD, "/sbin/ldconfig", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<LocutusOfBorg> and this is what actually happens with strace
<LocutusOfBorg> so, I don't know why python3 behaves in such way, if launched with the ./ or python3 interpreter
<LocutusOfBorg> of course, under sbuild it fails, under pbuilder it works -.-'
<LocutusOfBorg> unless somebody has a better idea, I don't have anything more to do for debugging
<vorlon> tjaalton: nocheck> that would not generally be correct, no
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: tomcat-native (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.21-1~18.04.1 => 1.2.21-1~18.04.1build1] (no packageset)
<ddstreet> tdaitx you're the java guy, right?  can you review this upload to make sure i got the facts right?  it's a simple no-change rebuild, but i don't have experience with tomcat or static JNI libs so would be good to confirm the explanation of why the rebuild is needed is correct
<ddstreet> by 'this upload' i meant tomcat-native ^
<ddstreet> from lp #1854072
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1854072 in tomcat-native (Ubuntu Bionic) "tomcat-native needs recompile to use TLSv1.3 from openssl 1.1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854072
<vorlon> locutus_: soooo kopanocore 8.7.0-5 introduces changes related to apparmor profiles, isn't this probably a regression caused by that?
<vorlon> locutus_: or possibly 8.7.0-4
<tjaalton> vorlon: then I don't see other way than adding libdmx and libxres so xorg-server can build
<vorlon> tjaalton: that's probably the parsimonious solution right now
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, you are a genius, this explains why calling with python3 works
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.183.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (disco-proposed) [1.178.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.173.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (eoan-proposed/main) [2:20.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:20.0.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<doko> vorlon: binutils now ftbfs on i386, same as the autopkg test. I don't like investiing time on "fixing" this in the toolchain, so please could you restore the cross compiler packages?
<vorlon> doko: link to this build failure?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: what I don't know is why intrigieri didn't run into this in Debian
<vorlon> doko: because the autopkgtest failure is due to failing to resolve dependencies on python3* cross-architecture, so that's not going to be the same in a ftbfs in launchpad
<doko> https://launchpad.net/~doko/+archive/ubuntu/toolchain/+build/18241328
<vorlon> doko: so I see gcc-9-cross* still in the archive, which package are you missing?
<vorlon> and gcc-defaults is certainly in the archive
<vorlon> doko: so it's quite possible that something needs changing in the archive, but it's not obvious to me what that is, can you dig into it and let me know?
<doko> vorlon: as I said, it's the missing cross compilers
<vorlon> what cross compilers are missing?
<vorlon> I just told you gcc-9-cross* are still in the archive
<vorlon> "the cross compilers" is not a package name I can fix
<doko>  sbuild-build-depends-binutils-dummy : Depends: g++-aarch64-linux-gnu but it is not going to be installed
<doko>                                        Depends: g++-arm-linux-gnueabi but it is not going to be installed
<doko> [...]
<vorlon> $ rmadison -s focal -a i386 g++-aarch64-linux-gnu
<vorlon>  g++-aarch64-linux-gnu | 4:9.2.1-3.1ubuntu1 | focal | i386
<vorlon> $
<vorlon> your move.
<doko> apparently the binutils 2.33.1-5 built, so what changed after that?
<doko> anyway, afk now
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, apparmor is not installed in debian autopkgtests?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: but somebody should have been testing while preparing the changes to the apparmor profile
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: anyway, I found the answer, it's because /usr/sbin/ldconfig is a wrapper *script* in Ubuntu and not in Debian
<vorlon> so it needs r permission on ldconfig because it's a script, and an additional x permission on ldconfig.real
<LocutusOfBorg>   /{,usr/}sbin/ldconfig.real rx, ?
<vorlon> Pixr rather
<vorlon> (to retain the other semantics)
<vorlon> and I merged it all on one line with ldconfig
<vorlon> seb128: heh I just beat you to doing https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/britney/gtk-version-updated/+merge/376734
<seb128> vorlon, yeah, I saw, I deleted my mp when I saw the conflict markers on the generated diff :)
<seb128> vorlon, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/britney/distroinfo-i386-badtest/+merge/376689 ?
<vorlon> seb128: was next on my list - done (but I moved the hint up with the rest of the ones related to python modules)
<seb128> vorlon, k, thanks!
<vorlon> hmm you know this one might be fixable
<vorlon> because the python module is arch: all
<vorlon> though really a better solution is to make it skippable when doing cross-testing
<vorlon> so I'll leave it for now
<seb128> k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pbcommand [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.1+git20191122.ec024c3-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-13
<RikMills> vorlon: could you please remove the kimagemapeditor ppc64el and s390x binaries from release? KDE gave it a new hard build depend on QtWebEngine, so it can not longer build on those
<RikMills> also, apologies that I forgot to put that in the changelog :(
<vorlon> RikMills: this would appear to make kdewebdev uninstallable on those architectures, can you fix that first?
<RikMills> vorlon: looking....
<RikMills> vorlon: meta-kde tweaked and uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paraview [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.7.0-3] (no packageset)
<tdaitx> ddstreet: yeah, given the description I supposed it could fix it, whish there was a better way to reproduce it though, I generated the certs, added the commands to tomcat's server.xml (in /etc) but it starts just fine and even lists openssl 1.1.1 (I wonder if it is using the dynamic lib for any reason)
<tdaitx> I did a quick look at the libtcnative-1.a and rebuild it on bionic, but haven't seem anything different in symbols and such
<ddstreet> tdaitx thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (eoan-proposed/main) [1.49-0ubuntu1 => 1.49-0ubuntu1.19.10.0] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (disco-proposed/main) [1.49-0ubuntu0.19.04.0 => 1.49-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (bionic-proposed/main) [1.49-0ubuntu0.18.04.0 => 1.49-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (xenial-proposed/main) [1.49-0ubuntu0.16.04.0 => 1.49-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: paraview [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.7.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sequoia-sqv [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: reprotest [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.10build1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.10.07-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (disco-proposed) [0.09.57-0ubuntu5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.09.25-1ubuntu6]
<oSoMoN> can thunderbird be deleted from the eoan unapproved queue, please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected thunderbird [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:68.2.2+build1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted stress-ng [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.05.23-1ubuntu3]
<tjaalton> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ldap [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.1.0-2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ldap [source] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-ldap [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.0.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (eoan-proposed) [2:20.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted swift [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.23.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.49-0ubuntu1.19.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (disco-proposed) [1.49-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.49-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd-glib [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.49-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-fwaas [source] (disco-proposed) [1:14.0.0-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (disco-proposed) [3:15.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (disco-proposed) [2:14.0.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron-lbaas [source] (disco-proposed) [2:14.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted octavia [source] (disco-proposed) [4.1.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (disco-proposed) [13.2.7-0ubuntu0.19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xen [source] (disco-proposed) [4.9.2-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thunar [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.15-0ubuntu1.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate-dashboard [source] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.0-0ubuntu1.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysdig [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.24.1-1ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat-native [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.21-1~18.04.1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted unicode-data [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0-3ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pbcommand [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.1+git20191122.ec024c3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted reprotest [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.10build1.1]
<xnox> vorlon:  i wonder if i can somehow extra-exclude notification-daemon on i386
<xnox> vorlon:  i don't think Extra-Exclude: sugar is working
 * xnox tries desktop-minimal !notification-daemon
<juliank> So the omnidb failure triggered by psycopg2, it's on i386, we removed omnidb there, hence the failure
<juliank> python-apt/i386 too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu15 => 2.04-1ubuntu15] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (eoan-proposed/universe) [77.0.3865.120-0ubuntu1.19.10.1 => 79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu15 => 2.04-1ubuntu15] (core)
<xnox> hm
<xnox> vorlon:  /running currently shows that nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 is running test for 24m on ppc64le
<xnox> even though it doesn't exist there
<xnox> but hey it is compiling things
<xnox> for focal
 * xnox ponders were those results get stored given that overview page does not show it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1066.71] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1066.71]
<juliank> xnox: are you sure? journalctl -e ADT_PACKAGE=nvidia-graphics-drivers-340 --no-pager ADT_ARCH=ppc64el on the worker is empty
<juliank> or something triggered by it?
<juliank> because yes, I see ppc64el stuff trigerred by that
<juliank> lammps, petsc
<juliank> and more
<juliank> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SqwCdh8Y84/
<juliank> some arch:all package build by nvidia that those depend on?
<xnox> juliank:  nope, there are none
<juliank> fun
<xnox> juliank:  maybe those things "recoomend" nvidia, and even if it doesn't exist, it gets triggered?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (disco-proposed/main) [3:15.1.1-0ubuntu1 => 3:15.1.1-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<juliank> maybe, idk
<juliank> britney is the one figuring out what to test, I think? it should know better
<Laney> someone figuring out if there's a problem, then debugging and/or writing a testcase and/or fixing that would be nice :-)
<Laney> or bringing britney out of the stone ages, perhaps debian fixed it years ago ...
<Laney> s/ages/age/
<juliank> is britney is one of those ocaml monsters?
<Laney> no, it's a python application
<juliank> ah
<juliank> that's decent
<Laney> we've just got ourselves a bit ol' fork from what Debian had several years ago
<ogra> it is still based on the bald britney though ...
<xnox> ogra:  that's uncalled for.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-desktop3 (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.1-1ubuntu1 => 3.34.2-2ubuntu1~19.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<oSoMoN> can someone please reject chromium-browser from the eoan unapproved queue? on second thought, the fix for bug #1853574 shouldn't be SRUed (I commented on the bug to explain why)
<ubot5> bug 1853574 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Syntax error in /usr/bin/chromium-browser when xdg-settings get default-web-browser is empty" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853574
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected chromium-browser [source] (eoan-proposed) [79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.1]
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^
<oSoMoN> cheers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: backport-iwlwifi-dkms (eoan-proposed/universe) [7906-0ubuntu2~19.10.1 => 7906-0ubuntu3] (no packageset)
<RikMills> vorlon: I believe the kimagemapeditor ppc64el and s390x binaries are now safely removable
<RikMills> pulseaudio-qt i386 also need adding to the badtest I think, or existing hint bumped
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted backport-iwlwifi-dkms [source] (eoan-proposed) [7906-0ubuntu3]
<vorlon> RikMills: pulseaudio-qt/i386 is already badtested for all versions
<vorlon> xnox: yes, the extra-exclude doesn't work for this, I forgot how it does work; it basically negates an Extra-Include
<RikMills> vorlon: oh. I was looking at a old browser window I forgot I had open on a spare virtual desktop. sorry!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (eoan-proposed/main) [0.8.1-1ubuntu14.2 => 0.8.1-1ubuntu14.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (bionic-proposed/main) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16.6 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.7] (core)
<vorlon> RikMills: kimagemapeditor/{ppc64el,s390x} removed
<RikMills> thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.12-1ubuntu5 => 0.7.12-1ubuntu5.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.9-0ubuntu2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.9-0ubuntu2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.1] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (bionic-proposed) [12-7~ubuntu18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: binutils (eoan-proposed/main) [2.33-2ubuntu1 => 2.33-2ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gzip (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10-0ubuntu3 => 1.10-0ubuntu3.1] (core)
<rbalint> vorlon, could you please accept gzip and binutils later today? ^
<rbalint> vorlon, they are in focal-proposed right now, and those are the last bits to make eoan working on wsl
<rbalint> vorlon, if we can get it in eoan-proposed today, they can get to release before christmas (with lifting the aging requirement by one day for gzip only)
<rbalint> vorlon, binutils does not have to migrate first
<vorlon> rbalint: s/accept/review/
<infinity> rbalint: The changelog only mentions it's a rebuild with the new binutils, but debian/rules also twiddles LDFLAGS.  Intended-but-undocumented, or debugging cruft that slipped in?
<infinity> rbalint: (for gzip, that is)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-desktop3 [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.2-2ubuntu1~19.10.1]
<cyphermox> please let util-linux through from -proposed; openjdk-13 tests have always been neutral/erroring out on arm64, and ocfs2-tools is no longer built for s390x
<rafaeldtinoco> yep I have a RM for ocfs2-tools s390x
<RikMills> vorlon: silx/0.11.0+dfsg-2 looks regressed in -release I think? could that be badtested to let pyqt5 through?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sequoia-sqv [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.12.0-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-14
<vorlon> cyphermox: ocfs2-tools/1.8.6-1ubuntu1 is already hinted, and is the version in the release pocket; something has gone weird with autopkgtest looking at -proposed instead of the release pocket to figure out binaries for the arch (the same thing happened with jellyfish).  Laney, juliank, do you know what's changed?
<vorlon> cyphermox: and neutral is different than erroring, there needs to be a clearer rationale than this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zfs-linux [source] (eoan-proposed) [0.8.1-1ubuntu14.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted binutils [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.33-2ubuntu1.1]
<vorlon> xnox: what review has the smbios module gone through before being added to the efi prebuilt images?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [17.2.7-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [17.2.7-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [17.2.7-2.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> vorlon: from canonical just me
<xnox> vorlon: I don't think cyphermox reviewed it, nor colin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [17.2.7-2.1] (no packageset)
<xnox> It mostly just dumps memory, that was already accessible anyway
<xnox> In a nicer syntax, and stores to var
<xnox> vorlon: also my chain loader patch is self authored :-/ submitted to RHEL sb but no reviews there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bareos [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [17.2.7-2.1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> xnox: adding modules to the signed grub efi has a higher barrier due to the security sensitivity.  It looks like this is a completely new module upstream, I'd like comments from cyphermox or cjwatson as well on whether it's appropriate to include
<Laney> vorlon: changed> can you be more verbose about the problem you're describing please? I'm not sure if you're talking about a britney or an autopkgtest problem
<Laney> If the latter, rebasing autopkgtest on upstream should get you a --shell-fail which breaks at the point where that bails out (if that's not in our branch already) so it should be easy to have a look at what apt thinks is going on there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [amd64] (focal-proposed) [17.2.7-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [armhf] (focal-proposed) [17.2.7-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [s390x] (focal-proposed) [17.2.7-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paraview [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sequoia-sqv [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.12.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [arm64] (focal-proposed) [17.2.7-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted paraview [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.7.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bareos [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [17.2.7-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sequoia-sqv [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.12.0-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I made erlang migrate, can you please fix this?
<LocutusOfBorg> erlang-mimerl/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: erlang-base (>= 1:22.1.1+dfsg) | erlang-base-hipe (>= 1:22.1.1+dfsg)
<LocutusOfBorg> same for erlang-unicode-util-compat erlang-p1-acme and so on...
<LocutusOfBorg> searching for "/i386 unsatisfiable" on excuses brings other 245 references...
<LocutusOfBorg> also, please NBS cleanup starpu-contrib
<xnox> vorlon:  for context, the smbios module is for completing the OEM kernel integration as being worked on by Wimpress & co
<xnox> vorlon:  the chainloading patch is for UC20
<xnox> vorlon:  what would you like me to do in the mean time? a) drop smbios module altogether b) drop smbios from prebuilt efi images c) just let it rot in unapproved as is?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librandomx [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librandomx [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librandomx [arm64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librandomx [armhf] (focal-proposed/none) [1.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librandomx [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: plymouth (eoan-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu4 => 0.9.4git20190712-0ubuntu4.1] (core)
<vorlon> Laney: my question is, have you recently deployed changes from upstream that could have changed the behavior of the horrible awk script that calculates the pin (so, autopkgtest) as something is now going wrong at that stage where I don't think it was before
<vorlon> xnox: please revert the build-efi-image change and file a bug with rationale that we can attach a review to; I'll reject these binaries from unapproved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.04-1ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kitemmodels [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kitemmodels [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kitemmodels [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kitemmodels [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2019-12-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kitemmodels [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<xnox> vorlon:  cool, new grub2 uploaded, should show up once built.
<xnox> vorlon:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1856424
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1856424 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "please add smbios module to the signed grub2 images" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu16 => 2.04-1ubuntu16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (focal-proposed/main) [2.04-1ubuntu16 => 2.04-1ubuntu16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (bionic-proposed/main) [1.37~18.04.3 => 1.37~18.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (eoan-proposed/main) [1.39 => 1.39.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: check-all-the-things [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2017.05.20+nmu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbiod [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.3+git20191120.b8eecef-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted check-all-the-things [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2017.05.20+nmu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kitemmodels [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kitemmodels [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbiod [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.3+git20191120.b8eecef-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librandomx [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librandomx [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kitemmodels [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kitemmodels [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librandomx [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kitemmodels [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librandomx [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librandomx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scalapack [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scalapack [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pathspider [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.1-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pathspider [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.1-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pathspider [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.1-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pathspider [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pathspider [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fluidsynth [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fluidsynth [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fluidsynth [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fluidsynth [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fluidsynth [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fluidsynth [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scalapack [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: scalapack [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
